# كما كان يونان في بطن الحوت ثلاث أيام وثلاث ليال



## NEW_MAN (20 يوليو 2007)

*قد صلبوا يسوع (يوحنا 19: 23)*​ 

*(1من 2)*​ 

يحاول الاخوة المسلمون التعرض لقضية الصليب من وجهة نظر الانجيل – في موضوع نبؤة السيد المسيح عن مدة بقائه في القبر قبل القيامة – وبالرغم من ان الكتّاب البشيرون الاربعة كتبوا من أماكن متفرقة وازمنة مختلفة ، فقد جاء تأكيدهم واتفاقهم على شخصية المصلوب أنه هو السيد المسيح ، لتتميم النبؤات والخلاص للانسان . ولان أخوتنا المسلمين لم يستطيعوا ان ينقضوا هذا الاتفاق ، فلجأوا الى التشكيك في مدة بقاء السيد المسيح في القبر.​ 
ويهمني هنا تصحيح المفاهيم بالنسبة للبعض ، فقد تمت النبؤة تماما كما قالها السيد يسوع المسيح ، )39فَأَجابَ وَقَالَ لَهُمْ:«جِيلٌ شِرِّيرٌ وَفَاسِقٌ يَطْلُبُ آيَةً، وَلاَ تُعْطَى لَهُ آيَةٌ إِلاَّ آيَةَ يُونَانَ النَّبِيِّ. 40لأَنَّهُ كَمَا كَانَ يُونَانُ فِي بَطْنِ الْحُوتِ ثَلاَثَةَ أَيَّامٍ وَثَلاَثَ لَيَال، هكَذَا يَكُونُ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ فِي قَلْب الأَرْضِ ثَلاَثَةَ أَيَّامٍ وَثَلاَثَ لَيَال ( متى 12 : 39 – 40) ​ 
ولاختلاف التوقيت اليهودي - العبري ( الذي سجل به الانجيل احداثه ) عن التوقيت الروماني الذي نتبعه الآن ، فيجب على الدارس ان يفهم الفارق بينهما لكي يتم ترجمة الحساب بطريقة صحيحة ، فسنحاول في هذه الدراسة الاجابة على هذه الاسئلة : ​ 
(1) توقيتات اليهود في حساب بداية اليوم ونهايته ، وكيف يحسب اليهود ثلاثة أيام وثلاث ليال
(2) تعريف ما هو المقصود بــ (السبت) في العرف اليهودي كيوم او كعيد ( لتحديد اليوم التالي للصلب) حيث قيل انه كان سبتا عظيما.
(3) أسم اليوم الذي تم فيه الصلب (وسنستخدم الحسابات الفلكية) .
(4) كيف سارت الاحداث في الاسبوع الأخير الذي تم فيه الصلب متزامنة مع عيد الفصح .​ 
-----​ 
اولا : توقيتات اليهود في حساب بداية اليوم ونهايته.​ 
(1) بالنسبة لبدايات ونهايات الايام تحسب كالاتي: 
اليهود يتبعون التقويم القمري ، ولكن بالنسبة لتحديد بداية اليوم فهو يبدأ من غروب الشمس ، اي ان يوم السبت يبدأ من غروب الجمعة وينتهي بغروب السبت حيث يسمي بداية يوم الاحد وهكذا ، وذلك لانه جاء في التوراة (.وكان مساء وكان صباح يوما واحدا) (تكوين 1: 5) فاعتبروا بداية اليوم هو المساء . ( راجع ايضا دائرة المعارف اليهودية ) ​ 
http://jewishencyclopedia.com/view.jsp?artid=44&letter=C&search=day%20and%20night​ 
وايضا هذا الرابط : 
http://webexhibits.org/calendars/calendar-jewish.html#SECTION00410000000000000000​ 
(2) بالنسبة لساعات النهار وترقيمها: 
بالطبع فان ساعات النهار تختلف ايضا ، بناء على اختلاف بداية اليوم ، فكانوا يقسمون النهار الى اثنتي عشر (جزء ) أو ساعة ، بداية من شروق الشمس ( السادسة صباحا)
فالساعة الثالثة من النهار عندهم تعادل التاسعة صباحا عندنا ، والتاسعة مثلا عندهم تعادل الثالثة مساءاً بتوقيتنا الحالي (وللتسهيل يوجد 6 ساعات فرق عن نظامنا الحالي) ، وذلك للتوضيح أن تسجيل الساعات وقت الصلب في الانجيل تم بالحساب اليهودي .​ 
(3) السبت عند اليهود : 
وهنا ارجو الاهتمام والتركيز لانه يحدث خلطا كبيرا ، فالسبت لدي اليهود ليس فقط Saturday ، (ليس بالضرورة اليوم الواقع بين الجمعة والاحد) ، السبت يطلق على يوم الراحة الاسبوعي ، وايضا أيام الاعياد الدينية ( وتسمى ايضا محفلا مقدسا) ، بل يطلق ايضا على الاسابيع والسنين فتسمى (سبتا) ، ولا يسمح لهم بالعمل خلال راحة السبت (Sabbath) ، لذلك لا يجب ان نخلط بين يوم السبت في لغتنا العربية ( وهي قريبة النطق من اللغة العبرية اليهودية ) وبين السبت اليهودي (Sabbath ) ، ربما الترجمة الانجليزية تفيد في هذا الشأن لانها لا تترجم ( السبت ) الى (Saturday) حتى لايتم الخلط مع توقيتاتنا الحالية ، وسنناقش هذه الجزئية بتفصيل اكثر لاحقا .​ 
(4) مفهوم اليهود لمقولة ثلاثة أيام وثلاث ليال :​ 
وهذه نقطة هامة يجب الالتفات اليها لكي نفهم قصد السيد المسيح من قوله ( ثلاثة ايام وثلاث ليال ) وكيف فهمها اليهود ، فقد جرى العرف عند اليهود على اطلاق تسمية اليوم على اليوم الكامل او على الجزء منه ،( راجع ايضا دائرة المعارف اليهودية ، تعريف اليوم والليلة)​ 
http://jewishencyclopedia.com/view.jsp?artid=167&letter=D​ 
وهذه بعض الامثلة من الكتاب المقدس لتوضيح المعنى .​ 
المثال الاول : في حوار قادة الشعب مع الملك يربعام ، قال لهم الملك (فقال لهم ارجعوا اليّ بعد ثلاثة ايام.فذهب الشعب) (2 أخبار 10: 5) ثم يقول الكتاب انهم رجعوا في اليوم الثالث وقابلهم الملك ولم يعترض على مدة الايام المحسوبة (فجاء يربعام وجميع الشعب الى رحبعام في اليوم الثالث كما تكلم الملك قائلا ارجعوا اليّ في اليوم الثالث)(2 أخبار 10 : 12)​ 
المثال الثاني : غلاما كان مريض منذ ثلاثة ايام ، ولما قابله داود قيل انه لم يأكل خبزا ولا شرب ماء لمدة ثلاثة ايام وثلاث ليال ، بالرغم من انه تناول طعامه في اليوم الثالث ، وبدون الليلة الثالثة ؟؟​ 
(فصادفوا رجلا مصريا في الحقل فاخذوه الى داود واعطوه خبزا فاكل وسقوه ماء 12 واعطوه قرصا من التين وعنقودين من الزبيب فاكل ورجعت روحه اليه لانه لم ياكل خبزا ولا شرب ماء في ثلاثة ايام وثلاث ليال. 13 فقال له داود لمن انت ومن اين انت.فقال انا غلام مصري عبد لرجل عماليقي وقد تركني سيدي لاني مرضت منذ ثلاثة ايام. )(1 صموئيل 30 : 11- 13)​ 
المثال الثالث : عندما جاء اخوة يوسف لمقابلته بدون ان يعرفوا شخصيته ، امر بحبسهم ثلاثة أيام ولكنه اطلقهم في اليوم الثالث ، معتبرا جزءا من اليوم الثالث هو يوما كاملا (فجمعهم الى حبس ثلاثة ايام 18 ثم قال لهم يوسف في اليوم الثالث افعلوا هذا واحيوا.انا خائف الله.)( تكوين 42: 17 – 18)​ 
المثال الرابع : استير طلبت من عمها مردخاي ان يصوم الشعب ثلاثة ايام وثلاث ليال قبل دخولها الى الملك لعرض طلبها ، ولكنها دخلت في اليوم الثالث وبدون الليلة الثالثة ؟؟؟
(فقالت استير ان يجاوب مردخاي 16 اذهب اجمع جميع اليهود الموجودين في شوشن وصوموا من جهتي ولا تأكلوا ولا تشربوا ثلاثة ايام ليلا ونهارا.وانا ايضا وجواريّ نصوم كذلك وهكذا ادخل الى الملك خلاف السنّة.فاذا هلكت هلكت. 17 فانصرف مردخاي وعمل حسب كل ما اوصته به استير 1 وفي اليوم الثالث لبست استير ثيابا ملكية ووقفت في دار بيت الملك الداخلية مقابل بيت الملك والملك جالس على كرسي ملكه في بيت الملك مقابل مدخل البيت)(استير 4: 16و 5: 1)​ 

مما سبق يتضح ان اليهود كانوا لا يحسبون ثلاثة ايام وثلاثة ليال بمعنى 72 ساعة ، ولكن بدون ليلة كاملة تكون المقولة صحيحة ، وبجزء من اليوم تكون ايضا المقولة صحيحة .​ 
------
ثانيا : تعريف ماهو "السبت Sabbath "حسب الفكر اليهودي.​ 
كان اليهود يطلقون تسمية السبت ( Sabbath) على ثلاثة حالات :
(1) كيوم من ايام الاسابيع ( وهو الذي يسبقه جمعه ويليه أحد)
(2) كيوم عيد متميز يحدده يوم الشهر ولا يشترط فيه ان يكون سبتا ( يسبقه الجمعة ويليه الأحد) ، ولكن يطلق عليه سبتا ( أو محفلا ) لانها تعني ايضا عيدا في العرف اليهودي .
(3) يطلق على السنة السابعة سبتا ، وكذلك تكرار سبعة من هذه الاحتفاليات ( وهو العيد الذهبي في السنة الخمسين )​ 
واليكم بعض الامثلة للتوضيح والشرح : 
المثال الاول : هذا يوم لا يشترط ان يأتي سبتا يسبقه جمعه ويلين أحد ولكنه يسمى سبتا،بالمناسبة هذا هو اليوم الذي يعيده المسلمون باسم عاشوراء تقليدا لليهود ,​ 
(وَيَكُونُ لَكُمْ فَرِيضَةً دَهْرِيَّةً، أَنَّكُمْ فِي الشَّهْرِ السَّابعِ فِي عَاشِرِ الشَّهْرِ تُذَلِّلُونَ نُفُوسَكُمْ، وَكُلَّ عَمَل لاَ تَعْمَلُونَ: الْوَطَنِيُّ وَالْغَرِيبُ النَّازِلُ فِي وَسَطِكُمْ. 30لأَنَّهُ فِي هذَا الْيَوْمِ يُكَفِّرُ عَنْكُمْ لِتَطْهِيرِكُمْ. مِنْ جَمِيعِ خَطَايَاكُمْ أَمَامَ الرَّبِّ تَطْهُرُونَ. 31سَبْتُ عُطْلَةٍ هُوَ لَكُمْ، وَتُذَلِّلُونَ نُفُوسَكُمْ فَرِيضَةً دَهْرِيَّةً)
(لاويين 16 : 29- 31) وايضا (27«أَمَّا الْعَاشِرُ مِنْ هذَا الشَّهْرِ السَّابعِ، فَهُوَ يَوْمُ الْكَفَّارَةِ. مَحْفَلاً مُقَدَّسًا يَكُونُ لَكُمْ. تُذَلِّلُونَ نُفُوسَكُمْ وَتُقَرِّبُونَ وَقُودًا لِلرَّبِّ.... 32إِنَّهُ سَبْتُ عُطْلَةٍ لَكُمْ، فَتُذَلِّلُونَ نُفُوسَكُمْ. فِي تَاسِعِ الشَّهْرِ عِنْدَ الْمَسَاءِ. مِنَ الْمَسَاءِ إِلَى الْمَسَاءِ تَسْبِتُونَ سَبْتَكُمْ».) ( لاويين 23: 27 و 32) ​ 
المثال الثاني : السنة السابعة من سنين زراعة الارض يطلق عليها سبتا
3سِتَّ سِنِينَ تَزْرَعُ حَقْلَكَ، وَسِتَّ سِنِينَ تَقْضِبُ كَرْمَكَ وَتَجْمَعُ غَلَّتَهُمَا. 4وَأَمَّا السَّنَةُ السَّابِعَةُ فَفِيهَا يَكُونُ لِلأَرْضِ سَبْتُ عُطْلَةٍ، سَبْتًا لِلرَّبِّ.) 
(لاويين 25 : 3 – 4)​ 

المثال الثالث : سنة اليوبيل تسمى سبتا ( السنة الخمسون ) 
(وَتَعُدُّ لَكَ سَبْعَةَ سُبُوتِ سِنِينَ. سَبْعَ سِنِينَ سَبْعَ مَرَّاتٍ. فَتَكُونُ لَكَ أَيَّامُ السَّبْعَةِ السُّبُوتِ السَّنَوِيَّةِ تِسْعًا وَأَرْبَعِينَ سَنَةً) (لاويين 25: 8 )​ 
-----​ 


ثالثا : اسم اليوم الذي مات فيه المسيح :​ 
وهذا هو سبب الخلط الرئيسي ، فالبشائر الاربعة تحدد ذلك اليوم بانه كان استعداد لسبت عظيم (وهو عيد الفصح مهما كان وقوعه في الاسبوع وليس سبت الراحة الاسبوعي ) فهذا الاسبوع كان به سبتان ، وسنناقش ذلك بالتفصيل لاحقا ، ولكن نقرأ الآن من الانجيل : ​ 
(59فَأَخَذَ يُوسُفُ الْجَسَدَ وَلَفَّهُ بِكَتَّانٍ نَقِيٍّ، 60وَوَضَعَهُ فِي قَبْرِهِ الْجَدِيدِ الَّذِي كَانَ قَدْ نَحَتَهُ فِي الصَّخْرَةِ، ثُمَّ دَحْرَجَ حَجَرًا كَبِيرًا عَلَى بَاب الْقَبْرِ وَمَضَى. 61وَكَانَتْ هُنَاكَ مَرْيَمُ الْمَجْدَلِيَّةُ وَمَرْيَمُ الأُخْرَى جَالِسَتَيْنِ تُجَاهَ الْقَبْرِ.62وَفِي الْغَدِ الَّذِي بَعْدَ الاسْتِعْدَادِ اجْتَمَعَ رُؤَسَاءُ الْكَهَنَةِ وَالْفَرِّيسِيُّونَ إِلَى بِيلاَطُسَ 63قَائِلِينَ:«يَا سَيِّدُ، قَدْ تَذَكَّرْنَا أَنَّ ذلِكَ الْمُضِلَّ قَالَ وَهُوَ حَيٌّ: إِنِّي بَعْدَ ثَلاَثَةِ أَيَّامٍ أَقُومُ. 64فَمُرْ بِضَبْطِ الْقَبْرِ إِلَى الْيَوْمِ الثَّالِثِ، لِئَلاَّ يَأْتِيَ تَلاَمِيذُهُ لَيْلاً وَيَسْرِقُوهُ، وَيَقُولُوا لِلشَّعْبِ: إِنَّهُ قَامَ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ، فَتَكُونَ الضَّلاَلَةُ الأَخِيرَةُ أَشَرَّ مِنَ الأُولَى!».) (متى 26 : 59 - 64)وايضا (وكان 54وَكَانَ يَوْمُ الاسْتِعْدَادِ وَالسَّبْتُ يَلُوحُ. 55وَتَبِعَتْهُ نِسَاءٌ كُنَّ قَدْ أَتَيْنَ مَعَهُ مِنَ الْجَلِيلِ، وَنَظَرْنَ الْقَبْرَ وَكَيْفَ وُضِعَ جَسَدُهُ.56فَرَجَعْنَ وَأَعْدَدْنَ حَنُوطًا وَأَطْيَابًا. وَفِي السَّبْتِ اسْتَرَحْنَ حَسَبَ الْوَصِيَّةِ.)( لوقا 23: 54 – 56 )
وايضا (42وَلَمَّا كَانَ الْمَسَاءُ، إِذْ كَانَ الاسْتِعْدَادُ، أَيْ مَا قَبْلَ السَّبْتِ، 43جَاءَ يُوسُفُ الَّذِي مِنَ الرَّامَةِ، مُشِيرٌ شَرِيفٌ، وَكَانَ هُوَ أَيْضًا مُنْتَظِرًا مَلَكُوتَ اللهِ، فَتَجَاسَرَ وَدَخَلَ إِلَى بِيلاَطُسَ وَطَلَبَ جَسَدَ يَسُوعَ.) (مرقس 15: 42- 43)
وايضا 31ثُمَّ إِذْ كَانَ اسْتِعْدَادٌ، فَلِكَيْ لاَ تَبْقَى الأَجْسَادُ عَلَى الصَّلِيبِ فِي السَّبْتِ، لأَنَّ يَوْمَ ذلِكَ السَّبْتِ كَانَ عَظِيمًا، سَأَلَ الْيَهُودُ بِيلاَطُسَ أَنْ تُكْسَرَ سِيقَانُهُمْ وَيُرْفَعُوا ) (يوحنا 19 : 31)​ 
و نلاحظ هنا كلمة ان ذلك السبت كان (عظيما) او كان استعدادا للسبت ، اي انه ليس سبتا مثل اي سبت عادي ، بل هو سبت عظيم- بمعنى انه – من سبوت الاعياد وليس يوما عاديا Saturday 
وحسب هذا التفسير فان المسيح قد صلب قبل هذا الــ Sabbath الهام والعظيم وغير العادي بالنسبة لليهود ، فهل كان هذا اليوم هو (الجمعة) ، هذا ماسوف نناقشه بالتفصيل لاحقا ، ولكن من الواضح ان هذا السبت العظيم هو عيد الفصح الذي يحتفل به اليهود لمدة سبعة أيام كاملة ( ويسمى بداية الاحتفال سبتا او محفلا ) مهما كان اسم اليوم الاسبوعي .​ 


بقي أن نوضح النقطة الاخيرة 
كيف سارت الاحداث في الاسبوع الأخير الذي تم فيه الصلب متزامنة مع عيد الفصح .
وهذا سوف نستكمله في الجزء الثاني من المقال – ان شاء الرب وعشنا.​


----------



## NEW_MAN (20 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: كما كان يونان في بطن الحوت ثلاث أيام وثلاث ليال*

*( 2 من 2)*​ 



*بدأنا نناقش في الحقلة السابقة، كيفية حساب الايام الثلاثة والليالي الثلاثة التي قضاها السيد المسيح في القبر بحسب النبؤة التي نطق بها على فمه المبارك (لأَنَّهُ كَمَا كَانَ يُونَانُ فِي بَطْنِ الْحُوتِ ثَلاَثَةَ أَيَّامٍ وَثَلاَثَ لَيَال، هكَذَا يَكُونُ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ فِي قَلْب الأَرْضِ ثَلاَثَةَ أَيَّامٍ وَثَلاَثَ لَيَال.)(متى 12: 40) *



*وقد شرحنا معنى يوم ( السبت ) في الفكر اليهودي، وقلنا ان اليوم اليهودي يبدأ بغروب الشمس ويمتد حتى بداية الغروب التالي ( وهذا يسبب ارتباكا لمن يريد ان يحسب باسماء الايام الرومانية أو العربية لان اليوم اليهودي يقع فيه يومين بحسابنا، والعكس صحيح )، واخيرا فاليهودي يفهم مقولة ( ثلاثة ايام وثلاث ليال ) ليس على انها 72 ساعة ولكنه تعبير يطلق فيه اسم اليوم على اليوم كله او جزء من اليوم. ( راجع دائرة المعارف اليهودية ) *

*http://www.jewishencyclopedia.com/*

*والآن نستكمل النقطة الاخيرة في الموضوع *

*رابعا: كيف سارت الاحداث التاريخية لصلب المسيح وقيامته حسب الكتاب المقدس *
*ولكي نفهم احداث الاسبوع الذي أنتهى بالصلب، يجب أن نفهم كيف كان يحتفل اليهود بعيد الفصح، الذي يبدأ باليوم الذي أكل فيه المسيح الفصح مع التلاميذ وتم الصلب فيه أيضا.*

*جاء في (سفر اللاويين 23: 5 - 8 ) ما يلي:*
*( 5 فِي الشَّهْرِ الأَوَّلِ، فِي الرَّابعَ عَشَرَ مِنَ الشَّهْرِ، بَيْنَ الْعِشَاءَيْنِ فِصْحٌ لِلرَّبِّ.*
*( 6 وَفِي الْيَوْمِ الْخَامِسَ عَشَرَ مِنْ هذَا الشَّهْرِ عِيدُ الْفَطِيرِ لِلرَّبِّ. سَبْعَةَ أَيَّامٍ تَأْكُلُونَ فَطِيرًا. *
*( 7 فِي الْيَوْمِ الأَوَّلِ يَكُونُ لَكُمْ مَحْفَلٌ مُقَدَّسٌ. عَمَلاً مَا مِنَ الشُّغْلِ لاَ تَعْمَلُوا.*
*( 8 وَسَبْعَةَ أَيَّامٍ تُقَرِّبُونَ وَقُودًا لِلرَّبِّ. فِي الْيَوْمِ السَّابعِ يَكُونُ مَحْفَلٌ مُقَدَّسٌ. عَمَلاً مَا مِنَ الشُّغْلِ لاَ تَعْمَلُوا)*

*ولمن لا يعرف نقول ان الفصح هو العيد اليهودي الذي يحتفل فيه الشعب من خروجهم من العبودية الى الحرية، ففي خروجهم من ارض مصر طلب منهم الرب ان يذبحوا خروفا (له مواصفات خاصة تشير إلى السيد المسيح ) وطلب الرب منهم رش دم الخروف على الابواب ( القائمتين والعتبة العليا) لكي يحمي هذا الدم بكر البيت الذي فيه من بطش الملائكة المهلكة (سفر الخروج 12) و (مز 78: 49 - 51)، ويتميز بعلامة الدم بيت المؤمن من غير المؤمن، فكان البيت غير المحمي بدم الخروف المسفوك يموت فيه الابن البكر، بينما ينجو الابن البكر الذي يحتمي بعلامة الدم إذ أن الرب نفسه يغطيه بحمايته وهذا هو تعبير كلمة ( فصح )، ونلاحظ في الشاهد تطابق المطلوب في اليوم التالي للفصح ( اليوم الاول لعيد الفطير الذي يبدأ في الخامس عشر ) مع ماهو مطلوب في يوم السبت (عَمَلاً مَا مِنَ الشُّغْلِ لاَ تَعْمَلُوا) وأطلق علي اليوم (محفل مقدس ) وهو ما يطلقه الكتاب ايضا على (سبت العيد) راجع تعريف يوم السبت مرة أخرى.*

*وكان خروف الفصح يجب ان يحفظ أربعة أيام تحت الحفظ للفحص من العاشر الى الرابع عشر:*
*(وَكَلَّمَ الرَّبُّ مُوسَى وَهَارُونَ فِي أَرْضِ مِصْرَ قَائِلاً: 2 «هذَا الشَّهْرُ يَكُونُ لَكُمْ رَأْسَ الشُّهُورِ. هُوَ لَكُمْ أَوَّلُ شُهُورِ السَّنَةِ. 3 كَلِّمَا كُلَّ جَمَاعَةِ إِسْرَائِيلَ قَائِلَيْنِ: فِي الْعَاشِرِ مِنْ هذَا الشَّهْرِ يَأْخُذُونَ لَهُمْ كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ شَاةً بِحَسَبِ بُيُوتِ الآبَاءِ، شَاةً لِلْبَيْتِ. 4 وَإِنْ كَانَ الْبَيْتُ صَغِيرًا عَنْ أَنْ يَكُونَ كُفْوًا لِشَاةٍ، يَأْخُذُ هُوَ وَجَارُهُ الْقَرِيبُ مِنْ بَيْتِهِ بِحَسَبِ عَدَدِ النُّفُوسِ. كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ عَلَى حَسَبِ أُكْلِهِ تَحْسِبُونَ لِلشَّاةِ. 5 تَكُونُ لَكُمْ شَاةً صَحِيحَةً ذَكَرًا ابْنَ سَنَةٍ، تَأْخُذُونَهُ مِنَ الْخِرْفَانِ أَوْ مِنَ الْمَوَاعِزِ. 6 وَيَكُونُ عِنْدَكُمْ تَحْتَ الْحِفْظِ إِلَى الْيَوْمِ الرَّابِعَ عَشَرَ مِنْ هذَا الشَّهْرِ. ثُمَّ يَذْبَحُهُ كُلُّ جُمْهُورِ جَمَاعَةِ إِسْرَائِيلَ فِي الْعَشِيَّةِ.)*
*(خروج 12: 1- 6 )*

*والآن لنطابق أحداث الاحتفال بالفصح اليهودي مع احداث أسبوع الصلب وقد حصلت كالآتي:*

*لم تكن ولادة السيد المسيح في مذود للبقر من قبيل الصدفة بل هو ترتيب الهي (فَوَلَدَتِ ابْنَهَا الْبِكْرَ وَقَمَّطَتْهُ وَأَضْجَعَتْهُ فِي الْمِذْوَدِ، إِذْ لَمْ يَكُنْ لَهُمَا مَوْضِعٌ فِي الْمَنْزِلِ. )(لوقا 2: 7) فقد اشار اليه يوحنا المعمدان بأنه (حَمَلُ اللهِ الَّذِي يَرْفَعُ خَطِيَّةَ الْعَالَمِ!) ( يوحنا 1: 29 و 36) وقال عنه الوحي المقدس (لأَنَّ فِصْحَنَا أَيْضًا الْمَسِيحَ قَدْ ذُبحَ لأَجْلِنَا.)(1 كورنثوس 5: 7) *

*كان احتفال اليهود باكل خروف الفصح يتم بين العشائين، فكان مسموحا لهم بأكل خروف الفصح بين العشاء الاول ( الذي اكله السيد المسيح مع تلاميذه ) وبين العشاء الثاني ( الذي بسببه لم يدخل رؤساء الكهنة الى دار الولاية (ثُمَّ جَاءُوا بِيَسُوعَ مِنْ عِنْدِ قَيَافَا إِلَى دَارِ الْوِلاَيَةِ، وَكَانَ صُبْحٌ. وَلَمْ يَدْخُلُوا هُمْ إِلَى دَارِ الْوِلاَيَةِ لِكَيْ لاَ يَتَنَجَّسُوا، فَيَأْكُلُونَ الْفِصْحَ.) ( يوحنا 18: 28) وكان اقصى وقت يستطيعون فيه ذبح الفصح هو الساعة التاسعة بالتوقيت اليهودي ( الساعة الثالثة عصرا بتوقيتنا) وهو الوقت الذي أسلم فيه السيد المسيح الروح، فكان هو فصحنا كما قال الكتاب.*

*وهذا هو الايمان المسيحي. فإننا نحتمي بالدم الكريم الذي سفكه السيد المسيح على الصليب من الدينونة الالهية الرهيبة في يوم الدين. كم أعلن الوحي المقدس في كلمة الله، (مُتَبَرِّرِينَ مَجَّانًا بِنِعْمَتِهِ بِالْفِدَاءِ الَّذِي بِيَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ، 25 الَّذِي قَدَّمَهُ اللهُ كَفَّارَةً بِالإِيمَانِ بِدَمِهِ، لإِظْهَارِ بِرِّهِ، مِنْ أَجْلِ الصَّفْحِ عَنِ الْخَطَايَا السَّالِفَةِ بِإِمْهَالِ اللهِ. 26 لإِظْهَارِ بِرِّهِ فِي الزَّمَانِ الْحَاضِرِ، لِيَكُونَ بَارًّا وَيُبَرِّرَ مَنْ هُوَ مِنَ الإِيمَانِ بِيَسُوعَ.... فَبِالأَوْلَى كَثِيرًا وَنَحْنُ مُتَبَرِّرُونَ الآنَ بِدَمِهِ نَخْلُصُ بِهِ مِنَ الْغَضَبِ!)(روميه 3: 24 - 26 و 5: 9).*
*دخل السيد المسيح إلى بيت عنيا ستة أيام قبل الفصح (ثُمَّ قَبْلَ الْفِصْحِ بِسِتَّةِ أَيَّامٍ أَتَى يَسُوعُ إِلَى بَيْتِ عَنْيَا، حَيْثُ كَانَ لِعَازَرُ الْمَيْتُ الَّذِي أَقَامَهُ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ. 2 فَصَنَعُوا لَهُ هُنَاكَ عَشَاءً. وَكَانَتْ مَرْثَا تَخْدِمُ) (يوحنا 12: 1 و 2) وفي اليوم التالي دخل إلى أورشليم ودخل الهيكل وبدأ العد التنازلي لأربعة أيام خروف الفصح تحت الحفظ، ثم عاد فذكرهم بالصليب مرة أخرى قبل يومين من الفصح (تَعْلَمُونَ أَنَّهُ بَعْدَ يَوْمَيْنِ يَكُونُ الْفِصْحُ، وَابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ يُسَلَّمُ لِيُصْلَبَ) (متى 26: 2) ثم جاء يوم الفصح فأكله السيد المسيح مع تلاميذه.*
*(وَفِي الْيَوْمِ الأَوَّلِ مِنَ الْفَطِيرِ. حِينَ كَانُوا يَذْبَحُونَ الْفِصْحَ، قَالَ لَهُ تَلاَمِيذُهُ:«أَيْنَ تُرِيدُ أَنْ نَمْضِيَ وَنُعِدَّ لِتَأْكُلَ الْفِصْحَ؟».) (مرقس 14: 12) و (متى 26: 17) و (لوقا 22: 7) و (يوحنا 12: 1) *

*الآن في زمن التكنولوجيا والانترنت والحاسبات الآلية، أصبح من اليسير أن نعرف أن عيد الفصح في سنة صلب السيد يسوع المسيح ( 30 ميلادية ) يوافق أي يوم، فكما قلنا أن عيد الفصح كان يتم الاحتفال به في الرابع عشر من الشهر اليهودي ( القمري) بمعنى أن القمر كان كاملا (بدرا) في هذه الليلة، فما علينا إلا أن نعرف اسم اليوم الذي كان فيه القمر كاملا في سنة الصلب *

*يمكنك الضغط على هذا الرابط، فقد قمت بإعداده لعرض متى يكون القمر كاملا ( بدرا) في سنة 30 ميلادية لشهر ابريل ( نيسان)، ( اتفق معظم الباحثون على أن السيد المسيح ولد سنة 4 قبل الميلاد وصلب سنة 30 ميلادية ).*
*http://www.obliquity.com/cgi-bin/easter.cgi?year=30*

*ستجد في أسفل الصفحة أن القمر كان كاملا ( بدرا) يوم الأربعاء، الرابع من ابريل في سنة ( 30 ميلادية).*
*ولكن مهلا، هذا ليس يوم الفصح في ذلك العام، لقد اعتقدت مثلك انه اليوم الموافق 14 من الشهر الاول اليهودي الذي يؤكل فيه الفصح، ولكن عند دراسة موعد مولد هذا قمر هذا الشهر وبحسب نفس الموقع *
*اضغط على هذا الرابط *

*http://www.obliquity.com/cgi-bin/lunar.cgi?Year=30&Month=3*

*ستجد أن مولد القمر لهذا الشهر في هذه السنة كان في يوم 22 مارس وفي تمام **الساعة 5 و 49 دقيقة مساء بتوقيت جرينتش، أي 7 و 49 دقيقة بتوقيت أورشليم، وكان في زمن المسيح يتم حساب الشهر برؤية القمر بالعين المجردة، فلم يكن ممكنا أن يشاهد القمر قبل غروب الشمس ( بداية اليوم اليهودي) بحسب طريقة اليهود في حساب بداية اليوم كما اتفقنا، ولهذا فالحساب الفلكي على الموقع يتم تعديله بترحيل يوما كاملا، فيكون يوم الفصح الفعلي لذلك العام هو الخميس الموافق الخامس من ابريل في سنة ( 30 ميلادية ).*

*فيكون ما حدث هو الآتي: *
*اتفقنا أن اليوم اليهودي يبدأ بغروب الشمس، ويستمر اليوم اليهودي من غروب الشمس إلى اللحظة قبل بداية غروب الشمس التالي، ( لازلت أؤكد على هذه النقطة مرارا وتكرارا، لان هذا قد يسبب خلطا لفهمنا، لان اليوم اليهودي ينقسم إلى جزئيين بالنوم ليلا، ويقع اليوم الواحد بين تسمية يومين بحسابنا ) ولذلك تسهيلا للحساب وحتى لا يتوه منّا القارئ سوف نحسب الأيام بالأرقام اليهودية، مع الأخذ في الاعتبار أن الحساب سوف يكون كما يلي:*

*14 من الشهر اليهودي (نيسان)،: يوم الفصح اليهودي (من غروب الخميس إلى غروب الجمعة)*
*15 من الشهر اليهودي ( نيسان )،: أول أيام الفطير ( محفل مقدس أو سبت مقدس ) *
*(من غروب الجمعة إلى غروب السبت )*
*16 من الشهر اليهودي (نيسان)، (من غروب السبت إلى غروب الأحد)*

*والآن انظر إلى الأحداث كما ينظر إليها الشخص اليهودي: *
*غربت الشمس لتعلن بداية اليوم الرابع عشر (حسب التقويم اليهودي) مساءا بتناول عشاء الفصح فأكل السيد المسيح الفصح مع تلاميذه بين العشاءين كما سبق ذكره في ( سفر اللاوين 23: 5) راجع ( متى 26: 17) و ( مرقس 14: 12) و ( لوقا 22: 7 - 8) و( يوحنا 13)، وبعد العشاء خرج السيد المسيح إلى البستان للصلاة حيث تم القبض عليه، ومحاكمته أمام السنهدريم، ثم في الصباح (لازال اليوم اليهودي الرابع عشر مستمرا) تمت محاكمته أمام هيرودس وبيلاطس وتم الحكم عليه بالصلب، وصلب بالفعل ومات قبل غروب الشمس بساعتين ونيف لتعلن انتهاء اليوم الرابع عشر وفيه و الاستعداد لاستقبال اليوم الخامس عشر في الشهر اليهودي، ( الذي سيكون يوم محفلا أو سبتا عظيما ) استمرار لعيد الفصح نفسه لسبعة أيام يأكلون الفطير، واستعدادا لهذا ( السبت العظيم ) تم إنزال جسد المسيح من على الصليب، ( راجع اللاويين 23: 7) ودفن في قبر يوسف الرامي، ثم استراحت النساء يوم السبت المحفل، ثم ذهبن إلى القبر فجر الأحد.*

*فكم يوم وكم ليلة قضاها في القبر؟؟*

*صلب المسيح ومات يوم 14 من الشهر الساعة التاسعة بالتوقيت اليهودي، ( إي الساعة الثالثة ظهرا بتوقيتنا في لحظة تقديم الذبيحة الأخيرة للفصح في الهيكل ) ( مرقس 15: 34 - 37) و ( متى 27: 46 - 50) و (لوقا 23: 44 - 46) *
*ودفن قبل غروب شمس هذا اليوم وهو الجمعة اليهودي، هذا هو اليوم الأول ( والذي يصادف من غروب الخميس إلى غروب الجمعة).*
*اليوم الثاني (والذي يصادف من غروب الجمعة إلى غروب السبت)،وهو السبت اليهودي 15 من الشهر جسد السيد المسيح في القبر. *
*اليوم الثالث (والذي يصادف من غروب السبت إلى غروب الأحد) وهو الأحد اليهودي 16 من الشهر جسد السيد المسيح في القبر، والقيامة في فجر يوم الأحد إي في نفس اليوم الثالث كما تنبأ أيضا، (وَفِي الْغَدِ الَّذِي بَعْدَ الاسْتِعْدَادِ اجْتَمَعَ رُؤَسَاءُ الْكَهَنَةِ وَالْفَرِّيسِيُّونَ إِلَى بِيلاَطُسَ قَائِلِينَ:«يَا سَيِّدُ، قَدْ تَذَكَّرْنَا أَنَّ ذلِكَ الْمُضِلَّ قَالَ وَهُوَ حَيٌّ: إِنِّي بَعْدَ ثَلاَثَةِ أَيَّامٍ أَقُومُ. فَمُرْ بِضَبْطِ الْقَبْرِ إِلَى الْيَوْمِ الثَّالِثِ، لِئَلاَّ يَأْتِيَ تَلاَمِيذُهُ لَيْلاً وَيَسْرِقُوهُ، وَيَقُولُوا لِلشَّعْبِ: إِنَّهُ قَامَ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ، فَتَكُونَ الضَّلاَلَةُ الأَخِيرَةُ أَشَرَّ مِنَ الأُولَى!») (متى 27: 62 – 64) و (متى 16: 21) و (متى 17: 23) و (مى 20: 19) و ( مرقس 9: 31) و(مرقس 10:34) و 0لوقا 9:22) و(لوقا 18:33) و (لوقا 24:7) و (لوقا 24:21).*

*أما بالنسبة لحساب الليالي، فواضح أنهم ثلاث ليال، من الغروب إلى الشروق والقيامة كانت في الفجر بعد الليلة الثالثة.*


*أين يقع المعترضون في خطأ حساب الأيام والليالي الثلاثة:*

*لا يمكن فصل نبؤه السيد المسيح عن الصلب والموت والقيامة بعضها عن بعض، هذا اسمه ( محاولة تصيد أخطاء ) فالسيد المسيح الذي تنبأ عن بقائه في بطن الأرض كما كان يونان في بطن الحوت ( ثلاثة أيام وثلاث ليال ) هو أيضا الذي تنبأ عن قيامته في اليوم الثالث، وإذا كانت هذه النبوات تتعارض أو تتناقض لكان اليهود هم أول من هبوا واتهموا المسيحيين بعدم تحقيق نبؤه المسيح الذي آمنوا به، وحيث أن اليهود هم الذين تلقوا النبوات، وهم المعنيين بفهمها وتفسيرها، فنجد أنهم قبلوا القول ( ثلاثة أيام وثلاث ليال ) على ان تحقيقها يتم في اليوم الثالث، راجع قول رؤساء الكهنة والفريسيين إلى بيلاطس، حيث طلبوا ضبط القبر ( إلى اليوم الثالث ) وليس إلى اليوم الرابع على سبيل المثال، وعلى هذا يجب حساب الأيام بطريقة اليهود، فيومهم يبدأ بغروب الشمس ويستمر إلى غروب الشمس، تسمية ساعات النهار لديهم تختلف عن تسمياتنا، إذا قال أحدا منهم قابلني بعد ( ثلاثة أيام وثلاث ليال )، وذهبت لمقابلته في اليوم الثالث لن يعترض، فهكذا هو يفهم ويتعامل على أن اليوم تسمية تطلق على اليوم كله أو على جزء منه. *

*السيد المسيح القائم من الأموات ظهر للتلاميذ وشرح لهم مرة أخرى (حِينَئِذٍ فَتَحَ ذِهْنَهُمْ لِيَفْهَمُوا الْكُتُبَ. وَقَالَ لَهُمْ:«هكَذَا هُوَ مَكْتُوبٌ، وَهكَذَا كَانَ يَنْبَغِي أَنَّ الْمَسِيحَ يَتَأَلَّمُ وَيَقُومُ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ فِي الْيَوْمِ الثَّالِثِ، وَأَنْ يُكْرَزَ بِاسْمِهِ بِالتَّوْبَةِ وَمَغْفِرَةِ الْخَطَايَا لِجَمِيعِ الأُمَمِ، مُبْتَدَأً مِنْ أُورُشَلِيمَ.)( لوقا 24: 45 – 47) نعم السيد المسيح قال انه سوف يعطي آية يونان للشعب (لأَنَّهُ كَمَا كَانَ يُونَانُ فِي بَطْنِ الْحُوتِ ثَلاَثَةَ أَيَّامٍ وَثَلاَثَ لَيَال، هكَذَا يَكُونُ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ فِي قَلْب الأَرْضِ ثَلاَثَةَ أَيَّامٍ وَثَلاَثَ لَيَال.)(متى 12: 40)، وقد خرج السيد المسيح من القبر حيا، و هو أيضا القائل قبل الصليب، انه في اليوم الثالث سيقوم ( متى 16: 21) و (متى 17: 23) و متى 20: 19) و (مرقس 10: 34) و( لوقا 9: 22) و(لوقا 18: 33) - ولا يمكن أن ينقض المكتوب (يوحنا 10: 35)*

*(وَأُعَرِّفُكُمْ أَيُّهَا الإِخْوَةُ بِالإِنْجِيلِ الَّذِي بَشَّرْتُكُمْ بِهِ، وَقَبِلْتُمُوهُ، وَتَقُومُونَ فِيهِ، وَبِهِ أَيْضًا تَخْلُصُونَ، إِنْ كُنْتُمْ تَذْكُرُونَ أَيُّ كَلاَمٍ بَشَّرْتُكُمْ بِهِ. إِلاَّ إِذَا كُنْتُمْ قَدْ آمَنْتُمْ عَبَثًا! فَإِنَّنِي سَلَّمْتُ إِلَيْكُمْ فِي الأَوَّلِ مَا قَبِلْتُهُ أَنَا أَيْضًا: أَنَّ الْمَسِيحَ مَاتَ مِنْ أَجْلِ خَطَايَانَا حَسَبَ الْكُتُبِ، وَأَنَّهُ دُفِنَ، وَأَنَّهُ قَامَ فِي الْيَوْمِ الثَّالِثِ حَسَبَ الْكُتُبِ، ) ( 1 كورنثوس 15: 1- 4) *


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (23 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: كما كان يونان في بطن الحوت ثلاث أيام وثلاث ليال*

شكرا لك اخي على الموضوع 
لكن يا ريت تكبر الخط بالمشاركة الاول لان الخط صغير


----------



## NEW_MAN (24 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: كما كان يونان في بطن الحوت ثلاث أيام وثلاث ليال*

فعلا لاحظت ان الخط صغير 

ولكن الآن ليس بمقدوري ان اقم بالتصحيح والتعديل 
نطلب من المراقبين تكبير الخط قليلا 

مع خالص شكري ومحبتي


----------



## jim_halim (25 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: كما كان يونان في بطن الحوت ثلاث أيام وثلاث ليال*



سلام و نعمة .. 

موضوع جميل جداً و طريقة عرضه أكثر من رائعة .. 

شكراً ليك كتير و ربنا يبارك في تعبك 


علي فكرة اللي عنده مشكلة في صغر حجم الخط ممكن يعمل زي ما أنا عملت 

يدوس علي view  اللي في المتصفح بتاعه و و يكبر حجم الخط , أو يعمل زوم ( علي حسب المتصفح بتاعه ) و بعد كده يبقي يرجعه تاني  

​


----------



## taten (3 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كما كان يونان في بطن الحوت ثلاث أيام وثلاث ليال*

انا مش فاهم حاجة ابدآ دش كتير قوى وفية طريقة اسهل من كل لغلب دة انك تقول ان يونان لم يبقى فى بطن الحوت ثلاثة ايام و ثلاثة ليالى كاملة والا كان فطس من نقص الاوكسجين فالاقرب ان يونان نفسة طردة الحوت فى بدء اليوم الثالث وكان تعبير ثلاثة ايام و ثلاثة ليالى فى حالة يونان تعبير مجازى
كما ان المسيح قال فى اكثر  من موضع انة فى اليوم الثالث يقوم ولم يجيب سيرة الليلة الثالثة خالص: Luk 24:7
 قَائِلاً: إِنَّهُ يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يُسَلَّمَ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ فِي أَيْدِي أُنَاسٍ خُطَاةٍ وَيُصْلَبَ وَفِي الْيَوْمِ الثَّالِثِ يَقُومُ».

Luk 9:22  قَائِلاً: «إِنَّهُ يَنْبَغِي أَنَّ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ يَتَأَلَّمُ كَثِيراً وَيُرْفَضُ مِنَ الشُّيُوخِ وَرُؤَسَاءِ الْكَهَنَةِ وَالْكَتَبَةِ وَيُقْتَلُ وَفِي الْيَوْمِ الثَّالِثِ يَقُومُ». 
 Luk 18:33  وَيَجْلِدُونَهُ وَيَقْتُلُونَهُ وَفِي الْيَوْمِ الثَّالِثِ يَقُومُ». 

: Mar 9:31  لأَنَّهُ كَانَ يُعَلِّمُ تَلاَمِيذَهُ وَيَقُولُ لَهُمْ إِنَّ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ يُسَلَّمُ إِلَى أَيْدِي النَّاسِ فَيَقْتُلُونَهُ وَبَعْدَ أَنْ يُقْتَلَ يَقُومُ فِي الْيَوْمِ الثَّالِثِ. 
Mar 10:34  فَيَهْزَأُونَ بِهِ وَيَجْلِدُونَهُ وَيَتْفُلُونَ عَلَيْهِ وَيَقْتُلُونَهُ وَفِي الْيَوْمِ الثَّالِثِ يَقُومُ

Mat 16:21  مِنْ ذَلِكَ الْوَقْتِ ابْتَدَأَ يَسُوعُ يُظْهِرُ لِتَلاَمِيذِهِ أَنَّهُ يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يَذْهَبَ إِلَى أُورُشَلِيمَ وَيَتَأَلَّمَ كَثِيراً مِنَ الشُّيُوخِ وَرُؤَسَاءِ الْكَهَنَةِ وَالْكَتَبَةِ وَيُقْتَلَ وَفِي الْيَوْمِ الثَّالِثِ يَقُومَ. 
Mat 17:23  فَيَقْتُلُونَهُ وَفِي الْيَوْمِ الثَّالِثِ يَقُومُ». فَحَزِنُوا جِدّاً. 
: Mat 20:19  وَيُسَلِّمُونَهُ إِلَى الأُمَمِ لِكَيْ يَهْزَأُوا بِهِ وَيَجْلِدُوهُ وَيَصْلِبُوهُ وَفِي الْيَوْمِ الثَّالِثِ يَقُومُ».


----------



## Tabitha (3 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كما كان يونان في بطن الحوت ثلاث أيام وثلاث ليال*



taten قال:


> انا مش فاهم حاجة ابدآ دش كتير قوى وفية طريقة اسهل من كل لغلب دة




مش معنى انك مش فاهم ،، انك انك تعيب الموضوع او طريقة عرضة

لو انت مافاهامتش فدي مشكلتك انت ،،





NEW_MAN قال:


> *به، وحيث أن اليهود هم الذين تلقوا النبوات، وهم المعنيين بفهمها وتفسيرها، فنجد أنهم قبلوا القول ( ثلاثة أيام وثلاث ليال ) على ان تحقيقها يتم في اليوم الثالث، راجع قول رؤساء الكهنة والفريسيين إلى بيلاطس، حيث طلبوا ضبط القبر ( إلى اليوم الثالث ) وليس إلى اليوم الرابع على سبيل المثال، وعلى هذا يجب حساب الأيام بطريقة اليهود، فيومهم يبدأ بغروب الشمس ويستمر إلى غروب الشمس، تسمية ساعات النهار لديهم تختلف عن تسمياتنا، إذا قال أحدا منهم قابلني بعد ( ثلاثة أيام وثلاث ليال )، وذهبت لمقابلته في اليوم الثالث لن يعترض، فهكذا هو يفهم ويتعامل على أن اليوم تسمية تطلق على اليوم كله أو على جزء منه.
> *




شكرا اخونا  NEW_MAN

على مجهودك الرائع


----------



## el7ayah (13 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: كما كان يونان في بطن الحوت ثلاث أيام وثلاث ليال*

*حرر بواسطة My Rock*
*لتفسير العضو نصوص الكتاب المقدس بحسب مزاجه*


----------



## My Rock (13 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: كما كان يونان في بطن الحوت ثلاث أيام وثلاث ليال*

احذرك تحذير اخير يا el7ayah من وضع ردود حذفتها الأدارة مسبقا
فأنت في مكان محترم يسود فيه النظام , لا احد من زرائبكم الأسلامية

احذرك ايضا من محاولة او التفكير فقط في تفسير الكتاب المقدس على صفحات منتدانا

تريد النقاش, اهلا و سهلا بيك, لكن على الأقل كن ملما بأبسط شروطه

سلام و نعمة


----------



## el7ayah (13 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: كما كان يونان في بطن الحوت ثلاث أيام وثلاث ليال*

صديقي my rock 

آسف اني زعلتك بالطريقة دي 

يا ريت ما تكونش زعلان عشان زعلك عندي هيترك أثر في نفسي

أنا فعلا لم أقصد إني أفسر النصوص بمزاجي 

أنا بناقش بس تفسير صديقي new man وبوضح له وجهة نظري 

حضرتك أنا مش فاهم هو فين التفسير اللي أنا فسرته 

انا أقترح على حضرتك اقتراح اعرض ردي على المنتدى ونشوف الأعضاء هيردوا بإيه  

ومتزعلش مني تاني مرة 

أنا والله كنت بناقش مش أكتر ولو تلاحظ ان كتبت(( أو يمكن أنا مش فاهم كويس)) 


آسف خالص وتزعلش نفسك


----------



## tellthetrue (30 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: كما كان يونان في بطن الحوت ثلاث أيام وثلاث ليال*

أنا ليا ملحوظة صغيرة : ـ

1. يتضح لنا فى سفر يونان أن يونان كان حيا حيث أنه صلى داخل بطن الحوت داخل بطن الحوت لمدة ثلاثة أيام وثلاثة ليال : ـ

* واما الرب فاعدّ حوتا عظيما ليبتلع يونان.فكان يونان في جوف الحوت ثلاثة ايام وثلاث ليال . . . . سفر يونان إصحاح 1 فقرة 17 .

* فصلى يونان الى الرب الهه من جوف الحوت . . . . سفر يونان إصحاح 2 فقرة 1 .

- وهذا يدل على أنه كان حيا داخل بطن الحوت . . .

2. هل سيكون إبن الإنسان فى قلب الأرض ثلاثة أيام وثلاثة ليال حيا أم ميتا ؟!!! : ـ

* حينئذ اجاب قوم من الكتبة والفريسيين قائلين يا معلّم نريد ان نرى منك آية. 39 فاجاب وقال لهم جيل شرير وفاسق يطلب آية ولا تعطى له آية الا آية يونان النبي.40 لانه كما كان يونان في بطن الحوت ثلاثة ايام وثلاث ليال هكذا يكون ابن الانسان في قلب الارض ثلاثة ايام وثلاث ليال . . . . . إنجيل متى إصحاح 12 . 

- فكيف يكون إبن الإنسان فى قلب الأرض ثلاثة أيام وثلاث ليال ؟!!!! . . . حيا أم ميتا ؟!!!! 

- أنا عارف إنكم هاتقولوا لا ده كلمة ( كما . . . . هكذا يكون . . . ) تدل على الوقت إللى هوا ( ثلاثة أيام وثلاث ليال ) نفترض إن كلامك صح . . . . فين هيا آية يونان التى أعطاها المسيح لهم . . . هل كونه فى بطن الحوت حيا أم كونه ثلاثة أيام وثلاث ليال ؟!!! . . . . 

شكرا ومنتظر منكم الجواب .


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (30 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: كما كان يونان في بطن الحوت ثلاث أيام وثلاث ليال*

*tellthetrue*

*اقرا اكويس فهو يتكلم عن المدة الذي سيبقى فيها *

*39 فاجاب وقال لهم جيل شرير وفاسق يطلب آية ولا تعطى له آية الا آية يونان النبي. 40 لانه كما كان يونان في بطن الحوت ثلاثة ايام وثلاث ليال هكذا يكون ابن الانسان في قلب الارض ثلاثة ايام وثلاث ليال (متى12)*


----------



## tellthetrue (30 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: كما كان يونان في بطن الحوت ثلاث أيام وثلاث ليال*



ana 100 100 قال:


> *tellthetrue*
> 
> *اقرا اكويس فهو يتكلم عن المدة الذي سيبقى فيها *
> 
> *39 فاجاب وقال لهم جيل شرير وفاسق يطلب آية ولا تعطى له آية الا آية يونان النبي. 40 لانه كما كان يونان في بطن الحوت ثلاثة ايام وثلاث ليال هكذا يكون ابن الانسان في قلب الارض ثلاثة ايام وثلاث ليال (متى12)*



سؤالى هو : هل الآية هى ( ثلاثة أيام وثلاث ليال ) ؟ . . . شكرا .


----------



## الحوت (30 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: كما كان يونان في بطن الحوت ثلاث أيام وثلاث ليال*



> 2. هل سيكون إبن الإنسان فى قلب الأرض ثلاثة أيام وثلاثة ليال حيا أم ميتا ؟!!! : ـ


*
عزيزي المسيح كان في القبر ميتا جسديا فقط بينما هو حي لا يموت وهو يملئ الكون كله ولا يخلو منه مكان ..

المسيح هو الله الغير قابل للموت فالذي كان في القبر هو الجسد الميت بينما هو حي لا يموت لان الله لا يموت .*


----------



## tellthetrue (30 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: كما كان يونان في بطن الحوت ثلاث أيام وثلاث ليال*



riyad قال:


> *
> عزيزي المسيح كان في القبر ميتا جسديا فقط بينما هو حي لا يموت وهو يملئ الكون كله ولا يخلو منه مكان ..
> 
> المسيح هو الله الغير قابل للموت فالذي كان في القبر هو الجسد الميت بينما هو حي لا يموت لان الله لا يموت .*



*شكرا لردك . . . . ولكن ممكن بس تذكرلى السفر أو الإصحاح إللى يدل على أن المسيح كان ميتا جسديا فقط ولكنه حى روحيا ولا يموت . . . . شكرا .

* يونان كان حى جسديا وروحيا داخل بطن الحوت . . . . وكان يصلى لربه داخل بطن الحوت . . . . أما المسيح فكان ميت جسديا فى قبره . . . . وهكذا إبن الإنسان يكون ميت فى قبره . . . . . فهل الآية هى *( ثلاثة أيام وثلاث ليال ) ؟ . . . . شكرا .


----------



## الحوت (30 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: كما كان يونان في بطن الحوت ثلاث أيام وثلاث ليال*



tellthetrue قال:


> *شكرا لردك . . . . ولكن ممكن بس تذكرلى السفر أو الإصحاح إللى يدل على أن المسيح كان ميتا جسديا فقط ولكنه حى روحيا ولا يموت . . . . شكرا .
> 
> * يونان كان حى جسديا وروحيا داخل بطن الحوت . . . . وكان يصلى لربه داخل بطن الحوت . . . . أما المسيح فكان ميت جسديا فى قبره . . . . وهكذا إبن الإنسان يكون ميت فى قبره . . . . . فهل الآية هى *( ثلاثة أيام وثلاث ليال ) ؟ . . . . شكرا .


*
يعني انت تقصد بكلامك ان الله يموت اليس كذلك يا زميل؟*


----------



## tellthetrue (31 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: كما كان يونان في بطن الحوت ثلاث أيام وثلاث ليال*



riyad قال:


> *
> يعني انت تقصد بكلامك ان الله يموت اليس كذلك يا زميل؟*



*لا طبعا . . . . الله لا يموت . . . ولكن حاول ترد على أنا مش ساخر ولا بهزأ حد . . . . إحنا بنتناقش ياجماعة . . . . ولو مضايق منى قوللى إمشى وأنا ألغى مشاركتى فى الموضوع . . . . 

* أنا كل إللى أنا عايز أعرفه : هل الآيه هى ( ثلاثة أيام وثلاث ليال ) ( أم الإية هى يونان فى بطن الحوت ثلاثة أيام وثلاث ليال ) ؟ وكيف كان يونان فى بطن الحوت ثلاثة أيام وثلاث ليال وكيف يكون إبن الإنسان ؟. . . . . شكرا .*


----------



## Mohamed Is Christian (1 يناير 2008)

*رد على: كما كان يونان في بطن الحوت ثلاث أيام وثلاث ليال*



tellthetrue قال:


> *ممكن بس تذكرلى السفر أو الإصحاح إللى يدل على أن المسيح كان ميتا جسديا فقط ولكنه حى روحيا ولا يموت . . . . شكرا .
> *



(Luke 24:39 [AraSVD])
انظروا يديّ ورجليّ اني انا هو. جسوني وانظروا فان الروح ليس له لحم وعظام كما ترون لي.


----------



## Twin (1 يناير 2008)

*رد على: كما كان يونان في بطن الحوت ثلاث أيام وثلاث ليال*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااي أخ tellthetrue*

*لسوء الحظ تأخر ردي يومين*
*ولكن قد رأيت أنه قد ظهر جديد في الموضوع بقولك هذا*​


tellthetrue قال:


> ** أنا كل إللى أنا عايز أعرفه : هل الآيه هى ( ثلاثة أيام وثلاث ليال ) ( أم الإية هى يونان فى بطن الحوت ثلاثة أيام وثلاث ليال ) ؟ وكيف كان يونان فى بطن الحوت ثلاثة أيام وثلاث ليال وكيف يكون إبن الإنسان ؟. . . . . شكرا .*


*طبعاً الأول نجيب النص ونجيب*
[q-bible]38حِينَئِذٍأَجَابَ قَوْمٌ مِنَ الْكَتَبَةِ وَالْفَرِّيسِيِّينَ قَائِليِنَ : يَا مُعَلِّمُ ، نُرِيدُ أَنْ نَرَى مِنْكَ آيَةً. 39فَأَجابَ وَقَالَلَهُمْ: جِيلٌ شِرِّيرٌ وَفَاسِقٌ يَطْلُبُ آيَةً ، وَلاَ تُعْطَى لَهُ آيَةٌ إِلاَّ آيَةَ يُونَانَ النَّبِيِّ. 40لأَنَّهُ كَمَا كَانَ يُونَانُ فِي بَطْنِ الْحُوتِ ثَلاَثَةَ أَيَّامٍ وَثَلاَثَ لَيَالٍ ، هَكَذَا يَكُونُ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ فِي قَلْبِ الأَرْضِ ثَلاَثَةَ أَيَّامٍ وَثَلاَثَ لَيَالٍ[/q-bible].​ 
*هنا* *الفريسيين يطلبون أيه *
*وهذه الية كطلبهم كفعل خارج عن الطبيعة فعل خارق*
*كما طالبوه من قبل في ...*​[q-bible]
39وَكَانَ الْمُجْتَازُونَ يُجَدِّفُونَ عَلَيْهِ وَهُمْ يَهُزُّونَ رُؤُوسَهُمْ 40قَائِلِينَ:يَا نَاقِضَ الْهَيْكَلِ وَبَانِيَهُ فِي ثَلاَثَةِ أَيَّامٍ ،خَلِّصْ نَفْسَكَ! إِنْ كُنْتَ ابْنَ اللَّهِ فَانْزِلْ عَنِ الصَّلِيبِ!
41وَكَذَلِكَ رُؤَسَاءُ الْكَهَنَةِ أَيْضاً وَهُمْ يَسْتَهْزِئُونَ مَعَ الْكَتَبَةِ وَالشُّيُوخِ قَالُوا: 42خَلَّصَ آخَرِينَ وَأَمَّا نَفْسُهُ فَمَا يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يُخَلِّصَهَا ! إِنْ كَانَ هُوَ مَلِكَ إِسْرَائِيلَ فَلْيَنْزِلِ الآنَ عَنِ الصَّلِيبِ فَنُؤْمِنَ بِهِ​
[/q-bible]
*فهنا هم يطالبوه أن ينزل عن الصليب ليؤمنوا به*
*فهنا اليهود كانوا يريدون أيه *
*مع أنهم كانوا يرون الأيات والعجائب **ويئن قلبهم *
*ولكن مع ذلك يرفضون*
*فعندما طالبوه بأية صريحة قال لهم*​[q-bible]
جِيلٌ شِرِّيرٌ وَفَاسِقٌ يَطْلُبُ آيَةً​[/q-bible]
*وكانت ألأية هي أية يونان *
*ولكن لماذا يونان ؟؟؟*
*سأقول لك ولكن تابعني وركز*
*علي نفس المنوال هذا قال السيد المسيح له كل المجد*
*في موضوع أخر*​[q-bible]
18فَأَجَابَ الْيَهُودُ وَقَالُوا لَهُ : أَيَّةَ آيَةٍ تُرِينَا حَتَّى تَفْعَلَ هَذَا؟ 19أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ وَقَالَ لَهُمْ : انْقُضُوا هَذَا الْهَيْكَلَ، وَفِي ثلاَثَةِ أَيَّامٍ أُقِيمُهُ. 20فَقَالَ الْيَهُودُ: فِي سِتٍّ وَأَرْبَعِينَ سَنَةً بُنِيَ هَذَا الْهَيْكَلُ، أَفَأَنْتَ فِي ثَلاَثَةِ أَيَّامٍ تُقِيمُهُ؟21وَأَمَّا هُوَ فَكَانَ يَقُولُ عَنْ هَيْكَلِ جَسَدِهِ. 22 فَلَمَّا قَامَ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ تَذَكَّرَ تَلاَمِيذُهُ أَنَّهُ قَالَ هَذَا، فَآمَنُوا بِالْكِتَابِ وَالْكَلاَمِ الَّذِي قَالَهُ يَسُوعُ​[/q-bible]
*هنا طالبوه بأية *
*فال لهم أهدموا هذا الهيكل وسأقيمه في ثلاثة أيام*
*هنا وركز*
*لم يقل سأبنيه *
*بل سأقيمه *
*لأنه قصد هيكل جسده وهو من سيقيمه *
*وهذا دليل قوي علي أن السيد المسيح له كل المجد *
*هو من أقام جسده الذي مات موتاً حقيقياً*
*وهذا دليل علي أنه كان حي*​ 
*نعود ليونان والدليل الأخر*
*لماذا كانت أيه يونان ؟*
*أقول لك *
*أن يونان في قصته ألقي في البحر الهائج كطلبه من البحارة*
*فيونان طلب الموت كي يفديهم من الموت وتم*
*وهكذا السيد المسيح له كل المجد *
*أتي ليموت طالباً الموت **من خصته كي يفديهم *
*من الموت وتم*
*وهنا نسأل*
*أمام البحارة يونان بعد أن ألقي في البحر*
*أهو حي أم ميت ؟*
*نري في النص*​[q-bible]
14فَصَرَخُوا إِلَى الرَّبِّ: آهِ يَا رَبُّ لاَ نَهْلِكْ مِنْ أَجْلِ نَفْسِ هَذَا الرَّجُلِ وَلاَ تَجْعَلْ عَلَيْنَا دَماً بَرِيئاً لأَنَّكَ يَا رَبُّ فَعَلْتَ كَمَا شِئْتَ.​[/q-bible]
*فهم بلا شك علي يقين أنه قد سيموت*
*ولكن في الحقيقة يونان كان حي*​ 
*وهكذا وعلي نفس المنوال السيد المسيح له كل المجد*
*أمام اليهود*
*أهو حي أم ميت ؟*
*بالتأكيد هم رأوا موته فهو أمامهم ميت*
*ولكنه في الحقيقة حي*
*الدليل نزول ماء ودم بعد الموت*​[q-bible]
33وَأَمَّا يَسُوعُ فَلَمَّا جَاءُوا إِلَيْهِ لَمْ يَكْسِرُوا سَاقَيْهِ، لأَنَّهُمْ رَأَوْهُ قَدْ مَاتَ. 34لَكِنَّ وَاحِداً مِنَ الْعَسْكَرِ طَعَنَ جَنْبَهُ بِحَرْبَةٍ، وَلِلْوَقْتِ خَرَجَ دَمٌ وَمَاءٌ​[/q-bible]
*والشخص عندما يموت تتوقف دورته الدموية وتتجلط دمائه*
*ولكن مع السيد المسيح له كل المجد كان الأمر مختلف*
*فهو بعد الموت ومع الطعنة خرج دم وماء دليل الحياة*​ 
*وهنا وضح معني الأية المطلوبة*
*فاية يونان *
*كانت في فكرة أنه ميت أمام البحارة ولكنه حي*
*والسيد المسيح له كل المجد *
*أمام الناس ميت ولكنه حي*
*ولذلك أعطاهم السيد المسيح له كل المجد*
*أيه يونان وقصته*​ 
*أتمني أن أكون أستطعت أفادتك*​ 
*وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*​​


----------



## الحوت (1 يناير 2008)

*رد على: كما كان يونان في بطن الحوت ثلاث أيام وثلاث ليال*



tellthetrue قال:


> *لا طبعا . . . . الله لا يموت . . . ولكن حاول ترد على أنا مش ساخر ولا بهزأ حد . . . . إحنا بنتناقش ياجماعة . . . . ولو مضايق منى قوللى إمشى وأنا ألغى مشاركتى فى الموضوع . . . .
> *


*
ما دام عارف ان الله لا يموت فلماذا تسأل اذن بايه تقول انه لا يموت الا اذا كنت تعتقد بموت الله اليس كذلك ..

اول مرة اشوف واحد يقول انه مؤمن بالله وبسال عن ايه تقول بعدم موت الله :thnk0001:*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (1 يناير 2008)

*رد على: كما كان يونان في بطن الحوت ثلاث أيام وثلاث ليال*

+++ بالنسبة للآية عن موت الجسد وليس الروح ، فتوجد عدة آيات ، لا يحضرنى الآن إلاّ :- [ مماتاً فى الجسد ولكن محيى فى الروح ]
+++ وبالنسبة لماهية الآية التى يقصدها السيد المسيح ، فإنها ليست بالتطابق ولكن بالتشابه  ، مثلما يكون فى كل حالات التشبيه ، فإنه بالطبع ليس هو نفسه يونان ، ولا وجوده فى القبر هو نفس وجود يونان فى بطن الحوت ، الفروق - بالطبع - كثيرة ، ولكن وجه الشبه هو إعتقاد الناس بموت يونان ، ثم ظهوره للناس مرة أخرى ، الذى يشبه - ولا يتطابق بالطبع - مع إختفاء المسيح بالموت ، ثم ظهوره مرة أخرى . ++ أى أن المعجزة هى القيامة من بعد الموت . هذه هى معجزة المعجزات ، ومن يتغافل عنها ، يضيع منه الهدف ، ويتوه فى حوارى الفكر وأزقاته .
+++++ لذلك ، فإنى أعتبر هذا السؤال ، أنه من أهم الأسئلة ، وأشكر الأخ  / tellthetruth  على سؤاله السديد .


----------



## tellthetrue (2 يناير 2008)

*رد على: كما كان يونان في بطن الحوت ثلاث أيام وثلاث ليال*



riyad قال:


> *
> ما دام عارف ان الله لا يموت فلماذا تسأل اذن بايه تقول انه لا يموت الا اذا كنت تعتقد بموت الله اليس كذلك ..
> 
> اول مرة اشوف واحد يقول انه مؤمن بالله وبسال عن ايه تقول بعدم موت الله :thnk0001:*



إنتا هاتفضل طول عمرك بتتخانق ؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

* متهيألى ردك مالوش معنى فى الموضوع . . . إسكت من فضلك . . . وبعدين أن مؤمن بالله وملائكته وكتبه ورسله . . . . مع العلم أن المسيح عبد الله ونبيه ورسوله . . . والإنجيل هو كتاب الله أنزله على عيسى ( عليه السلام ) ولكنه تم تحريفه . . . ومش هانخرج عن الموضوع . . . . شكرا . 



** شكرا أ / مكرم زكى وشكرا لك twin ولكن أعذرونى هاطول عليكوا شويا : ـ

أنا عرفت منكم إن يونان مثل المسيح ( فى دينكم ) الإثنين كانا أحياء و . . . . .  ولكن أنا ماجيبتش سيرة المسيح نهائى . . . . أن ذكرت الآتى : ـ

39فَأَجابَ وَقَالَ لَهُمْ:«جِيلٌ شِرِّيرٌ وَفَاسِقٌ يَطْلُبُ آيَةً، وَلاَ تُعْطَى لَهُ آيَةٌ إِلاَّ آيَةَ يُونَانَ النَّبِيِّ. 40لأَنَّهُ كَمَا كَانَ يُونَانُ فِي بَطْنِ الْحُوتِ ثَلاَثَةَ أَيَّامٍ وَثَلاَثَ لَيَال، هكَذَا يَكُونُ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ فِي قَلْب الأَرْضِ ثَلاَثَةَ أَيَّامٍ وَثَلاَثَ لَيَال ( متى 12 : 39 – 40)

* أنظروا إلى الكلام باللون الأحمر . . . . فهل ( إبن الإنسان ) تعنى ( المسيح ) أو تشير إليه ؟ . . . . ياريت تجاوبونى علشان أنا نظرت فى تفاسير الكتاب المقدس ولم أجد أى شئ يجاوب سؤالى . . . . *


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (3 يناير 2008)

*رد على: كما كان يونان في بطن الحوت ثلاث أيام وثلاث ليال*

++ الأخ الفاضل /  tellthetruth
++++ فعلاً ، السيد المسيح يشير لذاته بكلمة إبن الإنسان -- كما توقعت حضرتك -- وذلك لا يقتصر على هذا الموضع فقط ، بل فى مرات كثيرة لا يمكن حصرها .
++ وذلك لأنه ناسوت كامل متحد به اللاهوت بمعجزة إلهية ، والآيات التى تثبت ذلك كثيرة ، ويمكنك الرجوع لكتيب :-   " الإنجيل يجيب عن الطعن فى لاهوت المسيح " ، وهو موجود فى هذا المنتدى المتكامل ، فى قسم الكتب اللاهوتية .
+++ أما بخصوص مروركم على كلمة تحريف الإنجيل ، فإنه فعلاً خارج الموضوع ، ويمكنك الرجوع لإجابات الأسئلة عن هذا الموضوع ، فى هذا المنتدى ذاته    ++ وإنما أقول لسيادتك -- بخصوصه-- كلمة واحدة ، وهى القاعدة المنطقية القانونية :- " على المدعى البيان " ، فمن يتهم إتهاماً -- أياً كان -- يكون ملزماً بإثباته هو ، فلا يجوز لأحد أن يتهم الآخر بدون دليل دامغ  ، ثم يطالبه بإثبات براءته منه ، هذا أمر لا يقبله العقل ، ولا القانون ، فما دمت تطالب بقول الحق -- بحسب اللقب الذى إخترته لذاتك -- فمن الواجب أن تلتزم به أنت أولاً ، وإلاّ أصبحت من الذين يكيلون بمكيالين ، وهذا ضد الحق .


----------



## Twin (3 يناير 2008)

*رد على: كما كان يونان في بطن الحوت ثلاث أيام وثلاث ليال*

*سلام ونعمة للكل
هاااي أخ tellthetrue*


tellthetrue قال:


> وبعدين أن مؤمن بالله وملائكته وكتبه ورسله . . . . مع العلم أن المسيح عبد الله ونبيه ورسوله . . . والإنجيل هو كتاب الله أنزله على عيسى ( عليه السلام ) ولكنه تم تحريفه . . . ومش هانخرج عن الموضوع . . . . شكرا .


*لا *
*فلتؤمن بما تؤمن به فهذا حقك*
*أما أنك تنعت الأخرين بما يؤمنوا به فهذا ليس من حقك*
*فأنت لم ولن تستطيع أن تثبت تحريف الإنجيل*
*وأنت ولا مئة يستطيعوا أن يجعلونا نترك النور الحقيقي والحق لنتجة الي أخر*
*فالسيد المسيح له كل المجد*
*الله الظاهر في الجسد*​


tellthetrue قال:


> ** شكرا أ / مكرم زكى وشكرا لك twin ولكن أعذرونى هاطول عليكوا شويا : ـ*
> 
> *أنا عرفت منكم إن يونان مثل المسيح ( فى دينكم ) الإثنين كانا أحياء و . . . . . ولكن أنا ماجيبتش سيرة المسيح نهائى . . . . أن ذكرت الآتى : ـ*
> 
> ...


*لا يا حبيبي أنت كدة ما قرتش الكتاب المقدس ولا بصيت في التفاسير*
*لأن الكل يعلم مسيحيون وغيرهم أن لفظ أبن الإنسان يقصد به السيد المسيح له كل المجد*
*فهو أبن الإنسان من جهة الناسوت والنسب*
*وأبن الله من جهة الجوهر الإلهي*
*وصار الله الظاهر في الجسد*​ 
*وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## انت الفادي (3 يناير 2008)

*رد على: كما كان يونان في بطن الحوت ثلاث أيام وثلاث ليال*



tellthetrue قال:


> إنتا هاتفضل طول عمرك بتتخانق ؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> * متهيألى ردك مالوش معنى فى الموضوع . . . إسكت من فضلك . . . وبعدين أن مؤمن بالله وملائكته وكتبه ورسله . . . . مع العلم أن المسيح عبد الله ونبيه ورسوله . . . والإنجيل هو كتاب الله أنزله على عيسى ( عليه السلام ) ولكنه تم تحريفه . . . ومش هانخرج عن الموضوع . . . . شكرا .
> 
> ...



اولا احب اشكر اساتذتي ماي روك و توين و مكرم زكي شنودة علي ردودهم الجميلة الشاملة و الوافية..

اما بالنسبة لك يا اخ تيل زا تروث لي تعليق علي بضعة اشياء في مشاركتك:
اولا:




> * أنا عرفت منكم إن يونان مثل المسيح ( فى دينكم ) الإثنين كانا أحياء و . . . . . ولكن أنا ماجيبتش سيرة المسيح نهائى . . . . أن ذكرت الآتى : ـ*



علي اي اسايس وضعت هذا التماثل بينهم في الحياة؟؟؟ هل في بطن الحوت و القبر ام في الحياة عموما قبل الاحداث؟؟؟؟

عزيزي... النص موضوع البحث يقول:

[Q-BIBLE]*فَأَجابَ وَقَالَ لَهُمْ:«جِيلٌ شِرِّيرٌ وَفَاسِقٌ يَطْلُبُ آيَةً، وَلاَ تُعْطَى لَهُ آيَةٌ إِلاَّ آيَةَ يُونَانَ النَّبِيِّ. 40لأَنَّهُ كَمَا كَانَ يُونَانُ فِي بَطْنِ الْحُوتِ ثَلاَثَةَ أَيَّامٍ وَثَلاَثَ لَيَال، هكَذَا يَكُونُ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ فِي قَلْب الأَرْضِ ثَلاَثَةَ أَيَّامٍ وَثَلاَثَ لَيَال ( متى 12 : 39 – 40)*[/Q-BIBLE]

فمن هذا النص نقسم ردنا علي كلامك الي جزئين... الجزء الاول ما قاله السيد المسيح.. و الجزء الثاني ما لم يقوله السيد المسيح:
الجزء الاول: (ما قاله السيد المسيح في النص)
كل اليهود يعرفون ان يونان كان في بطن الحوت مدة 3 ايام...و السيد المسيح قال لهم انه هو ايضا سيكون في بطن الارض ثلاثة ايام.. بما معناه ان السيد المسيح بهذا المثال اعطاهم عدد الايام التي سيبقي فيها في القبر.

الجزء الثاني: (ما لم يقوله السيد المسيح في النص)
لم يقول السيد المسيح للناس انه كما كان يونان حي ثلاثة ايام... بل قال كما كان يونان ثلاثة ايام في بطن الحوت.. اذن فهو في هذا المثال لم يتكلم عن الحالة الجسدية ليونان داخل الحوت او حالته هو الجسدية داخل القبر.. 

و كما نعرف جميعا (و هذا ما يتناساه الاخوة المسلمين عن قصد) ان في التشبيهات لا يجب ان يكون تطابق بل التشبيه يتم في احد او عدة صفات للمشبه به و ليس كلها..
كمثال: يقول لنا السيد المسيح : كونو حكماء كالحيات و ودعاء كالحمام..
فهو هنا اعطانا تشبيها حتي نعرف ماذا يقول... 
فلوا طبقنا نفس مبدأ الاخوة المسلمين في اية يونانا هنا ايضا علي هذا التشبيه اذن فالاخوة المسلمين يطلبون مننا ان نزحف كالحيات.. و ان نلدغ الغير.. او ان نطير كالحمام و نبيض و و و ..
و بذلك اصبح الموضوع ( مع اعتزاري ) تهريج في تهريج..
اذن اذا عدنا الي المنطق و العقل و اللغة العربية و القواعد (التي يتناساها المسلمين قصدا)
سنجد ان السيد المسيح قال كونو حكماء كالحيات.. اذن فهو اخذ صفة واحدة من الحيات و طلب منا ان نتشبه بها.. و هي الحكمة.. و هذا هو وجه التشبيه بين المشبه و المشبه به.
و كذلك ودعاء كالحمام اي فقط صفة الوداعة من الحمام و ما عدا ذلك فلا يدخل في التشبيه.

و كذلك في الاية موضوع البحث هنا.. نجد السيد المسيح قال

كما كان                 يونان في بطن الحوت      ثلاثة ايام
كذلك يكون        ابن الانسان في بطن الارض    ثلاثة ايام

فهو لم يقل كما كان ثلاثة ايام حيا.. او ثلاثة ايام ميتا.. او ثلاثة ايام سعيدا... او ثلاثة ايام حزينا.. اوا او او او..
بل ذكر لنا الفترة الزمنية فقط.. و بذلك تكون هذه هي وجه الشبه في التشبيه..

و للتلخيص:
في التشبيهات يجب ان يتوافر ثلاث:
1.وجه او صفة التشبيه
2. مشبه.
3. مشبه به.
و بتطبيق هذه القاعدة يصبح الوضع كالاتي:

1. (وجه او صفة التشبيه) كما كان يونان ثلاثة ايام.
2. (مشبه) يونان
3. (المشبه به) السيد المسيح.

اذن ما هو وجه او صفة التشبيه؟؟؟؟؟؟ القاء في بطن الحوت او الارض ثلاثة ايام.


----------



## My Rock (4 يناير 2008)

*رد على: كما كان يونان في بطن الحوت ثلاث أيام وثلاث ليال*



tellthetrue قال:


> * متهيألى ردك مالوش معنى فى الموضوع . . . إسكت من فضلك . . . وبعدين أن مؤمن بالله وملائكته وكتبه ورسله . . . . مع العلم أن المسيح عبد الله ونبيه ورسوله . . . والإنجيل هو كتاب الله أنزله على عيسى ( عليه السلام ) ولكنه تم تحريفه . . . ومش هانخرج عن الموضوع . . . . شكرا .


 
أنت هنا مجرد عضو, و ليس من حقك ان تسكت الأخرين
فتأدب عندما تتكلم للأخرين و خصوصا عندما يكون مشرف
هذه المرة سنسانحك, لكن ان عدت نفس وقاحتك ستعاقب

بالنسبة لكون الأنجيل محرف, نقول لك كذبت
فأومن بما تريد فهذا ليس شأننا, لكن لا تفرض خرافاتك علينا
لو انت تريد الحوار روح لف على كل المواضيع الي تقول ان الأمجيل محرف و ناقشنا بدل ان تتكلم بدون دليل
و كفاية خروج عن الموضوع




> ** شكرا أ / مكرم زكى وشكرا لك twin ولكن أعذرونى هاطول عليكوا شويا : ـ*
> 
> *أنا عرفت منكم إن يونان مثل المسيح ( فى دينكم ) الإثنين كانا أحياء و . . . . . ولكن أنا ماجيبتش سيرة المسيح نهائى . . . . أن ذكرت الآتى : ـ*
> 
> ...


 
فعلا انك لم تقرأ شيئا و لم تبحث بصدق
المسيح نفسه قال انه ابن الأنسان

[Q-BIBLE] 
Mat 9:1 فَدَخَلَ السَّفِينَةَ وَاجْتَازَ وَجَاءَ إِلَى مَدِينَتِهِ. 
Mat 9:2 وَإِذَا مَفْلُوجٌ يُقَدِّمُونَهُ إِلَيْهِ مَطْرُوحاً عَلَى فِرَاشٍ. فَلَمَّا رَأَى يَسُوعُ إِيمَانَهُمْ قَالَ لِلْمَفْلُوجِ: «ثِقْ يَا بُنَيَّ. مَغْفُورَةٌ لَكَ خَطَايَاكَ». 
Mat 9:3 وَإِذَا قَوْمٌ مِنَ الْكَتَبَةِ قَدْ قَالُوا فِي أَنْفُسِهِمْ: «هَذَا يُجَدِّفُ!» 
Mat 9:4 فَعَلِمَ يَسُوعُ أَفْكَارَهُمْ فَقَالَ: «لِمَاذَا تُفَكِّرُونَ بِالشَّرِّ فِي قُلُوبِكُمْ؟ 
Mat 9:5 أَيُّمَا أَيْسَرُ أَنْ يُقَالَ: مَغْفُورَةٌ لَكَ خَطَايَاكَ أَمْ أَنْ يُقَالَ: قُمْ وَامْشِ؟ ​
*Mat 9:6​* وَلَكِنْ لِكَيْ تَعْلَمُوا أَنَّ لاِبْنِ الإِنْسَانِ سُلْطَاناً عَلَى الأَرْضِ أَنْ يَغْفِرَ الْخَطَايَا» - حِينَئِذٍ قَالَ لِلْمَفْلُوجِ: «قُمِ احْمِلْ فِرَاشَكَ وَاذْهَبْ إِلَى بَيْتِكَ!» 
Mat 9:7 فَقَامَ وَمَضَى إِلَى بَيْتِهِ.
[/Q-BIBLE]
[Q-BIBLE] 

Mat 12:6 وَلَكِنْ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ هَهُنَا أَعْظَمَ مِنَ الْهَيْكَلِ! 
Mat 12:7 فَلَوْ عَلِمْتُمْ مَا هُوَ: إِنِّي أُرِيدُ رَحْمَةً لاَ ذَبِيحَةً لَمَا حَكَمْتُمْ عَلَى الأَبْرِيَاءِ! ​
*Mat 12:8* فَإِنَّ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ هُوَ رَبُّ السَّبْتِ أَيْضاً».
[/Q-BIBLE]​​
 

و الأخيرة الحاسمة
*[Q-BIBLE] 
Mat 16:13 وَلَمَّا جَاءَ يَسُوعُ إِلَى نَوَاحِي قَيْصَرِيَّةِ فِيلُبُّسَ سَأَلَ تَلاَمِيذَهُ: «مَنْ يَقُولُ النَّاسُ إِنِّي أَنَا ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ؟» 
Mat 16:14 فَقَالُوا: «قَوْمٌ يُوحَنَّا الْمَعْمَدَانُ وَآخَرُونَ إِيلِيَّا وَآخَرُونَ إِرْمِيَا أَوْ وَاحِدٌ مِنَ الأَنْبِيَاءِ». 
Mat 16:15 قَالَ لَهُمْ: «وَأَنْتُمْ مَنْ تَقُولُونَ إِنِّي أَنَا؟» 
Mat 16:16 فَأَجَابَ سِمْعَانُ بُطْرُسُ: «أَنْتَ هُوَ الْمَسِيحُ ابْنُ اللَّهِ الْحَيِّ». ​
Mat 16:17 فَقَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «طُوبَى لَكَ يَا سِمْعَانُ بْنَ يُونَا إِنَّ لَحْماً وَدَماً لَمْ يُعْلِنْ لَكَ لَكِنَّ أَبِي الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ.
[/Q-BIBLE]

اما قولك عدم ذكر التفاسير ان ابن الانسان هو لقب لناسوت المسيح, فهو قلة علم و تكلم عن جهل

فها هواحد التفاسير

بعد أن أعلن السيّد المسيح التزام التلاميذ بهدم الرياء وعدم الارتباك بالأمور الزمنيّة، قدّم لهم الجانب الإيجابي الذي يقوم عليه التعليم الإنجيلي أو بناء الملكوت، ألا وهو "الإيمان"، وذلك من خلال لقاء جديد مع تلاميذه، وكأنه اجتماع رعوي جديد. في هذا الاجتماع سأل تلاميذه قائلاً: "من يقول الناس إنّي أنا ابن الإنسان؟" [13]
بهذا السؤال أبرز السيّد جانبًا هامًا في إيماننا به بدعوته "ابن الإنسان" تأكيدًا لتأنُّسه. فإن كان الآب يُعلن لبطرس الرسول أنه ابن الله الحيّ مؤكدًا لاهوته، فإن الابن نفسه يؤكّد ناسوته. كأن إيماننا به إنّما يقوم على "تأنُّسه"... فبالتجسّد الإلهي تقدّم ابن الله كرأس للكنيسة ملكوت الله على الأرض، وباتّحادنا مع ابن الله المتأنّس ندخل - خلال مياه المعموديّة - إلى العضويّة في هذا الملكوت الروحي الجديد، ننعم بصورة خالقنا ونتمتّع بحياته فينا، فنحمله داخلنا كسرّ حياة أبديّة.​* 
http://www.arabchurch.com/newtestament_tafser/matew16.htm

اقرأ و راجع بصدق قبل ان تتكلم عن جهل يا صديقي

الرب ينور طريقك..


----------



## الحوت (4 يناير 2008)

*رد على: كما كان يونان في بطن الحوت ثلاث أيام وثلاث ليال*



tellthetrue قال:


> إنتا هاتفضل طول عمرك بتتخانق ؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> * متهيألى ردك مالوش معنى فى الموضوع . . . إسكت من فضلك . . . وبعدين أن مؤمن بالله وملائكته وكتبه ورسله . . . . مع العلم أن المسيح عبد الله ونبيه ورسوله . . . والإنجيل هو كتاب الله أنزله على عيسى ( عليه السلام ) ولكنه تم تحريفه . . . ومش هانخرج عن الموضوع . . . . شكرا .
> 
> ...


*
يا زميل tellthetrue هل ازعجك الرد لهذا القدر ؟

انت تسأل عن ايه تقول بعدم موت الله وانا سألتك هل انت مؤمن بان الله يموت ؟

فالمسيح هو الله وان اردت الادله على ان المسيح هو الله وانه قال انه هو الله فأطلب ويستجاب لك وان اردت ايات تدل على كينونة الله وازليتة فاطلب وسوف البي لك طلبك فماذ الذي يزعجك ؟

ام ان مداخلتي كانت صفعه لك لم تعد تعرف بما تجيب عليها ؟

اما موضوع ان المسيح نبي ورسوله الله فهذا من خرافات قرانك والتي نعلم مصدرها فالمسيح هو الله وهو قال عنه نفسه انه الله .

اما موضوع تحريف الانجيل فلا يوجد لدينا انجيل لكي يحرف من اصله وقول قرانك بنزول انجيل على عيسى هو تخاريف قرانية لا اصل لها وانتم اعجز من اثباتها لخرافتها .

فسيبك من موضوع تحريف الانجيل هذا بالالحرى عليكم اثبات انه يوجد انجيل قبل التفوه بتحريفه يا اصحاب العقول المغيبه .

اما موضوع ابن انسان فهو اطلق عليه هذا اللقب لانه اله متجسد بهيئة بشرية ولقب بابن الله لانه الاقوم الثاني من الثالوث القدوس اي هو الله نفسه حيث بنوتة لله تختلف عن بنوتنا نحن لله ..

باستطاعتي ان اتيك بالايات ولكن لن تفهم منها اي شي ..

فهل ستفهم او اتيك بالايات يا ترى ؟

لا اعتقد ذلك لهذا انا اعطيك الزبده :spor2:*


----------



## tellthetrue (6 يناير 2008)

*رد على: كما كان يونان في بطن الحوت ثلاث أيام وثلاث ليال*

*شكرا شكرا . . . . 

* هيا ده المعاملة إللى المسيح أمركم بيها ؟!!!! . . . . لا بجد أنا منسحب من هذا القسم . . . . أنا علمى قليل عن الديانة المسيحية والكتاب المقدس . . . يعنى هوا ده جزائى إنى بناقشكم علشان عايز أعرف أكتر وأعلم أكتر . . . . هوا إللى يحب يعرف عنكم حاجه تعاملوه المعامله ده . . . . . أنا منسحب من أى نقاش فى هذا القسم بسبب إسلوبكم التهجمى فى الرد . . . . . شكرا .

* آسف جدا أ / مكرم زكى أنا كان نفسى أكمل حوارى معاك لكن فرصة تانية إن شاء الله . . . . 

* بدون ماحد يعلق على ردى لو سمحتم . . . . شكرا .*


----------



## My Rock (6 يناير 2008)

*رد على: كما كان يونان في بطن الحوت ثلاث أيام وثلاث ليال*




tellthetrue قال:


> *شكرا شكرا . . . . *





tellthetrue قال:


> ** هيا ده المعاملة إللى المسيح أمركم بيها ؟!!!! . . . . *




لماذا البكاء و العويل؟
هل يوجد اي تعدي عليك في اي من الردودالسابقة؟
ام هو خوف و جهل و عدم قدرة على المتابعة؟

اعترضت على كول المسيح له لقب ابن الأنسان و وضعنا لك النصوص و التفاسير التي تؤكد ذلك

افهل لأننا وضحنا عدم معرفتك بالكتاب المقدس و بكونك انسان لم تقرأ الكتاب المقدس ابدا بل تعتمد على فتات الأنترنت و وضحنا وجهة نظرك الخاطئة و صححناها, تعتبرنا لا نحبك و نعاملك معاملة سيئة؟

اما شئ غريب فعلا!
*



لا بجد أنا منسحب من هذا القسم . . . . أنا علمى قليل عن الديانة المسيحية والكتاب المقدس . . . يعنى هوا ده جزائى إنى بناقشكم علشان عايز أعرف أكتر وأعلم أكتر . . . . هوا إللى يحب يعرف عنكم حاجه تعاملوه المعامله ده . . . . . أنا منسحب من أى نقاش فى هذا القسم بسبب إسلوبكم التهجمى فى الرد . . . . . شكرا .

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
انسحب فلن يغصبك احد على شئ, لكن تذكر مستقبلا عندما تحاور في شئ, حاور بما لديك علم و معرفة فيه و لا تحاور لغرض المجادلة و التشكيك فقط!

و هكذا تدور الدائرة... *


----------



## tellthetrue (8 يناير 2008)

*رد على: كما كان يونان في بطن الحوت ثلاث أيام وثلاث ليال*



My Rock قال:


> [/FONT][/FONT]
> 
> لماذا البكاء و العويل؟
> هل يوجد اي تعدي عليك في اي من الردودالسابقة؟
> ...



** ياعم روك إنتا أنا إشتكيت ولا عيط . . . . . إنتا مش شايف المعاملة الطين إللى أصدقاءك فى القسم بيعاملونى بيها . . . . أومال فين بقى ؟أحبوا أعدائكم وأطعم عدوك والكلام ده كله . . . . هوا كلام وخلاص . . . . أنا ياعم الحاج قولت قبل ماتكلم إنى داخل أناقشكم . . . . وإنتةا شكلكوا كده رافضين . . . . وعلى فكرة أنا إنسان قارئ للكتاب المقدس  وأنا مش جاهل لو سمحت . . . . ومش خايف طبعا لأنى مش داخل حرب . . .

* الواضح إن القسم إسمه ( الرد على الشبهات حول المسيحية ) هوا فعلا فى رد مقنع منكم لكنى أستغرب بالطريققة التهجمية بتاعتكم . . . . مافيش طريقة محترمة شوية  بدل ماتقوللى لماذا العويل والبكاء ؟ . . . . متهيألى ده خوف منكم . . . . 

* وبعدين ماحدش جابلى أدلة من الكتاب المقدس إنه إبن الإنسان . . . . أنا أعرف إنكم تقولون عليه ( إبن الإله ) ولكن إبن الإنسان ده أنا ماكنتش أعرف إن المقصود منها المسيح . . . والمفروض إنتوا فاتحين القسم علشان أنا لو مش عارف حاجه تعرفوها ليا أو توضحوها ليا . . . مش تقولولى إنتا ده جهل وإنتا إنسان لا تقرأ الكتاب المقدس وكلام فارغ كله . . . .  أما شئ عجيب فعلا !

** وإبقى خلى الدايرة تدور كويس ياروحى . . . . بالقشطه .*


----------



## انت الفادي (8 يناير 2008)

*رد على: كما كان يونان في بطن الحوت ثلاث أيام وثلاث ليال*

عزيزي تل زا تروث..

لا تغضب اذا سخر منك احد في سؤالك هذا لان اي مسلم (غيرك بالطبع) و له المام و لو بقليل عن المسيحية سيعرف ان ابن الانسان هنا مقصود بها السيد المسيح.. فهو عندما يتكلم عن ناسوته يقول ابن الانسان..
و الادلة من الكتاب المقدس:
مت 12: 8فان ابن الانسان هو رب السبت ايضا
مت 12: 40لانه كما كان يونان في بطن الحوت ثلاثة ايام وثلاث ليال هكذا يكون ابن الانسان في قلب الارض ثلاثة ايام وثلاث ليال مت 13: 37فاجاب وقال لهم.الزارع الزرع الجيد هو ابن الانسان. مت 13: 41يرسل ابن الانسان ملائكته فيجمعون من ملكوته جميع المعاثر وفاعلي الاثم. مت 16: 13ولما جاء يسوع الى نواحي قيصرية فيلبس سأل تلاميذه قائلا من يقول الناس اني انا ابن الانسان. مت 16: 27فان ابن الانسان سوف يأتي في مجد ابيه مع ملائكته وحينئذ يجازي كل واحد حسب عمله. مت 16: 28الحق اقول لكم ان من القيام ههنا قوما لا يذوقون الموت حتى يروا ابن الانسان آتيا في ملكوته مت 17: 9وفيما هم نازلون من الجبل اوصاهم يسوع قائلا لا تعلموا احدا بما رأيتم حتى يقوم ابن الانسان من الاموات. مت 17: 12ولكني اقول لكم ان ايليا قد جاء ولم يعرفوه بل عملوا به كل ما ارادوا.كذلك ابن الانسان ايضا سوف يتألم منهم. مت 17: 22وفيما هم يترددون في الجليل قال لهم يسوع.ابن الانسان سوف يسلم الى ايدي الناس مت 18: 11لان ابن الانسان قد جاء لكي يخلّص ما قد هلك. مت 19: 28فقال لهم يسوع الحق اقول لكم انكم انتم الذين تبعتموني في التجديد متى جلس ابن الانسان على كرسي مجده تجلسون انتم ايضا على اثني عشر كرسيا تدينون اسباط اسرائيل الاثني عشر. مت 20: 18ها نحن صاعدون الى اورشليم وابن الانسان يسلم الى رؤساء الكهنة والكتبة فيحكمون عليه بالموت. مت 20: 28كما ان ابن الانسان لم يأت ليخدم بل ليخدم وليبذل نفسه فدية عن كثيرين مت 24: 27لانه كما ان البرق يخرج من المشارق ويظهر الى المغارب هكذا يكون ايضا مجيء ابن الانسان. مت 24: 30وحينئذ تظهر علامة ابن الانسان في السماء.وحينئذ تنوح جميع قبائل الارض ويبصرون ابن الانسان آتيا على سحاب السماء بقوة ومجد كثير. مت 24: 37وكما كانت ايام نوح كذلك يكون ايضا مجيء ابن الانسان.
و بتحليل النصوص نجد ان الوحيد الذي تنطبق عليه كلمة ابن الانسان هو السيد المسيح.. هو الذي بقي في القبر ثلاثة ايام و قام.. هو الذي سيأتي في مجده ليدين العالم..هو الذي سيأتي علي سحاب و هو الذي قبض عليه رؤساء الكهنة و الكتبة و اسلموه للموت..و ايضا هو المخلص الذي جاء ليخلص العالم..

فأقرأ النصوص جيدا و قارنها بما اختصرته انا لك هنا.. مع العلم انه هناك العديد والعديد من الادلة الاخري.

و اخيرا.. الموضوع هو مناقشة اية كما كان يونان في بطن الحوت ثلاثة ايام.. فهل اقتنعت بصحة الاية ام لاذال يوجد ما يلتبس عليك في هذا الموضوع؟؟


----------



## متبع الحق (20 يوليو 2008)

الكلام ده غلط


----------



## اغريغوريوس (20 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: كما كان يونان في بطن الحوت ثلاث أيام وثلاث ليال*



> الكلام ده غلط



*هو اي كلام فضفاض وخلاص يا اخ انت اية الغلط فية واله الغلط فيك انت وقلت فهمك*


----------



## اغريغوريوس (20 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: كما كان يونان في بطن الحوت ثلاث أيام وثلاث ليال*

الرد علي شبهة اية يونان وعلي ديدات


----------



## My Rock (20 يوليو 2008)

متبع الحق قال:


> الكلام ده غلط


 

احسنت.. افحمتنا بكلامك و دلائلك و حججك الدامغة..


----------



## اغريغوريوس (20 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: كما كان يونان في بطن الحوت ثلاث أيام وثلاث ليال*

*
 ثلاثة أيام وثلاث ليال 

من المتفق عليه عالمياً بين المسيحيين – مع بعض الاستثناءات القليلة – أن المسيح صُلب يوم الجمعة، وقام من الأموات يوم الأحد التالي له مباشرة. 
وعلى هذا يدّعي ديدات أن المسيح ظل في القبر يوماً واحداً هو يوم السبت، فتكون المدة التي قضاها في القبر ليلتين فقط ( ليلتي الجمعة والسبت ). وبهذا يحاول ديدات أن يدحض آية يونان بالنسبة لعامل الزمن الذي ذكره المسيح. ويقول : " نكتشف أيضاً أنه قد أُخفق في إنجاز عامل الزمن. إن أكبر المتخصصين في الرياضيات في العالم المسيحي سيُخفقون في الحصول على النتيجة المطلوبة، أي ثلاثة أيام وثلاث ليال " ( ص 10 ). 

وديدات هنا مع الأسف يتغاضى عن الفرق الكبير بين الحديث باللغة العبرية في القرن الأول والطريقة الإنجليزية للحديث في القرن العشرين. ولقد اكتشفنا أنه يميل دائماً إلى تكرار هذا الخطأ عندما يتعرض لتحليل المواضيع الكتابية. وقد فشل ديدات في التعرُّف على ما كان يحدث منذ حوالي ألفي عام، فإن اليهود كانوا وقتئذ ( عند الحديث عن فترات زمنية متتابعة ) يحسبون أي جزء من اليوم كأنه يوم كامل. وبما أن المسيح دُفن يوم الجمة، فإنه بقى في القبر طيلة يوم السبت، وقام في وقت ما قبل شروق يوم الأحد. ( طبقاً للتقويم اليهودي كان يوم الأحد قد بدأ رسمياً عند غروب يوم السبت ). فلا شك إذاً أنه ظل داخل القبر ثلاثة أيام. إن جهل ديدات بطريقة اليهود في احتساب فترات النهار والليل، وطريقة الحديث المعاصرة للمسيح، تجعله يقع في خطأ خطير في تفسير قول المسيح. ويستمر في الوقوع في الخطأ عينه بالنسبة لنبوة المسيح أيضاً فيما يختص ببقائه في القبر ثلاث ليال. 

ولا يستعمل متكلمو اللغة الإنجليزية في القرن العشرين تعبير " ثلاثة أيام وثلاث ليال " وبناءً على ذلك يجب أن نبحث عن معنى هذا التعبير كما كان يستعمل في اللغة العبري في القرن الأول الميلادي. 

إن الذين يتكلمون اللغة الإنجليزية في القرن العشرين لا يتكلمون بتاتاً بطريقة " النهار والليل ". فإذا أراد شخص أن يتغيب أسبوعين مثلاً فإنه يقول " أسبوعين أو أربعة عشر يوماً ". ولم أسمع أي شخص يتكلم الإنجليزية يقول إنه سيتغيب " أربعة عشر يوماً وأربع عشر ليلة ". ولكن هذا كان أسلوب الحديث باللغة العبرية وقتها. وبناءً على ذلك يجب أن نكون على حذر من البداية. فإذا كنا لا نستعمل هذا الأسلوب من التعبير، فلا يمكن أن نستنتج أن المعنى في الزمن الغابر يكون هو نفس المعنى الذي نقصده اليوم. يجب إذاً أن نبحث عن معنى نبوّة المسيح في ظل العصر الذي قيلت النبوّة فيه. ويجب أن نشير أيضاً إلى أن أسلوب التعبير كما كان مستعملاً في اللغة العبرية زمن المسيح. فقد كان عدد الأيام عندهم يساوي عدد الليالي. فمثلاً يقول: " وَكَانَ مُوسَى فِي الْجَبَلِ أَرْبَعِينَ نَهَاراً وَأَرْبَعِينَ لَيْلَةً " ( خروج 18:24 ). ويقول: " فَكَانَ يُونَانُ فِي جَوْفِ الْحُوتِ ثَلاَثَةَ أَيَّامٍ وَثَلاَثَ لَيَالٍ." ( يونان 17:1 ) ويقول: " وَقَعَدُوا مَعَهُ عَلَى الأَرْضِ سَبْعَةَ أَيَّامٍ وَسَبْعَ لَيَالٍ " ( أيوب 13:2 ). 

يتضح من ذلك أنه لم يوجد أي يهودي يقول: " سبعة أيام و ستة ليال " أو " ثلاثة أيام وليلتين " حتى إذا كانت الفترة الزمنية هي كذلك. إن اللغة العبرية تشير دائما إلى عدد متساوٍ من الأيام والليالي. وإذا أراد أحد اليهود في العصر السالف أن يذكر فترة زمنية قدرها " ثلاثة أيام وليلتين " فقط كان لابد أن يقول: " ثلاثة أيام وثلاث ليال ". ولدينا مثال جميل عن ذلك في سفر أستير عندما قالت أستير " صُومُوا مِنْ جِهَتِي وَلاَ تَأْكُلُوا وَلاَ تَشْرَبُوا ثَلاَثَةَ أَيَّامٍ لَيْلاً وَنَهَاراً " ( أستير 16:4 ). وفي اليوم الثالث ( بعد انتهاء الصوم وانقضاء ليلتين ) وقفت أستير في دار بيت الملك. 

وبناءً على ذلك نرى بوضوح أن " ثلاثة أيام وثلاث ليال " بلغة الحديث العبرية لم تكن تعني فترة زمنية كاملة ( ثلاثة أيام كاملة وثلاث ليال كاملة ) بل كانت تعني أي جزء من اليومين الأول والثالث. الشيء الهام الذي يجب تسجيله هو أن عدد الأيام كان دائماً مساوياً لعدد الليالي كلما جاء الحديث عن هذا الموضوع، ولو كان عدد الليالي الفعلي يقل بليلة واحدة عن عدد الأيام. وبما أننا لا نستعمل طريقة الحديث التي كانت مستعملة طريقة الحديث التي كانت مستعملة في سالف الأزمنة، فيجب ألاّ نحكم سريعاً على معناها. ويوجد دليل قاطع في الكتاب المقدس، وذلك عندما قال يسوع لليهود إنه سوف يظل في الأرض ثلاثة أيام وثلاث ليال، فقد عرفوا أنه من المتوقع أن تتم النبوّة بعد ليلتين فقط. ففي اليوم اللاحق لصلب المسيح ( أي بعد ليلة واحدة فقط ). ذهبوا إلى بيلاطس وقالوا: " يَا سَيِّدُ قَدْ تَذَكَّرْنَا أَنَّ ذَلِكَ الْمُضِلَّ قَالَ وَهُوَ حَيٌّ: إِنِّي بَعْدَ ثَلاَثَةِ أَيَّامٍ أَقُومُ. فَمُرْ بِضَبْطِ الْقَبْرِ إِلَى الْيَوْمِ الثَّالِثِ " ( متى 27: 64،63 ). 

من الجائز أن نفهم أن كلمات " بعد ثلاث أيام " تعني أي وقت في اليوم الرابع، ولكن طبقاً للغة اليهودية في ذلك العصر كانوا يعنون اليوم " الثالث " ولم يكن محور اهتمامهم محصوراً على حراسة القبر طيلة ثلاث ليالٍ كاملة. لكن كان يعني ذلك حتى اليوم الثالث ( أي بعد ليلتين اثنتين فقط ). 

وبناءً على ذلك فإن عبارة " بعد ثلاث أيام وثلاث ليال " لم تكن تعني مدة اثنتين وسبعين ساعة ( كما نفهمهما اليوم ) بل تعني أي مدة زمنية تغطي فترة ثلاث أيام. ففي تلك الأيام إذا قال شخص ما لشخص آخر ( مثلاً في يوم الجمعة مساءً ) إنه سيعود بعد ثلاث أيام، فلا شك أن الشخص لن يتوقع عودة الآخر قبل الثلاثاء التالي. ونظراً أن زعماء اليهود كانوا قلقين، وراغبين في تفادي أي تحقيق لنبوة المسيح ( سواء حقيقية أو مدبرة ) فإن كل اهتمامهم كان منصباً على حراسة القبر حتى " اليوم الثالث " ( أي يوم الأحد ) لأنهم أدركوا أن معني" بعد ثلاث أيام " أو " ثلاث أيام وثلاث ليال " ليس المفهوم الحرفي. 

والسؤال الهام هو ليس كيف نقرأ تلك اللغة القديمة غير الموجودة في حياتنا الحالية، لكن كيف كان اليهود يقرأونها طبقاً لأسلوب عصرهم؟ ومن الأهمية بمكانٍ أن نسجل أنه عندما صرح التلاميذ بشجاعة أن المسيح قام من الأموات في اليوم الثالث ( أي يوم الأحد ) بعد انقضاء ليلتين فقط ( أعمال 40:10 ) لم يحاول أي شخص أن يعترض على هذه الشهادة، كما يفعل ديدات وهو يدعي أن ثلاث ليال كان يجب أن تنقضي قبل أن تتحقق نبوة المسيح! لكن يهود ذلك العصر كانوا يعرفون لغتهم جيداً. ولما كان ديدات يجهل أسلوبهم في الحديث، فإنه يهاجم افتراضياً النبوة التي ذكرها المسيح لأنه لم يبق في القبر فعلياً ثلاثة أيام وثلاث ليال، أي اثنتين وسبعين ساعة. ( هذا يعني أيضاً أن إقامة يونان في جوف الحوت كانت تغطي فقط جزءاً من فترة الثلاث أيام، ولم تكن بالضرورة ثلاثة أيام وثلاث ليال حرفياً). 

بعد تفنيد جدل ديدات الضعيف ضد آية المسيح التي ذكرها لليهود، ننتقل الآن لموضوع آخر لنعرف بالضبط ماذا كانت تعني آية يونان فعلاً. *


----------



## My Rock (20 يوليو 2008)

بس انت وهو
الموضوع ناقشناه و نهيناه
اي احد جديد على الموضوع يجب عليه ان يقرأ الموضوع كاملاً بأدلته و براهينه قبل ان يُعلق مجددا


----------



## شمس المحبه (20 يوليو 2008)

اريد ان اسأل سؤال كيف تقولون ان المسيح عليه السلام  الاه  ومن ثم يموت ويدخل القبر 

مثلنا جميعا انا لا اتكلم عن توقيت القيام من القبر اتكلم عن الاساس هل من الممكن ان هناك الاه يموت.

انا لااعتقد ..ذالك لانه ليس من المنطق عدم المقارنه . بين الخالق والمخلوق .؟

السلام على المسيح .
وعلى من اتبع الهدى


----------



## اغريغوريوس (20 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: كما كان يونان في بطن الحوت ثلاث أيام وثلاث ليال*



> اريد ان اسأل سؤال كيف تقولون ان المسيح عليه السلام الاه ومن ثم يموت ويدخل القبر
> 
> مثلنا جميعا انا لا اتكلم عن توقيت القيام من القبر اتكلم عن الاساس هل من الممكن ان هناك الاه يموت.
> 
> انا لااعتقد ..ذالك لانه ليس من المنطق عدم المقارنه . بين الخالق والمخلوق .؟



*بعد كدة اختي الحبيبة افتحي موضوع جديد وحطي سؤالك


 هل صلب المسيح و إذا كان إله فكيف يصلب ووو.... 

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=7256

هل صلب المسيح حقيقة أم شُبّه لهم؟ 




			السلام على المسيح .
وعلى من اتبع الهدى
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


لية تقصري السلام علي المسلمين بقولك اهل الهدي طب يبقي متقلهوش تاني يا اخت


وخلينا في الموضوع*


----------



## My Rock (20 يوليو 2008)

شمس المحبه 
اتبعي الروابط التي وضعهالك الاخ اغريغوريوس

مستقبلاً تأكدي من عنوان الموضوع الذي نتناقش فيه, فالموضوع هذا يتكلم عن نبوة يونان و تحقيق مثيلها في المسيح


----------



## صوت الرب (22 سبتمبر 2008)

> المثال الثاني : غلاما كان مريض منذ ثلاثة ايام ، ولما قابله داود قيل انه لم يأكل خبزا ولا شرب ماء لمدة ثلاثة ايام وثلاث ليال ، بالرغم من انه تناول طعامه في اليوم الثالث ، وبدون الليلة الثالثة ؟؟


هذا المثال لوحده يكفي للقضاء على هذه
الشبهة المزعومة ...
بصراحة ردك رائع و أقوى من كثير من الردود التي قرأتها
الرب يباركك و ينور حياتك


----------



## drcee (6 أكتوبر 2008)

ياجماعة لية النقاش دة انتم لكم دينكم وانا لى دينى ولكن فى نقطة عايز اعرفها انا لما بدات اقراء الكتاب المقدس ما فهمت منة شىء لان الكلمات غير منتظمة فهل النسخة الموجودة معى مكتوبة عن طريق احد المسيحين ولا عن طريق احد اليهود


----------



## سندريلا فايز (6 أكتوبر 2008)

> ياجماعة لية النقاش دة انتم لكم دينكم وانا لى دينى


دورنا كرجال دين ان ننشر الخير على الارض وتوجيه التدين الى تحقيق الصالح العام 
ونشر السلام والخير بين الناس.​ 
وبهذا التناقش والحوار تلتقي العقول والافكار ويمكن تصحيح اية صورة مغلوطة او خاطئة.​ 
والله يخاطب موسى النبي في سفر التثنية " فيقول الله "قد جعلت امامك الحياة، والموت امامك، البركة والنعمة. فاختر الحياة لكي تحيا". ​ 


> ولكن فى نقطة عايز اعرفها انا لما بدات اقراء الكتاب المقدس ما فهمت منة شىء لان الكلمات غير منتظمة فهل النسخة الموجودة معى مكتوبة عن طريق احد المسيحين ولا عن طريق احد اليهود​


خطوة رائعة منك عزيزى drcee 
ولكن لماذا لم تفهم منه شيئا وماذا تقصد بغير منتظمة ؟؟!!​ 

ينقسم الكتاب المقدس إلى الأقسام الآتية:
1- الشريعة: من التكوين إلى التثنية .

2- التاريخ: وهذا القسم يبدأ بسفريشوع وينتهى بسفر استير 
3- الشعر: وهذا القسم يحتوى على الكتب الشعرية الخمسة وهى ايوب والمزامير (الزابور )والامثال والجامعة ونشيد الانشاد 
4- النبوة: وهى تنقسم إلى قسمين الأنبياء الكبار من اشعياء الى دانيال والأنبياء الصغار من هوشع إلى ملاخى 
5- البشائر: وهى أربعة من متى إلى يوحنا 
6- الرسائل: ويعتبر سفر الاعمال مقدمة لها وتنتهى برسالة يهوذا 
7- الإعلان الأخير: وهو مبين بسفر الرؤيا آخر أسفار هذا الكتاب.​​
​


> فهل النسخة الموجودة معى مكتوبة عن طريق احد المسيحين ولا عن طريق احد اليهود


وما معنى النسخة التى معك والنسخة التى معى الكتاب المقدس واحد فى العالم اجمع لافرق بين النسخة التى معك والنسخة التى مع غيرك ​ 
حتى لا يعسر عليك الامر عليك قراءته اون لاين وهو متوفر ايضا هنا فى المنتدى 
وعليك قراءة بعض التفاسير الخاصة به ان امكن .​


----------



## drcee (6 أكتوبر 2008)

قد جعلت امامك الحياة، والموت امامك، البركة والنعمة. فاختر الحياة لكي تحيا"
 مثلا هذة الجملة لم افهما وما المقصود بها  تاتى البركة والنعمة بعد الموت وكذالك هو يخيرة بين الحياة والموت ويختار لة الحياة اذا هو لا يختار بل امر ان يحيا لماذا اذا الاختيار


----------



## سندريلا فايز (6 أكتوبر 2008)

> قد جعلت امامك الحياة، والموت امامك، البركة والنعمة. فاختر الحياة لكي تحيا"
> مثلا هذة الجملة لم افهما وما المقصود بها تاتى البركة والنعمة بعد الموت وكذالك هو يخيرة بين الحياة والموت ويختار لة الحياة اذا هو لا يختار بل امر ان يحيا لماذا اذا الاختيار


 
*لقد ترك الله الناس احرارا، حتى في الاوقات التي انحرف فيها البعض الى انكار الله او الى رفضه. *
ولكن مع الحرية الدينية، توجد المسؤولية، ويوجد الثواب والعقاب. 
ومع الحرية اوجد الله الوحي، واوجد الوصايا، واوجد النعمة التي تسند الانسان في جهاده الروحي. 
والحرية الدينية هي حرية في العقيدة، وحرية ايضا في السلوكيات. 

*ولكن ينبغي في السلواكيات ان تكون الحرية منضبطة. فلا يستطيع انسان ان يدعى الحرية، وهو يعتدي على حريات الآخرين، او على حقوقهم.* فالحرية مرتبطة بالانضباط. مرتبطة بوصايا الله. مرتبطة بالنظام العام. مرتبطة بالقانون ايضا. ونحن نريد هذه الحرية الدينية المنضبطة
وعملنا كرجال دين هو ان نشرح الخير للناس لمنعهم عن الشر، دون ان نرغم احدا. 

*فالحرية الدينية هي علاقة بين الانسان والله. علاقة يحكمها الضمير، وعلاقة تتعلق بالقلب من الداخل.* فالكتاب المقدس يقول "يا ابني" أعطني قلبك ولتلاحظ عيناك طرقي". فالله يريد لقلب الانسان ان يكون قلبا طاهرا. وكل خير يأتي عن طريق الارغام لا اجر له على الاطلاق.​


----------



## drcee (6 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا يا سندريلا باشا انا الان بطلع على الموقعين ايلى انتى ارسالتيهم لى


----------



## hemamansour (13 أكتوبر 2008)

انا اسف بس ممكن تلخص لو سمحت:smi411:


----------



## lo9man (19 أكتوبر 2008)

الزميل نيو مان 
هل من الممكن أن تلخص نتيجة هذا الكلام حتى نبدأ في النقاش حوله 
الإدارة 
هل من الممكن حذف المشاركات التي أكلت خمس صفحات بلا فائدة أو نقل المشاركة الأصلية في موضوع مستقل


----------



## NEW_MAN (19 أكتوبر 2008)

lo9man قال:


> الزميل نيو مان
> هل من الممكن أن تلخص نتيجة هذا الكلام حتى نبدأ في النقاش حوله




عزيزي الفاضل 

لو كنت استطيع تلخيص الموضوع اكثر مما وضعته لفعلت .
الموضوع كما تراه هو التلخيص والاختصار للرد على الشبهات المثارة حوله .


شكرا لتفهمك .


----------



## lo9man (19 أكتوبر 2008)

الزميل نيو مان أنت قلت 


new_man قال:


> *( صلب المسيح ومات يوم 14 من الشهر الساعة التاسعة بالتوقيت اليهودي، ( إي الساعة الثالثة ظهرا بتوقيتنا في لحظة تقديم الذبيحة الأخيرة للفصح في الهيكل ) ( مرقس 15: 34 - 37) و ( متى 27: 46 - 50) و (لوقا 23: 44 - 46)
> ودفن قبل غروب شمس هذا اليوم وهو الجمعة اليهودي، هذا هو اليوم الأول ( والذي يصادف من غروب الخميس إلى غروب الجمعة).
> اليوم الثاني (والذي يصادف من غروب الجمعة إلى غروب السبت)،وهو السبت اليهودي 15 من الشهر جسد السيد المسيح في القبر.
> اليوم الثالث (والذي يصادف من غروب السبت إلى غروب الأحد) وهو الأحد اليهودي 16 من الشهر جسد السيد المسيح في القبر، والقيامة في فجر يوم الأحد إي في نفس اليوم الثالث كما تنبأ أيضا).
> *


للأسف حسابك خطأ ويناقض كلامك السابق في أن الجزء من اليوم يعتبر يوما 
وإليك الدليل :
صلب يسوع ومات يوم 14 الموافق الخميس ودفن قبل غروب الشمس
 وحيث أن جزء اليوم يعتبر يوما فنسجل هنا يوم 
ومن غروب الخميس إلى غروب الجمعة يوم 
ومن غروب الجمعة إلى غروب السبت يوم 
ومن غروب السبت إلى إلى غروب الأحد يوم وحيث أن يسوع قام فجر الأحد فيحسب يوما
لأن الجزء من اليوم يعتبر يوما
فلدينا هنا إذن على حسابك الجديد أربعة أيام وليس ثلاثة أيام 
ويكون هناك مشكلة أخرى أنه يكون قائم في اليوم الرابع وليس الثالث
تحياتي العميقة لك


----------



## NEW_MAN (19 أكتوبر 2008)

lo9man قال:


> ا
> فلدينا هنا إذن على حسابك الجديد أربعة أيام وليس ثلاثة أيام
> ويكون هناك مشكلة أخرى أنه يكون قائم في اليوم الرابع وليس الثالث
> تحياتي العميقة لك




عزيزي الفاضل 

انت وقعت في الخطأ الذي حذرت منه في بداية المقال 
فانت قمت بالخلط بين حسابات الايام بتقويمنا وحسابات الايام بتقويم اليهود 


مرة اخرى وحد طريقة الحساب بحسب التقويم اليهودي ، 

اليوم اليهودي يبدأ بغروب الشمس 
فيكون اليوم الاول اليهودي (الجمعة ) يقع فيه يومين بحسابنا ( الخميس والجمعة ) 

انت اخذت اليومين من ايامنا الذان يكونان يوما يهوديا واحدا وحسبته مرتين .

اتمنى ان تكون النقطة واضحة 

شكرا لك .


----------



## lo9man (19 أكتوبر 2008)

الزميل العزيز 
لا أدري أين وقع الخلط مني 
فيوم الخميس بدأ في اليلة السابقة للصلب تلك اللية التي تناول فيه المسيح العشاء
 والتي ذهب فيها إلى البستان والقي القبض عليه وحوكم أمام اليهود فيها 
وفي صباح يوم الخميس تمت المحاكمة امام بيلاطس ثم الصلب 
وقبل الغروب تم الدفن فأدرك جزءا من يوم الخميس قطعا داخل القبر
 وبما أن جزء اليوم يعتبر يوم فهكذا إذن
 ثم غربت الشمس لتعلن بدء يوم الجمعة إلى الغروب التالى ثم يوم السبت إلى الغروب التالى ودخل يوم الأحد الذي قام يسوع فيه عند الفجر فيكون الحساب كما قلت أنا 
جزء من يوم الخميس فيحسب يوم حسب عادات اليهود في حساب الأيام
ويوم الجمعة ويوم السبت وجزء من يوم الأحد وقام فجر الأجد 
فنجد أمامنا أربعة أيام : خميس جمعة سبت أحد
أعتقد ان كلامي سليم جدا إلا إذا كان هناك لبس عندي فأرجو التوضيح بتفصيل وتفنيد الأيام
تحياتي لك


----------



## NEW_MAN (19 أكتوبر 2008)

lo9man قال:


> الزميل العزيز
> لا أدري أين وقع الخلط مني
> فيوم الخميس بدأ في اليلة السابقة للصلب تلك اللية التي تناول فيه المسيح العشاء
> والتي ذهب فيها إلى البستان والقي القبض عليه وحوكم أمام اليهود فيها
> وفي صباح يوم الخميس تمت المحاكمة امام بيلاطس ثم الصلب


 
اولا ، انت الان قمت بتكرار اسم يوم الخميس على يومين 
فاذا كان المسيح قبض عليه الخميس ، فقد حوكم امام بيلاطس اليوم التالي وهو الجمعة . 
هذا اول خطأ في كلامك .


ولكن لاجابة سؤالك اين الخلط ؟؟

الخلط وقع منك في اطلاق اسم يوم ( الخميس ) على اليوم اليهودي ( الخميس + الجمعة ) 

قلت لك ان اليوم اليهودي يبدأ بغروب الشمس ، فاليوم اليهودي يقع فيه ( يومان من ايامنا ) 

اذا الحساب يجب ان يكون ( الخميس + الجمعة ) يوما واحدا يهوديا 

انت قمت بعد الخميس يوما ، والجمعة يوما آخرا ، هذا يومان .

اقرأ كلامي الذي قمت انت باقتباسه وناقشني بحسب اليوم اليهودي وليس بحسب ايامنا نحن ، المسيح كان يكلم اليهود بحساب ايامهم .





> جزء من يوم الخميس فيحسب يوم حسب عادات اليهود في حساب الأيام
> ويوم الجمعة ويوم السبت وجزء من يوم الأحد وقام فجر الأجد
> فنجد أمامنا أربعة أيام : خميس جمعة سبت أحد


 
نقول كمان :

ايامنا تبدأ بشروق ، ويحسب اليوم من شروق الشمس الى شروق الشمس 

ايام اليهودي تبدأ بغروب الشمس ، ويحسب اليوم من غروب الشمس الى غروب الشمس 

اذا اربعة الايام التي كتبتها انت تحسب ثلاثة ايام بحسب العرف اليهودي . 

واليك الطريقة بالالوان للتسهيل 
الاحمر هو يومنا ويبدأ بشروق الشمس والازرق هو اليوم اليهودي ويبدأ بغروب الشمس .

خميس (يوما يهوديا ) جمعة (يوما يهوديا ) سبت (يوما يهوديا ) أحد 

من غروب شمس الخميس الى غروب شمس الجمعة يوما يهوديا واحدا ، وانت تحسب الخميس يوما والجمعة يوما آخر. وهذا الخطأ الذي تقع فيه .


هل اتضح الامر ام ليس بعد ؟؟؟


وللتسهيل ، انسى اسماء يوم الخميس والجمعة كاسماء تجعلك تخلط بينهما كيومين بدلا من حسابهما كيوم واحد .

واطلق اليوم الاول واليوم الثاني مبتدأ من غروب الشمس في حساب اليوم 

من غروب الشمس الى غروب الشمس اليوم الاول 
صلب المسيح ومات على الصليب ودفن قبل غروب الشمس فهذا يوما يهوديا 

من غروب الشمس الى غروب الشمس اليوم الثاني 
المسيح في القبر 

من غروب الشمس الى غروب الشمس اليوم الثالث 
المسيح قام في الفجر (بين الغروبين ) هذا هو اليوم الثالث 

اظن ان كلامي الان اصبح واضحا ولا يحتاج الى مزيد من التفسير


----------



## lo9man (19 أكتوبر 2008)

يازميل راجع الأمر جيدا وركز معي من فضلك 
ملاحظة أنا لا أحسب بأيامنا إطلاقا 

1 -   يبدأ اليوم اليهودي بغروب الشمس وينتهي بغروب الشمس التالية 
2 - يحسب الجزء من اليوم يوما كاملا 
لنبدأ الحساب
يسوع قبض عليه في الليل ( اليوم الذي سينتهي بغروب الشمس التالية ) حسب شريعة اليهود 
يسوع يحاكم أمام بيلاطس ويسلم للصلب في النهار أي اننا مازلنا في 
نفس اليوم حسب شريعةاليهود ولا تقع في الخلط 
ويدفن قبل غروب الشمس فيدرك جزءا من اليوم الذي ينتهي بغروب شمس هذا اليوم الذي من المساء للمساء وهو يوم الخميس اليهودي حسب كلامك
 ومع غروب الشمس يبدأ يوما جديدا  من الغروب للغروب وهو يوم الجمعة اليهودي
ثم مع غروب الشمس يبدأ يوما جديدا يهوديا من الغروب للغروب وهو السبت اليهودي 
ومع غروب شمس السبت اليهودي يبدأ يوما جديدا وهو الأحد اليهودي من الغروب للغرووووووب 
وحيث أن يسوع قام يوم الأحد 
فيكون الحساب 
جزء من الخميس اليهودي قبل غروب الشمس يحسب يوما 
يوم الجمعة الموافق ( سبتا عظيما حسب كلامك ) الذي كان له الإستعداد ويحسب يوما 
يوم السبت اليهودي ويحسب يوما 
جزء من يوم الأحد ويحسب يوما  
فالمحصلة يا صديقي أربعة أياااااااااااااااااام 
أو بطريقتك أنت التي أسقطت فيها يوما سهوا 
صلب يسوع ومات على الصليب ودفن قبل غروب الشمس فهذا يوما يهوديا 
من غروب الشمس الى غروب الشمس اليوم الثاني ( إللى هو السبت العظيم )
يسوع في القبر 
من الغروب للغروب اليوم الثالث  يسوع في القبر ( السبت اليهودي ) 
من غروب الشمس الى غروب الشمس اليوم الرابع
يسوع قام في الفجر (بين الغروبين ) هذا هو اليوم الرابع




أعتقد لا يوجد تبسيط أكثر من هذا

تحياتي


----------



## lo9man (19 أكتوبر 2008)

وياريت تبقى فيه مشاركات من الزملاء


----------



## NEW_MAN (19 أكتوبر 2008)

lo9man قال:


> يازميل راجع الأمر جيدا وركز معي من فضلك





lo9man قال:


> ملاحظة أنا لا أحسب بأيامنا إطلاقا
> 
> 1 - يبدأ اليوم اليهودي بغروب الشمس وينتهي بغروب الشمس التالية
> 2 - يحسب الجزء من اليوم يوما كاملا
> ...


 

يا اخي الفاضل 

غلطتك واضحة وضوح الشمس ولكنك تأبي الاعتراف بها ...

كيف تنسب الى كلامي ان اليوم الاول هو ( الخميس اليهودي ) 
في حين ان كلامي يقول ان اليوم الاول هو ( الجمعة اليهودي ) 
بدليل انهم يوم الصلب كانوا يستعدون لليوم التالي وهو السبت اليهودي .
فاي يوم تم الصلب ؟؟؟


( فلما اخذ يسوع الخل قال قد اكمل.ونكس راسه واسلم الروح
31 ثم اذ كان استعداد فلكي لا تبقى الاجساد على الصليب في السبت 
لان يوم ذلك السبت كان عظيما سأل اليهود بيلاطس ان تكسر سيقانهم ويرفعوا)
(يوحنا 19 : 30 )


اذا يوم صلب المسيح كان يوم الجمعة اليهودي ام الخميس اليهودي ؟؟؟


الاقتباس الذي وضعته من كلامي يقول :


*اليوم الثاني (والذي يصادف من غروب الجمعة إلى غروب السبت)،وهو السبت اليهودي 15 من الشهر جسد السيد المسيح في القبر. *

اذا كان اليوم الثاني هو السبت اليهودي ، فيكون المسيح صلب في الجمعة اليهودي ام الخميس اليهودي ؟؟؟؟

اليك كلامي الذي قمت انت بالاقتباس منه ، ثم لم تلتفت الى ماجاء فيه ،وبدأت تنسب اليّ كلاما كاذبا رغم ان كلامي واضح اشد الوضوح .




> *صلب المسيح ومات يوم 14 من الشهر الساعة التاسعة بالتوقيت اليهودي، ( إي الساعة الثالثة ظهرا بتوقيتنا في لحظة تقديم الذبيحة الأخيرة للفصح في الهيكل ) ( مرقس 15: 34 - 37) و ( متى 27: 46 - 50) و (لوقا 23: 44 - 46) *
> *ودفن قبل غروب شمس هذا اليوم وهو الجمعة اليهودي، هذا هو اليوم الأول ( والذي يصادف من غروب الخميس إلى غروب الجمعة).*
> *اليوم الثاني (والذي يصادف من غروب الجمعة إلى غروب السبت)،وهو السبت اليهودي 15 من الشهر جسد السيد المسيح في القبر. *
> *اليوم الثالث (والذي يصادف من غروب السبت إلى غروب الأحد) وهو الأحد اليهودي 16 من الشهر جسد السيد المسيح في القبر، والقيامة في فجر يوم الأحد إي في نفس اليوم الثالث كما تنبأ أيضا، (وَفِي الْغَدِ الَّذِي بَعْدَ الاسْتِعْدَادِ اجْتَمَعَ رُؤَسَاءُ الْكَهَنَةِ وَالْفَرِّيسِيُّونَ إِلَى بِيلاَطُسَ قَائِلِينَ:«يَا سَيِّدُ، قَدْ تَذَكَّرْنَا أَنَّ ذلِكَ الْمُضِلَّ قَالَ وَهُوَ حَيٌّ: إِنِّي بَعْدَ ثَلاَثَةِ أَيَّامٍ أَقُومُ. فَمُرْ بِضَبْطِ الْقَبْرِ إِلَى الْيَوْمِ الثَّالِثِ، لِئَلاَّ يَأْتِيَ تَلاَمِيذُهُ لَيْلاً وَيَسْرِقُوهُ، وَيَقُولُوا لِلشَّعْبِ: إِنَّهُ قَامَ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ، فَتَكُونَ الضَّلاَلَةُ الأَخِيرَةُ أَشَرَّ مِنَ الأُولَى!»)*






ارجو ان ترد على هذه الحسبة هل تجد فيها شيئا خاطئا 

وللتسهيل ، انسى اسماء يوم الخميس والجمعة كاسماء تجعلك تخلط بينهما كيومين بدلا من حسابهما كيوم واحد .

واطلق اليوم الاول واليوم الثاني مبتدأ من غروب الشمس في حساب اليوم 

من غروب الشمس الى غروب الشمس اليوم الاول 
صلب المسيح ومات على الصليب ودفن قبل غروب الشمس فهذا يوما يهوديا 

من غروب الشمس الى غروب الشمس اليوم الثاني 
المسيح في القبر 

من غروب الشمس الى غروب الشمس اليوم الثالث 
المسيح قام في الفجر (بين الغروبين ) هذا هو اليوم الثالث 

هل هذه ثلاثة ايام بحسب التقويم اليهودي ام اربعة ؟؟؟




> فيكون الحساب
> جزء من الخميس اليهودي قبل غروب الشمس يحسب يوما
> يوم الجمعة الموافق ( سبتا عظيما حسب كلامك ) الذي كان له الإستعداد ويحسب يوما
> يوم السبت اليهودي ويحسب يوما
> ...


 
ارجع مرة اخرى للاقتباس الذي اخذته من كلامي ،
كلامي واضح يبدأ باليوم الاول الجمعة اليهودي 



> *هذا اليوم وهو الجمعة اليهودي، هذا هو اليوم الأول *


 

لم يكن في كلامي اي ذكر للخميس اليهودي على انه اليوم الاول ، واذا اردت ان تنسب كلاما الى انه من كلامي ارجو ان تضع الاقتباس واضحا .

الحساب كله بدأ بيوم (الجمعة اليهودي ) اين في كلامي ( الخميس اليهودي ) ؟؟؟

وارجو ان استمع الى اعتذارا واضحا لانك تضع كلاما على لساني لم اقله . 

فهل استمع الى هذا الاعتذار بشجاعة ؟؟؟


----------



## lo9man (20 أكتوبر 2008)

الزميل العزيز 
حدث لبس عندي نتيجة لفهمي لكلامك على أنك تقصد بيوم الصلب يوم الخميس فلقد ظننتك تقصد ذلك فعلا ولم أحاول التقول عليك لذا فانا أعتذر 
أما بالنسبة لحساب الأيام والليالي 


new_man قال:


> كيف تنسب الى كلامي ان اليوم الاول هو ( الخميس اليهودي )
> في حين ان كلامي يقول ان اليوم الاول هو ( الجمعة اليهودي )
> بدليل انهم يوم الصلب كانوا يستعدون لليوم التالي وهو السبت اليهودي .
> فاي يوم تم الصلب ؟؟؟
> [[/size]



افهم من كلامك انك تقول أن الغروب الذي تلا الدفن مباشرة أعلن بدء يوم السبت اليهودي 
وكذلك أن الصلب تم في يوم الجمعة وبهذا نكون رجعنا للإشكال الأصلي 

إذا تم صلب يسوع يوم الجمعة وأدرك جزءا منه ( قبل غروب الشمس )  في القبر فهنا يوم 
ومن غروب الجمعة إلى غروب السبت يوم ثاني 
ومن غروب السبت  إلى غروب الأحد ( وحيث أن يسوع قام في فجر الأحد ) يوم ثالث  
هنا يتحقق الجزء الخاص باليوم الثالث 
لكن هيا نعد الليالي التي مكثها الجسد في القبر نجد أنهما ليلتان فقط وليست ثلاث
 ليلة السبت وليلة الأحد
 فما رأيك 
تحياتي


----------



## NEW_MAN (20 أكتوبر 2008)

الاخ الفاضل 





> الزميل العزيز
> حدث لبس عندي نتيجة لفهمي لكلامك على أنك تقصد بيوم الصلب يوم الخميس فلقد ظننتك تقصد ذلك فعلا ولم أحاول التقول عليك لذا فانا أعتذر




شكرا على الاعتذار ، هذا ما اتوقعه من محاور يريد المعرفة ويعترف بالخطأ .



> لكن هيا نعد الليالي التي مكثها الجسد في القبر نجد أنهما ليلتان فقط وليست ثلاث
> ليلة السبت وليلة الأحد
> فما رأيك


 
جميل ، واضح انك لم تقرأ الموضوع 

اجابة هذا السؤال في الموضوع ، فلماذا لا تقرأه بدلا من التكرار ؟؟
ستجد الرد في الجزء الاول ، النقطة رقم (4) ، بعنوان :

مفهوم اليهود لمقولة ثلاثة أيام وثلاث ليال :​ 
مع تحياتي


----------



## كوركيس شمشون (20 أكتوبر 2008)

الاخ new-man المحترم


> مما سبق يتضح ان اليهود كانوا لا يحسبون ثلاثة ايام وثلاثة ليال بمعنى 72 ساعة ، ولكن بدون ليلة كاملة تكون المقولة صحيحة ، وبجزء من اليوم تكون ايضا المقولة صحيحة .


اشكرك جدا على هذا التوضيح فكما قلت النقطة الرابعه تفسر الموضوع كله


----------



## new born (20 أكتوبر 2008)

شكراً يا نيو مان باشا تحليل ممتاز ربنا يباركك


----------



## lo9man (20 أكتوبر 2008)

الزميل العزيز من قال لك أني لم أقرأ الموضوع 
وجود بعض اللبس عندي في نقطة ما لا يعني أني لم أقرأ موضوعك 
وبالذات النقطة رقم أربعة لقد أخذتها بشيء من التحليل فلم أجد من الأمثلة الواردة فيها شيئا يحتج به على غياب ليلة كاملة
أقى ما يمكن أن نستنتجه منها أنه يقال على الجزء من اليوم يوم والجزء من اليلة ليلة ولكن أبدا لا يطلق على جزء من اليوم بيوم وليلة 
 وإليك تفنيدها 


new_man قال:


> المثال الاول : في حوار قادة الشعب مع الملك يربعام ، قال لهم الملك (فقال لهم ارجعوا اليّ بعد ثلاثة ايام.فذهب الشعب) (2 أخبار 10: 5) ثم يقول الكتاب انهم رجعوا في اليوم الثالث وقابلهم الملك ولم يعترض على مدة الايام المحسوبة (فجاء يربعام وجميع الشعب الى رحبعام في اليوم الثالث كما تكلم الملك قائلا ارجعوا اليّ في اليوم الثالث)(2 أخبار 10 : 12)​
> .



أولا في هذا النص لا ذكر للفظ ليلة 
ثانيا هو طلب أن يرجعو إليه بعد ثلاثة أيام فبدأ العد من المساء كما تجري العادة فيوم إثنان ثلاثة 
وذهبو إليه في اليوم الثالث وطبيعي أنهم يذهبون إليه صباحا فيكون وقت ذهابهم هو اليوم الثالث أي قبل إنقضاء اليوم بساعات قليلة لكنهم بالفعل لهم ثلاث ليال وثلاث أيام 



new_man قال:


> المثال الثاني : غلاما كان مريض منذ ثلاثة ايام ، ولما قابله داود قيل انه لم يأكل خبزا ولا شرب ماء لمدة ثلاثة ايام وثلاث ليال ، بالرغم من انه تناول طعامه في اليوم الثالث ، وبدون الليلة الثالثة ؟؟​
> (فصادفوا رجلا مصريا في الحقل فاخذوه الى داود واعطوه خبزا فاكل وسقوه ماء 12 واعطوه قرصا من التين وعنقودين من الزبيب فاكل ورجعت روحه اليه لانه لم ياكل خبزا ولا شرب ماء في ثلاثة ايام وثلاث ليال. 13 فقال له داود لمن انت ومن اين انت.فقال انا غلام مصري عبد لرجل عماليقي وقد تركني سيدي لاني مرضت منذ ثلاثة ايام. )(1 صموئيل 30 : 11- 13)​
> .





وهنا وقعت أنت في خطأ الحساب بخلط أيام اليهود بأيامنا فمعنى أنه أكل في اليوم الثالث فلابد أنه أدرك الليلة الثالثة لأن الليلة كما تعلم تسبق اليوم في الحساب اليهودي 
وتجد في أخر النص كلمة منذ ثلاث أيام أي بعد ثلاث أيام بلياليهم كما هو واضح 



new_man قال:


> المثال الثالث : عندما جاء اخوة يوسف لمقابلته بدون ان يعرفوا شخصيته ، امر بحبسهم ثلاثة أيام ولكنه اطلقهم في اليوم الثالث ، معتبرا جزءا من اليوم الثالث هو يوما كاملا (فجمعهم الى حبس ثلاثة ايام 18 ثم قال لهم يوسف في اليوم الثالث افعلوا هذا واحيوا.انا خائف الله.)( تكوين 42: 17 – 18)​
> 
> .



كذلك في هذا النص هو ذهب إليهم في اليوم الثالث أي بعد إنقضاء ثلاث ليال وأشرف اليوم الثالث على الإنتهاء 
فأدركو ثلاثة ليال وجزءا كبيرا من اليوم والبطع هو لا يحسب لهم بالثانية وهذا ما نقبله في قصتنا أيصا لكن في قصتنا ليلة كاملة ناقصة لو أدرك جزءا ولو قليلا منها كنا أدرجناها وإنتهى الإشكال 



new_man قال:


> *
> 
> المثال الرابع : استير طلبت من عمها مردخاي ان يصوم الشعب ثلاثة ايام وثلاث ليال قبل دخولها الى الملك لعرض طلبها ، ولكنها دخلت في اليوم الثالث وبدون الليلة الثالثة ؟؟؟
> (فقالت استير ان يجاوب مردخاي 16 اذهب اجمع جميع اليهود الموجودين في شوشن وصوموا من جهتي ولا تأكلوا ولا تشربوا ثلاثة ايام ليلا ونهارا.وانا ايضا وجواريّ نصوم كذلك وهكذا ادخل الى الملك خلاف السنّة.فاذا هلكت هلكت. 17 فانصرف مردخاي وعمل حسب كل ما اوصته به استير 1 وفي اليوم الثالث لبست استير ثيابا ملكية ووقفت في دار بيت الملك الداخلية مقابل بيت الملك والملك جالس على كرسي ملكه في بيت الملك مقابل مدخل البيت)(استير 4: 16و 5: 1)​
> .*


*


وهنا أيضا وقعت في نفس خطا مثال الغلام الجائع 
لاحظ معي  :  ولا تأكلوا ولا تشربوا ثلاثة ايام ليلا ونهارا
وأسألك سؤال متى يبدأ الصوم 
الإجابة مع غروب الشمس وبداية اليوم 
فبدأ الصوم بليلة ثم نهار ثم ليلة ثم نهار ثم ليلة ثم نهار وفي هذا النهار بعد إدراك جزء كبير منه 
في الصوم ثم باقي القصة كما تعلمها 
 فالحساب عند أستير كامل ثلاث أيام وثلاث ليال 


أعتقد أن ذلك يكفي ولكني لم أنتهي بقي شيء مهم 

معلوم أن كلمة يوم كلمة عامة تطلق على أي جزء منه 
ولكن هناك كلمات خاصة لا تطلق إلى على جزء من اليوم بعينه مثلا كلمة نهار لا تطلق على اليوم ككل ولكنها تطلق على ذلك الجزء من اليوم المسمى بالنهار ذلك أنك لو قلت لرجل سآتيك يوم كذا في النهار لن يفهم إلا أنك تقصد النهار أيا كانت جنسيته أو شريعته 
كذلك كلمة ليلة هي كلمة خاصة بتلك الفترة من اليوم والمسماة بالليل 
نعود لنص متى  
39فَأَجابَ وَقَالَ لَهُمْ:«جِيلٌ شِرِّيرٌ وَفَاسِقٌ يَطْلُبُ آيَةً، وَلاَ تُعْطَى لَهُ آيَةٌ إِلاَّ آيَةَ يُونَانَ النَّبِيِّ. 40لأَنَّهُ كَمَا كَانَ يُونَانُ فِي بَطْنِ الْحُوتِ ثَلاَثَةَ أَيَّامٍ وَثَلاَثَ لَيَال، هكَذَا يَكُونُ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ فِي قَلْب الأَرْضِ ثَلاَثَةَ أَيَّامٍ وَثَلاَثَ لَيَال ( متى 12 : 39 – 40) 
يخبر يسوع أنه سيمكث في باطن الأرض ثلاث أيام فهل مكث ثلاث أيام ؟؟؟؟؟؟
 نقول نعم جزء من الجمعة والسبت وجزء من الأحد 
يخبر يسوع أنه سيمكث في الأرض ثلاث ليال فهل حدث هذا ؟؟؟؟؟؟
بالطبع لا فهو لم يمكث سوى ليلة السبت وليلة الأحد 
تحياتي لك*


----------



## NEW_MAN (20 أكتوبر 2008)

يا اخي الفاضل 

هل تعرف ما هي المشكلة 

انك لا تعطي نفسك فرصة للتفكير قبل الكتابة .
هل من الممكن ان تحسب بنفس الطريقة كم ليلة بقى السيد المسيح في القبر ؟؟؟


تعال اضع لك الايام والليالي بحسابنا باللون الاحمر 
والايام والليالي بحساب اليهود باللون الازرق ، والليالي سوف تكون بالنقاط السوداء ، 
وحسابنا الان سوف يكون مقصورا على الليالي ، وهي تتفق ببين حسابنا وحساب اليهود لان الليل الذي ننام فيه هو نفسه الذي ينامون فيه . 



الخميس ................. الجمعة ................ السبت ................. الاحد 

............. يوم يهودي ........... يوم يهودي ........... يوم يهودي .......... 


تعال نحسبها .... معا .

مات الرب يسوع ودفن في القبر قبل غروب الشمس ( هذه ليلة ) 

كم ليلة قضاها الرب في القبر ؟؟؟؟؟؟
كم مساحة من النقاط السوداء قضاها الرب في القبر 

تذكر ان اليوم اليهودي الاول يحتوي على يومين من ايامنا ( الخميس + الجمعة) واسمه (الجمعة اليهودي) ويبدأ بغروب الشمس فيه ليلة قضهاها السيد المسيح في القبر .

اليوم اليهودي الثاني يحتوي على ( الجمعة + السبت ) واسمه السبت اليهودي ( به ليله ) قضاها السيد المسيح في القبر .

اليوم اليهودي الثالث يحتوي على ( السبت + الاحد ) واسمه الاحد اليهودي ( به ليله ) قام السيد المسيح بعد الليلة فجر الاحد .

كم ليلة قمنا بعدها هنا ؟؟؟؟


دعني اضع لك اقتباسا من كلامك يثبت انك تكتب قبل ان تفكر ...




lo9man قال:


> هو طلب أن يرجعو إليه بعد ثلاثة أيام فبدأ العد من المساء كما تجري العادة فيوم إثنان ثلاثة
> 
> وذهبو إليه في اليوم الثالث وطبيعي أنهم يذهبون إليه صباحا فيكون وقت ذهابهم هو اليوم الثالث أي قبل إنقضاء اليوم بساعات قليلة لكنهم بالفعل لهم ثلاث ليال وثلاث أيام


 


> وهنا وقعت أنت في خطأ الحساب بخلط أيام اليهود بأيامنا فمعنى أنه أكل في اليوم الثالث فلابد أنه أدرك الليلة الثالثة لأن الليلة كما تعلم تسبق اليوم في الحساب اليهودي
> وتجد في أخر النص كلمة منذ ثلاث أيام أي بعد ثلاث أيام بلياليهم كما هو واضح


 

ضع صلب المسيح في كلامك هنا عن الغلام ، واقرأ ما كتبته انت دون تفكير ؟؟؟
كتبت تنبهنا ان الليلة تسبق اليوم في الحساب اليهودي . 
فلماذا لم تلتفت الى هذه الجزئية في حساباتك لصلب المسيح ؟؟؟

هل نقرأ لك اعترافا شجاعا بالخطأ مرة اخرى ؟؟؟



تحياتي ومحبتي لك


----------



## lo9man (20 أكتوبر 2008)

الزميل العزبز 
المشكلة وقوع الخلط في كلامك الخاص بيوم الجمعة اليهودي وليلته 
أو ليلته ونهاره وهو الذي دفعني لأن أعتقد خطأ بأنك تقول بالصلب يوم الخميس 
بإختصار شديد ما هي أيام القبر الثلاثة بحساب اليهود ودع حسابنا جانبا الأن 

الأيام هي : 
1 - الجمعة اليهودي دخل الجسد القبر في ذلك اليوم في آخر ساعات النهار 
وبالتالي آخر ساعات اليوم  واما ليله السابق فلم يكن قد قبض عليه أصلا إلى في أخر الليل ولم يتم الصلب إلا في الصباح بعد المحاكمة أرجو الملاحظة
2 - السبت اليهودي ومكث فيه الجسد ليله ونهاره 
3 - الأحد اليهودي وبقى فيه الجسد ليله وقام في أول نهاره 
فتكون المحصلة ثلاث أيام وليلتان 
أخي الأمر واااااااضح جدا أرجو التركيز 
فيوم الجمعة وهو محل الإشكال لايجوز أن نقول أن المسيح مكث يوم الجمعة بليلته أو اليوم الأول بليلته لماذا ؟؟؟؟ 
لأن اليوم اليهودي يسبق ليله نهاره حيث يبدأ بغروب الشمس فالليلة السابقة للصلب والدفن هي خاصة بيوم الجمعة
أين كان المسيح في هذه الليلة ؟؟؟؟؟؟
كان يتناول الفصح وكان في البستان حيث قبض عليه فلم يكن في القبر 
فكم ليلة ؟؟؟؟؟ 
الإجابة ليلتان ليلة الأسبت وليلة الأحد 
لك تحياتي


----------



## NEW_MAN (21 أكتوبر 2008)

lo9man قال:


> أخي الأمر واااااااضح جدا أرجو التركيز
> فيوم الجمعة وهو محل الإشكال لايجوز أن نقول أن المسيح مكث يوم الجمعة بليلته أو اليوم الأول بليلته لماذا ؟؟؟؟
> لأن اليوم اليهودي يسبق ليله نهاره حيث يبدأ بغروب الشمس فالليلة السابقة للصلب والدفن هي خاصة بيوم الجمعة
> أين كان المسيح في هذه الليلة ؟؟؟؟؟؟
> ...




اخي الفاضل :

دعني اوضح لك الامر ببساطة اكثر 

هناك تفاسير تحسب الايام والليالي الثلاثة بدءا من قول الرب يسوع المسيح في عشاء الفصح :

(واخذ خبزا وشكر وكسر واعطاهم قائلا هذا هو جسدي الذي يبذل عنكم.اصنعوا هذا لذكري.20 وكذلك الكاس ايضا بعد العشاء قائلا هذه الكاس هي العهد الجديد بدمي الذي يسفك عنكم.)
(لوقا 22: 19 - 20) 

ولكن حتى وان لم يكن هناك ليلة ثالثة ، هذا ما أريد ان اوضحه لك ، ان مقولة اليهودي ( ثلاثة ايام وثلاثة ليال ) لا تعني بالضرورة ( 72 ساعة ) لانها تعبير مقبول من اليهود يعبر عن فترة زمنية قد تقصر الى ليلتين وجزء من اليوم الاول وجزء من اليوم الاخير ، (كما في حالتنا الان ) .

والامثلة على ذلك واضحة من الكتاب المقدس ، وتعال نناقشها معا 

المثال الاول : 

(فصادفوا رجلا مصريا في الحقل فاخذوه الى داود واعطوه خبزا فاكل وسقوه ماء 12 واعطوه قرصا من التين وعنقودين من الزبيب فاكل ورجعت روحه اليه لانه لم ياكل خبزا ولا شرب ماء في ثلاثة ايام وثلاث ليال. 13 فقال له داود لمن انت ومن اين انت.فقال انا غلام مصري عبد لرجل عماليقي وقد تركني سيدي لاني مرضت منذ ثلاثة ايام. )(1 صموئيل 30 : 11- 13)


هذا الغلام فعليا مريض منذ (ثلاثة ايام ) ، ولكن التقرير كان انه لم يأكل خبزا ولا شرب ماء ( في ثلاثة ايام وثلاث ليال ) .

هذا التعبير لا يعني بالضرورة وجود الليلة الثالثة.

لان تعبير  (يوم ) = (يوم وليلة ) في عرف اليهودي ، ولا يعني بالضرورة ( نهار وليل ) كما تفهمها انت .

هذا ليس تعريفي انا عن اليوم كما يفهمه اليهودي ، ولكنه كلام دائرة المعارف اليهودية 


The older Biblical term for the whole day was "yom wa-lailah" or "yomam wa-layelah." Later "'ereb wa-boḳer" was used (Dan. viii. 14). Corresponding with it is νυχθήμερον (II Cor. xi. 25). "Boḳer" is literally the break of day, "'ereb" the decline of day.


http://jewishencyclopedia.com/view.jsp?artid=286&letter=N&search=day and night


كيف يحسب اليهودي ( اليوم والليلة ) ، في هذا الرابط مثال واضح عن (ختان الطفل الذكر ) والذي يحدث في اليوم الثامن بحسب التقليد اليهودي ، كيف يحسب  اليهودي فترة ( ثمانية ايام ) 

http://jewishencyclopedia.com/view.jsp?artid=167&letter=Dhttp://jewishencyclopedia.com/view.jsp?artid=167&letter=D


In the Bible, the season of light (Gen. i. 5), lasting "from dawn [lit. "the rising of the morning"] to the coming forth of the stars" (Neh. iv. 15, 17). The term "day" is used also to denote a period of twenty-four hours (Ex. xxi. 21).* In Jewish communal life part of a day is at times reckoned as one day;* _e.g._, the day of the funeral, even when the latter takes place late in the afternoon, is counted as the first of the seven days of mourning; a short time in the morning of the seventh day is counted as the seventh day; circumcision takes place on the eighth day, even though of the first day only a few minutes remained after the birth of the child, these being counted as one day. Again, a man who hears of a vow made by his wife or his daughter, and desires to cancel the vow, must do so on the same day on which he hears of it, as otherwise the protest has no effect; even if the hearing takes place a little time before night, the annulment must be done within that little time. The day is reckoned from evening to evening—_i.e._, night and day—except in reference to sacrifices, where daytime and the night following constitute one day (Lev. vii. 15; see Calendar). "The day" denotes: (_a_) Day of the Lord; (_b_) the Day of Atonement; (_c_) the treatise of the Mishnah that contains the laws concerning the Day of Atonement (See Yoma and Sabbath).


اذا فاليهودي يحسب الاسبوع (حتى لو كان اليوم الاول منه دقائق واليوم الاخير منه دقائق) وحتى ان غابت ليلة كاملة في اوله او اخره . 

اتمنى ان تكون الامور قد اتضحت الان ، هذه حسابات اليهود انفسهم لحساب اليوم واليلة ، وتعبير ( يوم وليلة ) وطريقة حساب (اسبوع الحداد ) او ( ايام الختان ) .

ربنا معاك


----------



## lo9man (21 أكتوبر 2008)

الزميل العزيز بداية نقطة جيدة أننا إتفقنا بوجود ليلة ناقصة

بالنسبة للتفسير الذي يدأ الحساب بدءا من قول يسوع في الفصح 
يصطدم بقول صريح ليسوع بأنه سيكون في باطن الأرض فالعد يبدأ منذ لحظة دخول الجسد القبر
فالتفسير غير مقبول لمناقضته لكلام يسوع


أنت تحاول أن تفسر نقص هذه الليلة الأن بأن كلام يسوع لا يعني ثلاثة أيام وثلاثة ليال بشكل حرفي وتقول : 

هذا التعبير لا يعني بالضرورة وجود الليلة الثالثة.

لان تعبير (يوم ) = (يوم وليلة ) في عرف اليهودي ، ولا يعني بالضرورة ( نهار وليل ) كما تفهمها انت .

تعبير يوم لا يعني يوم وليلة وإنما اليوم الكامل هو الذي يساوي يوم وليلة وليس العكس فكلمة يوم وليلة لا يمكن أن تعني جزء من اليوم لأن هذا كلام غير مقبول أصلا لغويا  لماذا  ؟؟؟؟
لأن كلمة يوم كلمة عامة تشمل الليل والنهار وتشمل جزء من اليوم 
ولكن عندما أخصص بلفظ يوم وليلة فانا أعني يوم كامل وراجع النص أسفله 
الذي تستدل به وهو  : 

The older Biblical term for the whole day was "yom wa-lailah" or "yomam wa-layelah." Later "'ereb wa-boḳer" was used (Dan. viii. 14). Corresponding with it is νυχθήμερον (II Cor. xi. 25). "Boḳer" is literally the break of day, "'ereb" the decline of day.


http://jewishencyclopedia.com/view.j... and night

وهو تعريف لليوم الكامل في العهد القديم وأنه يعبر عنه بلفظ يوم وليلة  
فالنص يقول يوم كامل = يوم وليلة
 وليس كما قلت أنت

فهو لم يقل أبدا أن الجزء من اليوم يسمى يوم وليلة 
ولا يوجد نص واحد في الكتاب المقدس أطلق على جزء صغير من اليوم لقب يوم وليلة فكما قلت 
لك هذا غير مقبول منطقيا ولغويا حتى عند أي جنس سواء يهود أم هنود أم أتراك أم أي جنس كان 
وأما إستدلالك بموضوع الختان فهو لا يذكر شيء خاص باليالي أبدا فالختان يكون بعد ثمانية أيام فبعد دخول اليوم الثامن للولادة يكون الختان في أي جزء فيه ولا بأس في ذلك

وبالنسبة لنص الغلام الجائع في أول مداخلتك فلقد رددت عليه في مداخلة سابقة وكان فحوى الرد 
أن معنى أن الغلام أكل في اليوم الثالث فهذا يعني أنه أدرك ليلته لأن العد يبدأ من الليل 

ومازال الإشكال قائما 
أين الليلة الثالثة


----------



## lo9man (21 أكتوبر 2008)

الإشكال أنك تريد أن تعتبر أن الجزء الصغير من اليوم الذي كان قبل الغروب والذي دخل فيه الجسد القبر يوم وليلة


----------



## NEW_MAN (21 أكتوبر 2008)

lo9man قال:


> الزميل العزيز بداية نقطة جيدة أننا إتفقنا بوجود ليلة ناقصة
> 
> بالنسبة للتفسير الذي يدأ الحساب بدءا من قول يسوع في الفصح
> يصطدم بقول صريح ليسوع بأنه سيكون في باطن الأرض فالعد يبدأ منذ لحظة دخول الجسد القبر
> فالتفسير غير مقبول لمناقضته لكلام يسوع


الاخ الفاضل 

سلام ونعمة ، 

تعقيب سريع على هذه النقطة 
قلت لك ان هناك تفاسير ، تقول ان الايام الثلاثة تحسب من لحظة نطق الرب لهذه الكلمات ، التفسير نفسه يرد على النقاط التي تفضلت بها ، ونحن هنا لاختصار الوقت للتركيز فانا لا اناقشك في هذا التفسير ولكني اناقشك في التفسير الآخر .




> تعبير يوم لا يعني يوم وليلة وإنما اليوم الكامل هو الذي يساوي يوم وليلة وليس العكس فكلمة يوم وليلة لا يمكن أن تعني جزء من اليوم لأن هذا كلام غير مقبول أصلا لغويا لماذا ؟؟؟؟
> لأن كلمة يوم كلمة عامة تشمل الليل والنهار وتشمل جزء من اليوم
> ولكن عندما أخصص بلفظ يوم وليلة فانا أعني يوم كامل وراجع النص أسفله
> الذي تستدل به وهو :
> ...


 
يا عزيزي ، 

انت تناقشني بعد قراءة سطر او سطرين من دائرة المعارف اليهودية 

دائرة المعارف والاقتباسات التي وضعتها لك تفسر الموضوع كالتالي 

اليهودي يقول ( يوم ) ويقول ( يوم وليلة ) والاثنان يعنيان ( يوما واحدا ) 

في كلا التعبيرين ، فان اليهودي يعتبر ( اليوم ) او ( اليوم وليلة ) هو يوما كاملا حتى لو تم حساب جزء منه فقط لاستكمال اسبوع الحداد او حساب الفترة بين الولادة والختان في اليوم الثامن .




> ولا يوجد نص واحد في الكتاب المقدس أطلق على جزء صغير من اليوم لقب يوم وليلة فكما قلت لك هذا غير مقبول منطقيا ولغويا حتى عند أي جنس سواء يهود أم هنود أم أتراك أم أي جنس كان


 
هذا طبعا تقرير زائف ، لانني وضعت لك بعض الامثلة والكتاب المقدس مليء بالامثلة الاخرى التي تحتوي على استعمال اليهودي كلمة ( يوم وليلة ) باعتبار جزء من اليوم .
وهنا انا لم اقل رأي الخاص ولكني احتكمت الى دائرة المعارف اليهودية التي تفسر لنا كيف يحسب اليهودي يومه ، فارجو ان تلتزم بنفس الشيء وتقتبس من الموقع اليهودي افكار اليهود فلا تضع كلامك انت وتفسيرك انت .



> وأما إستدلالك بموضوع الختان فهو لا يذكر شيء خاص باليالي أبدا فالختان يكون بعد ثمانية أيام فبعد دخول اليوم الثامن للولادة يكون الختان في أي جزء فيه ولا بأس في ذلك


 
يا عزيزي ، موضوع الختان ، وموضوع الحداد الذي ورد بالتفسير هو اكبر دليل على انه عند زيادة ( اليوم والليلة ) الى اكثر من ( يوم وليلة ) واحدة فان الحساب يكون مظبوطا لعدد الايام حتى وان كان لبعض دقائق من اليوم الاول والاخير ، فما بالك بليلة كاملة ؟؟؟؟




> وبالنسبة لنص الغلام الجائع في أول مداخلتك فلقد رددت عليه في مداخلة سابقة وكان فحوى الرد
> أن معنى أن الغلام أكل في اليوم الثالث فهذا يعني أنه أدرك ليلته لأن العد يبدأ من الليل


 
اذا اردت ان تنقض كلامي فعليك ان تأتي بالتفسير الذي يقول هذا الكلام من مصدر مسيحي موثق ، كما نفعل معكم في اقتباساتنا من تفسيرات المسلمين المعتمدين لديكم ، فنحن لا نفسر لكم قرآنكم فلا تفسروا لنا انجيلنا ، واظن ان الامر بسيط ومقبول .



> ومازال الإشكال قائما
> أين الليلة الثالثة


 


lo9man قال:


> الإشكال أنك تريد أن تعتبر أن الجزء الصغير من اليوم الذي كان قبل الغروب والذي دخل فيه الجسد القبر يوم وليلة


 

الاشكال بهذه الطريقة اصبح في عقلك انت فقط ، او انك مجادل بغير دليل .

للاسباب التالية :

اولا: انت تقوم بوضع تفسير ليس له اي دليل من تفاسير المسيحيين وهذا امر غير مقبول ، اذا اردت ان تلزمنا بفكر معين عليك ان تقتبس الكلام من تفسير المسيحيين فلا تفسر لنا كتابنا كما لا نفسر لكم كتابكم .

ثانيا : وضعت لك من دائرة المعارف اليهودية ما يفيد ان اليهودي يقبل كلمة ( يوم ) او ( يوم وليلة ) للتعريف على اليوم اليهودي وهو يحسب يوما كاملا حتى لو كان جزء منه فقط تقصر الى ان تكون دقائق فقط .

ثالثا :من دائرة المعارف اليهودية نفسها ، كتبت لك ان اليهود يحسبون اسبوع الحداد او ثمانية ايام الختان كاملة ، حتى ان كان اليوم الاول واليوم الاخير منهما هو دقائق معدودات .

رابعا : اذا اردت ان ترد معترضا ، فارجو ان لا تلزمنا بما تفهمه انت ، بل اكتب كلامك موثقا بتفاسير مسيحية معتمدة ، او مصادر يهودية معتمدة تؤكد كلامك .

بهذا اعتقد ان الموضوع تم الرد عليه بصورة كافية ، وانت الان تجادل بغير اي دليل معك على ان فهمك هو الصحيح .

تحياتي


----------



## lo9man (21 أكتوبر 2008)

الزميل العزيز 
بإختصار 
انت أعطيتني نص من دائرة المعارف هذا النص يقول أنه في العهد القديم يطلق على اليوم الكامل 
لفظ يوم وليلة فيوم وليلة = يوم واحد فقط حتى لا يظن أحد أن تعبير يوم وليلة يساوي يوم كامل 24 ساعة مضاف إليه ليلة وهذا نستخدمه أيضا في معاملاتنا اليومية فيقول الرجل أنا مكثت في المكان الفلاني يوم بليلته  
إنظر إلى معادلتك الغريبة  أنت تحسب بهذا الشكل
يوم كامل = يوم وليلة 
جزء من اليوم يعتبر يوم كامل 
إذن جذء من اليوم ولو كان بضعة دقائق يعتبر يوم وليلة  
أستحلفك بالذي خلقك هل يصح هذا الكلام 

أختم معك بتكرار أحد أدلتك وأرد عليها مش من دماغي ولكن من التقليد اليهودي نفسه 
قلت في مشاركة سابقة 


new_man قال:


> المثال الرابع : استير طلبت من عمها مردخاي ان يصوم الشعب ثلاثة ايام وثلاث ليال قبل دخولها الى الملك لعرض طلبها ، ولكنها دخلت في اليوم الثالث وبدون الليلة الثالثة ؟؟؟
> (فقالت استير ان يجاوب مردخاي 16 اذهب اجمع جميع اليهود الموجودين في شوشن وصوموا من جهتي ولا تأكلوا ولا تشربوا ثلاثة ايام ليلا ونهارا.وانا ايضا وجواريّ نصوم كذلك وهكذا ادخل الى الملك خلاف السنّة.فاذا هلكت هلكت. 17 فانصرف مردخاي وعمل حسب كل ما اوصته به استير 1 وفي اليوم الثالث لبست استير ثيابا ملكية ووقفت في دار بيت الملك الداخلية مقابل بيت الملك والملك جالس على كرسي ملكه في بيت الملك مقابل مدخل البيت)(استير 4: 16و 5: 1)​
> ​


تقول عن أستير ولكنها دخلت في اليوم الثالث وبدون الليلة الثالثة أقول لك أنت خطأ جدا جدا 

فماذا يقول التقليد اليهودي الذي تقول أني أتركه وأفسر بدماغي 
يقول أن اليوم يبدأ من غروب الشمس 
وماذا يقول النص الذي تحتج به خاطئا :
 ولا تأكلوا ولا تشربوا ثلاثة ايام ليلا ونهارا
ولاحظ أن كلمة ليلا سبقت نهارا
إذن متى يبدأ الصوم ؟ مع غروب الشمس 
فمثلا هم سيصومون خميس وجمعة وسبت فاليوم الثالث هو السبت 
بدأ الصوم من الخميس مثلا أقول مثلا عشان ماتقليش جبت منين أسماء الأيام ديه  فمع غروب شمس الأربعاء ودخول الخميس بدأ الصوم
الخميس اليوم الأول فيه ليلة التي بدؤا فيها الصوم حسب اللتقليد اليهودي 
الجمعة اليوم الثاني وفيه ليلة صاموها أيضا 
السبت  هو اليوم الثالث وهو الذي دخلت فيه وطبعا فيه ليلة  ( وفي اليوم الثالث لبست استير ثيابا ملكية )
ولأن الليلة تبدا من غروب الشمس فهي لابد حضرت هذه الليلة 
 وليس كما قلت أنت خاطئا أنها دخلت بدون الليلة الثالثة
إذن كم يوما صامت أستير 
الإجابة ثلاثة الخميس والجمعة والسبت 
وكم ليلة صامت أستير الإجابة ثلاثة اليلة الأولى حيث يبدأ اليوم وبالتالي يبدأ الصوم ثم الليلة الثانية والثالثة التي كانت في بداية اليوم الثالث حسب التقليد اليهودي
ومنه نستدل أن لفظ ثلاثة أيام وثلاثة ليال هو لفظ يعني ثلاثة أيام مختلفة فيهم ثلاث ليال
وهنا أيضا نقول قال يسوع ثلاثة أيام و ثلاثة ليال فهو لو قال ثلاث أيام وسكت لما كانت هناك مشكلة لكنه خصص أنه سيكون ثلاثة ليال أيضا 
فأين الثلاث ليال ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
أخي الحبيب هل فهمت ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
لك كبير تحية


----------



## lo9man (21 أكتوبر 2008)

لو أن رجلا يهوديا إسأجر رجلا لحراسة مكان لمدة ثلاثة أيام وثلاثة ليال فلم يذهب الرجل الليلة الأولى ولكنه ذهب في الصباح في نفس اليوم وأتم الثلاث أيام ولكن بدون لية نقاصة 
هل يكون الرجل أتم إتفاقه على أكمل وجه 
أرجو التفكر والملاحظة


----------



## NEW_MAN (22 أكتوبر 2008)

lo9man قال:


> الزميل العزيز





lo9man قال:


> بإختصار
> انت أعطيتني نص من دائرة المعارف هذا النص يقول أنه في العهد القديم يطلق على اليوم الكامل
> لفظ يوم وليلة فيوم وليلة = يوم واحد فقط حتى لا يظن أحد أن تعبير يوم وليلة يساوي يوم كامل 24 ساعة مضاف إليه ليلة وهذا نستخدمه أيضا في معاملاتنا اليومية فيقول الرجل أنا مكثت في المكان الفلاني يوم بليلته
> إنظر إلى معادلتك الغريبة أنت تحسب بهذا الشكل
> ...




اخي الفاضل 

الموضوع ليس مطروح للفصال ، وعلشان خاطري او عشان خاطرك او عشان خاطر ربنا 
او استحلفك بالله 

الموضوع ايضا لا يخضع لقياسه بمعقوليتك او خلفياتك الثقافية في حساب الوقت وتعريف اليوم .

الموضوع كله يقاس بما يقوله اليهودي في هذا الامر ، وهو الفيصل الوحيد للقياس والدراسة هنا .

لقد وضعت لك رابطا لدائرة المعارف اليهودية وهي التي تشرح فكر اليهود في تعريف اليوم ، وتسميته .

واتمنى ان تكون ملما باللغة الانجليزية ، فاقرأ معي وقل لي ماذا تقرأ وكيف تفهم :

هنا تقول دائرة المعارف اليهودية لتعريف ( اليوم ) DAY

http://jewishencyclopedia.com/view.jsp?artid=167&letter=D


In the Bible, the season of light (Gen. i. 5), lasting "from dawn [lit. "the rising of the morning"] to the coming forth of the stars" (Neh. iv. 15, 17). The term "day" is used also to denote a period of twenty-four hours (Ex. xxi. 21).* In Jewish communal life part of a day is at times reckoned as one day;* _e.g._, the day of the funeral, even when the latter takes place late in the afternoon, is counted as the first of the seven days of mourning; a short time in the morning of the seventh day is counted as the seventh day; circumcision takes place on the eighth day, even though of the first day only a few minutes remained after the birth of the child, these being counted as one day. Again, a man who hears of a vow made by his wife or his daughter, and desires to cancel the vow, must do so on the same day on which he hears of it, as otherwise the protest has no effect; even if the hearing takes place a little time before night, the annulment must be done within that little time. The day is reckoned from evening to evening—_i.e._, night and day—except in reference to sacrifices, where daytime and the night following constitute one day (Lev. vii. 15; see Calendar). "The day" denotes: (_a_) Day of the Lord; (_b_) the Day of Atonement; (_c_) the treatise of the Mishnah that contains the laws concerning the Day of Atonement (See Yoma and Sabbath).


*********​ 
وهذا تعريف اليهودي لكلمة (الليل ) NIGHT

http://jewishencyclopedia.com/view.jsp?artid=286&letter=N&search=day%20and%20night


The period between sunset and sunrise (see Calendar; Day). The older Biblical term for the whole day was "yom wa-lailah" or "yomam wa-layelah." Later "'ereb wa-boḳer" was used (Dan. viii. 14). Corresponding with it is νυχθήμερον (II Cor. xi. 25). "Boḳer" is literally the break of day, "'ereb" the decline of day. ​
Among the ancient Israelites, as among the Greeks, the day was reckoned from sunset to sunset. This was the custom also of the Gauls and ancient Germans, and was probably connected originally with the cult of the moon. There is, however, evidence that this was not the custom at all times; _e.g._, the expression "day and night" in Lev. viii. 35; Num. ix. 21; Jer. viii. 23, xvi. 13, xxxiii. 25; Isa. Ix. 11; Ps. i. 2; xxxii. 4; xlii. 4, 9; lv. 11; Lam. ii. 18; I Sam. xxv. 16; I Kings viii. 59. So too some claim that in Gen. i. 5 _et seq._ the day is reckoned according to the Babylonian manner, from morning till morning (see Delitzsch in Dillmann's commentary on Gen. i. 5). 
Further evidence that the reckoning of the day from the evening is of later date is found in connection with the sacrificial service, in which the oldest customs were undoubtedly most rigidly preserved. While in the Talmud the day is always counted with the preceding night, as, for instance, in regard to the prohibition of killing the young with its mother on the same day (Lev. xxii. 28), with reference to sacrifices which had to be eaten on the day on which they were offered the night is counted with the day preceding it (Ḥul. 83a). 
The division into day and night was originally very indefinite, and there was no accurate measurement of time. The distinctions were made according to the successive natural stages or the occupations in daily life. The early morning is "'alat hashaḥar," literally "rising of the morning [star]." The morning is "boḳer," or "the sun rose" (Gen. xix. 23, xxxii. 31).​*************

الخلاصة :

اولا : تسمية اليهودي لليوم = اليهودي يسمي ( اليوم ) او ( يوم وليلة ) 
كمصطلح ، يخدم نفس الغرض ، و يعتبر اليوم اليهودي من غروب الشمس الى غروب الشمس .


ثانيا : قياس اليهودي لليوم = يقبل اليهودي جزء من اليوم في حسابه على انه يوما كاملا . ( او يوم وليلة ) حتى وان لم يكن فيها ليلة . 

ثالثا : يقيس اليهودي اسبوع الحداد او ثمان ايام الختان ، كاسبوع كامل او فترة 8 ايام كاملة ، حتى وان كان اليوم الاول والاخير هو مجرد دقائق هنا ودقائق هناك ، فما بالك بعدم وجود ليلة كاملة فيه ؟؟؟

ارجو ان تقرأ الموقع وتكتب منه اقتباسا ما يفيد كلامك ، اما اعتراضك لعدم المعقولية او عدم فهمك للامر فهذا لن يقدم او يؤخر في شيء .

مع تحياتي ​


----------



## NEW_MAN (22 أكتوبر 2008)

الاخ الفاضل 

وضعت لك ردا ذهب الى الصفحة الخلفية ارجو قرائته والاجابة على ما جاء فيه من اسئلة قبل قراءة هذه المداخلة .







> لو أن رجلا يهوديا إسأجر رجلا لحراسة مكان لمدة ثلاثة أيام وثلاثة ليال فلم يذهب الرجل الليلة الأولى ولكنه ذهب في الصباح في نفس اليوم وأتم الثلاث أيام ولكن بدون لية نقاصة
> هل يكون الرجل أتم إتفاقه على أكمل وجه
> أرجو التفكر والملاحظة ​


 
الاجابة بحسب طريقة اليهودي لحساب الايام هي :​ 
نعم يكون قد اتم الاتفاق كاملا غير منقوصا .​ 
واليك الدليل :​ 
في الكتاب المقدس قال الملك رحبعام لمجموعة من الناس جاءوا يسألوه مسألة :
(فقال لهم ارجعوا اليّ بعد ثلاثة ايام.فذهب الشعب.)​ 
انت تفهم بعد ثلاثة ايام اي في اليوم الرابع .
ولكنهم رجعوا في اليوم الثالث ، واجابهم الملك الى طلبهم بدون مناقشة في حساب الايام ​ 
(فجاء يربعام وجميع الشعب الى رحبعام في اليوم الثالث كما تكلم الملك قائلا ارجعوا اليّ في اليوم الثالث. 13 فاجابهم الملك بقساوة وترك الملك رحبعام مشورة الشيوخ 14 وكلمهم حسب مشورة الاحداث قائلا.ابي ثقل نيركم وانا ازيد عليه.ابي ادّبكم بالسياط واما انا فبالعقارب.)
(2 اخبار الايام 10: 1 - 15)​ 
**********
هنا يستخدم تعبير ( ثلاثة ايام ) او (ثلاثة ايام وثلاث ليال ) حتى وان كان هناك ليلة كاملة ناقصة .​ 
( فصادفوا رجلا مصريا في الحقل فاخذوه الى داود واعطوه خبزا فاكل وسقوه ماء 12 واعطوه قرصا من التين وعنقودين من الزبيب فاكل ورجعت روحه اليه لانه لم ياكل خبزا ولا شرب ماء في ثلاثة ايام وثلاث ليال. 13 فقال له داود لمن انت ومن اين انت.فقال انا غلام مصري عبد لرجل عماليقي وقد تركني سيدي لاني مرضت منذ ثلاثة ايام.)
(1 صموئيل 30 : 11 - 13)​ 
********
وللحديث بقية ...​


----------



## NEW_MAN (22 أكتوبر 2008)

اخي العزيز و الفاضل 

الدليل الاكبر ، هو دراسة ما فهمه اليهود بكلام المسيح ( ثلاثة ايام وثلاث ليال ) 

اقرأ معي :

( حينئذ اجاب قوم من الكتبة والفريسيين قائلين يا معلّم نريد ان نرى منك آية.
39 فاجاب وقال لهم جيل شرير وفاسق يطلب آية ولا تعطى له آية الا آية يونان النبي.
40 لانه كما كان يونان في بطن الحوت ثلاثة ايام وثلاث ليال هكذا يكون ابن الانسان في قلب الارض ثلاثة ايام وثلاث ليال)
(متى 12: 38 - 40)

هم سمعوا كلام المسيح ( ثلاثة ايام وثلاث ليال) وهم يعرفون كيف يتم حساب يومهم .
ويعرفون متى مات المسيح ومتى دفن ، ومتى يبدأ حساب ( ثلاثة ايام وثلاث ليال ) 

تعال معي نقرأ عندما ذهبوا الى بيلاطس طالبين حراسة القبر :

(وفي الغد الذي بعد الاستعداد اجتمع رؤساء الكهنة والفريسيون الى بيلاطس 63 قائلين.يا سيد قد تذكرنا ان ذلك المضل قال وهو حيّ اني بعد ثلاثة ايام اقوم. 64 فمر بضبط القبر الى اليوم الثالث لئلا يأتي تلاميذه ليلا ويسرقوه ويقولوا للشعب انه قام من الاموات.فتكون الضلالة الاخيرة اشر من الاولى.)
(متى 27 : 62 - 64)
الان هم يطلبون حراسة القبر ( الى اليوم الثالث ) ؟؟؟؟؟

لماذا لم يطلبوا حراسته الى اليوم الرابع او الخامس ؟؟؟

لماذا لم يطلبوا حراسة القبر ( ثلاثة ايام ) من وقت كلامهم مع بيلاطس ؟؟؟

الم يعرفوا (مثلك ) ان هناك ليلة ناقصة ؟؟؟

ام انهم يعرفون ان ( ثلاثة ايام وثلاث ليال ) تعبير معناه ( ثلاثة ايام ) ؟؟ فاذا انتهى اليوم الثالث (بعد الصلب ) فقد انتهى الامر !!!!

واستعير تعبيرك 

ارجو التفكير والملاحظة !!!!!

ولك تحية اكبر من التي تحيينا بها .


----------



## drcee (22 أكتوبر 2008)

new_man قال:


> اخي العزيز و الفاضل
> 
> الدليل الاكبر ، هو دراسة ما فهمه اليهود بكلام المسيح ( ثلاثة ايام وثلاث ليال )
> 
> ...



يارجل انتم تعملون جدال على الايام من بداية اليوم ونهايتة المهم اليوم فى المسيحية بيبداء من متى وينتهى متى لا تدخل اليهود فى الحوار


----------



## NEW_MAN (23 أكتوبر 2008)

drcee قال:


> يارجل انتم تعملون جدال على الايام من بداية اليوم ونهايتة المهم اليوم فى المسيحية بيبداء من متى وينتهى متى لا تدخل اليهود فى الحوار


 

عزيزي الفاضل

اذا اردنا ان نؤرخ لحدث اسلامي في عصر نبي الاسلام او بعده ، هل نحسبه بالتأريخ الحالي (باسماء الشهور الحالية ) ام بتأريخ المسلمين ( باسماء الشهور  العربية ) ؟؟؟

ملحوظة : التقويم الاسلامي واليهودي يستخدمان القمر لحساب الايام والشهور ( وان كانت الطريقة مختلفة ) .

التقويم الحالي يستخدم الشمس لحساب الايام والشهور .


تحياتي


----------



## lo9man (23 أكتوبر 2008)

الزميل العزيز نيو مان 
تحية طيبة 
لأسباب شخصية محضة لن أستطيع إستكمال الحوار معك
 وإن كنت أعتقد أننا في ما إنتهينا عليه قد قدمنا مادة مفيدة للباحث في هذا الموضوع 
وكذا الحال في موضوع إنجاب ميكال 
وأشهد أني لمست منك رقيا إلى حد كبير في الحوار وقد حاولت انا أيضا أن أكون كذلك 
وآسف على أي تجاوزات قد تكون وقعت مني دون قصد 
وأعدك بتجدد القاء عندما تزول أسباب عدم دخولي على النت 
تحياتي لك ولكل أعضاء المنتدى


----------



## NEW_MAN (23 أكتوبر 2008)

اخي العزيز ، الفاضل والمحترم 

سلام ونعمة 

يؤسفني ان تكون هناك ظروفا تضطرك الى عدم الدخول على النت 
نصلي ان يتدخل الله دائما في حياتك بكل الخير والرحمة 

الحقيقة انني ايضا لمست فيك انسانا محترما في الحوار 
اتمنى ان يتجدد اللقاء وقتما تسمح لك ظروفك 

ربنا معاك ويبارك حياتك


----------



## نبيل توفيق (8 نوفمبر 2008)

السادة الافاضل  السادة الزوار 
              ***********بعد التحية 
**ان موضوع تداخلكم هذا واضح وصريح ولا يحتاج الي كل هذا الجدل 
**السبب الاول كما تسلمنا الايمان من الاباء  هكذا تسلمنا التقاليد ايضا 
***ما هو التقليد 0
***التقليد ان المسيح صلب يوم الجمعة 0 
***وقام من بين الاموات فجر الاحد0 
****فقول المعترض ان اذا اعتبرنا ان 0 
***يوم الخميس يوم0  
***ويوم السبت يوم 0
***ويوم الاحد يوم 0
***فيكون ثلاثة ايام 0
***وليلة الجمعة  الذي يصبح عليها االسبت  ليلة 0
**وكذلك ليلة السبت  التي يصبح علها الاحد ليلة 0
***وبذلك يكون هناك ليلتان فقط 0 فيكون ما قالة المسيح خطأ 
وهنا نقول لهم حاشا ان يكون خطأ لانة قال السماء والارض تزولان لكن كلمة من كلامي لا تزول 
***  فلنبحث اذن في اصل الموضوع الذي قالوة المعترضون بوجود ثلاثة ايام وليلتان 
نجد ان هناك خطأ في هذا القول 
*****لماذا 
****للاسباب الاتية 

++++  انهم ونسوا موضوع مهم   الجذء من اليوم الذي يكون فية ضوء الشمس يسمي نهارا والجذء من اليوم الذي يكون فية ظلام ولا تري الشمس يسمي ليل واليل والنهار يطلق عليهم اسم اليوم 
*** اذا ندخل في الموضوع 

*******الاوهو الحساب باستخدام العقل الواعي ******
******اولا صلب السيد المسيح يوم الجمعة ومات الجسد يوم الجمعة والقصة مروية في الانجيل ***لا داعي لتكرارها فلحق ضوءا من نهار الجمعة فحسب الجمعة يوم 
***فغابت شمس الجمعة وحل الظلام فكان ليل هو ليل الجمعة وانتصف الليل حتي الساعة الثانية عشر ليلا وانتهي عند هذة اللحظة يوم الجمعة بليلتة (فيكون الجسد المقدس مكث في القبر حتي لحظة الحساب هذة (  يوم وليلة)
بعد الساعة الثانية عشر ليلا ما ذالت الدنيا ظلام فهو ظلام ليوم جديد وهو لليل السبت 
****وحل نور الفجر فكان نهار ليوم جديد هو يوم السبت وغابت شمس السبت وحل ظلام وهو تكملة ليوم السبت حتي منتصف اليل فعند هذة اللحظة انتهي يوم السبت بليلتة وماذال الجسد المقدس في القبر فتكون عند هذة اللحظة ( مكث جسد السيد المسيح في القبر  (يومين وليلتان)
***
***وبذلك يصبح عندنا يومين وليلتين حتي هذة الحظة 
***فبعد الساعة الثانية عشر ليلا  من يوم السبت المنتهي ما ذال الظلام باقي فدخلنا في ليل جديد ليوم الاحد 
***فعند بزوغ فجر الاحد كان جسد المسيح لة كل المجد في القبر  وقام بعد بزوغ فجر الاحد اي لحق ضوءا من نهار يوم الاحد  فلحق ظلاما من ليل الاحد وضوءا  من يوم الاحد وقام في فجر الاحد (فهذا يوم الاحد بليلتة) 
وبذلك يكون السيد المسيح لة المجد قضي ثلاثة ايام وثلاثة ليالي كما قال 


وارجوا من سيادتكم ان تدركوا ان كلام الانجيل يتحدي الجهل ويتحدي اي كائن تسول لة نفسة انةمدرك لحقيقة غير الواردة في الانجيل 
***


----------



## نبيل توفيق (8 نوفمبر 2008)

ذكرت هذا التوضيح السابق لبيان حقيقة وهو ان الانجيل يفهم في كل عصر وفي كل لغة لانة كلام بين والكلام البين باي اشارة يصل للانسان معناة 
فاذا قلنا هذا التقويم لا يتفق والتقويم اليهودي الذي كان وقت المسيح  ا
اقول لك وببساطة ان كانوا اليهود يفهموا ان يومهم يبدا باليل ويلية  نهار 
اقول ان السيد المسيح صلب في نفس اليوم  وهو يوم الجمعة بنفس التوقيت السابق الذي تم حسابة 
ويمكن حسابة بالتوقيت اليهودي ايضا وان اليوم اليهودي  يبدأ بليل 
فكيف يتم حسابها بالتوقيت اليهودي 
نرجع الي المرجع الذي دونت فية حادثة الصلب وهو الانجيل 
نجد ان الانجيل يخبرنا انة صارة ظلمة ثلاث ساعات 
الم تكن هذة الظلمة بمثابة ليل وبداية يوم يهودي 
فيكون الحساب كالاتي 
يوم الجمعة بدأ بالظلام الاعجازي  وهو بمثابة ليل  للجمعة  وبعدها ظهر نورما قبل ليل السبت اي الخاص بالجمعة فكان ليل ويوم للجمعة 
حل بداية يوم السبت بليلة وانتهي بنهارة فيكون بذلك ثاني ليلة وثاني يوم 
وانتهي السبت 
بعد انتهاء نهار السبت يأتي يوم الاحد بليلة   واشرق النور  ليوم الاحد  فقام المسيح من القبر في نور يوم الاحد   
وهي ثالث ليلة وقام في اليوم الثالث 
وبذلك يكون كلام رب المجد تحقق بالنسبة للحساب اليهودي ايضا 
مع ملاحظة ان اذا اعتبرنا الظلام الاعجازي هذا ليل علي الحساب السابق لا يتغير ميعاد الصلب 
او يوجد تناقض لبيان الكالم وصحتة باي عصر يعيشة الانسان 
وهذة تعطي علامة من علامات صدق الكتاب 
ومن لة اذنان للسمع فليسمع


----------



## نبيل توفيق (8 نوفمبر 2008)

السادة الوسؤلون 
الم نكن وصلنا لنهاية اللغط الناتج عن الجهل من ايام عصور الظلام حتي هذا العصر 
فبرجاء غلق الموضوع لانة تم توضيحة 
*******هذة لا تحتاج ذكاء ****
******* كل من يقرأيدرك ****
لكم تحياتي


----------



## NEW_MAN (9 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا للاخ الحبيب نبيل توفيق 

لقد قمنا بوضع رابط لموقع يهودي يشرح مفهوم اليهود لتسمية اليوم ، واوضحنا ان القول ( يوم وليلة ) هي من تسميات اليهودي لليوم ، وليس من الضروري ان يكون متضمنا ( ليلة ) لكي يتم اطلاق التسمية عليه ، فيكفي ان تمضي فقط دقائق معدودة من اليوم ومع هذا فيفهم اليهودي ان اطلاق ( يوم وليلة ) على هذه الدقائق هي مجرد تسمية .

شكرا لشرحك ، اما اغلاق الموضوع او عدمه فهذا شيء راجع للادارة هنا 
وان كنت ارى ان الاغلاق ليس الحل في اي موضوع ، بل الرد على الفكر بالفكر والشرح والتفسير والرب قادر على انارة الاذهان والقلوب .


----------



## نبيل توفيق (9 نوفمبر 2008)

الاخ  العزيز  نيو مان 
 انت ان معرفنش منك نوع الاعتراض 
 هل انتة عندما قرأت الموضوع الذي كتبتة انا   سواء كان حساب الثلاث ايام وثلاث ليالي  بالتقويم الغربي   او بالتقويم اليهودي وجدت خطأ
اذا كنت وجت خطأ او رد غير مقنع واو ثغرة في الموضوع بينها 
انت تقول يوجد رابط لحساب اليوم اليهودي 
سيدي العزيز  ارجوا ان تقدروا وقت وجهود زواركم 
ما الفائدة من الرابط هذا 
هل انا في طريقي الي تغيير وقتي الي وقت يهودي 
هل انا باحث في الوقت اليهودي وامامي مأت المواضيع يجب ان المها عن الوقت اليهودي 
لم يكن لدي احتكاك بسوء الفهم هذا 
اما اذا كان الموضوع اكمل 
فلماذا يظل مفتوح وخاصة انكم تغلقون مواضيع فجأ’ة  وبدون انذار وع العلم ان هذة المواضيع مواضيع حقيقية ويجب التوضيح فيها 
سامحكم الله


----------



## نبيل توفيق (9 نوفمبر 2008)

سؤالي هذا موجة  الي الادارة 
تحياتي لكم جميعا 
هل هذا السؤال الذي قدمة الاخ الكريم من صلب الموضوع اجيب علية 
ام  بعد ان اجيب تحزفون الرد   بدون مقدمات رغم انكم تلقيتم السؤال من سائلة الكريم كما يحدث كالعادة منكم 
ارجوا الرد 
وفقكم الله


----------



## NEW_MAN (10 نوفمبر 2008)

نبيل توفيق قال:


> ا
> سيدي العزيز  ارجوا ان تقدروا وقت وجهود زواركم
> ما الفائدة من الرابط هذا
> هل انا في طريقي الي تغيير وقتي الي وقت يهودي
> ...




الاخ العزيز نبيل توفيق 

سلام ونعمة المسيح 

يبدو ان هناك سوء فهم حادث هنا 

اولا : انا لم اعترض على كلامك وشرحك بل شكرتك عليه 
ثانيا : ارجو ان تعيد صياغة كلامك لان اللغة العربية فيه ركيكة ومليئة بالاخطاء النحوية مما لا يساعد على فهم ما تريد ان توصله لنا .
ثالثا : عندما تكلم السيد المسيح عن ( ثلاثة ايام وثلاث ليال ) كان يكلم اليهود ، وحيث ان حساب اليهود لليوم يختلف عن حسابنا نحن لليوم فيجب ان نفهم ما فهمه اليهودي بكلام المسيح . ( راجع الموضوع من اوله اذا شئت لانه يشرح هذه الجزئية باستفاضة) .
رابعا : ارحب باي تعليق ، ولكني بالتأكيد لا اتفق مع من يظن ان رأيه هو الحاسم في القضية ويجب بعدها غلق الموضوع لان رأيه الذي وضعه لا يجب مناقشته وتحليله .
خامسا : اذا كان لديك اي رسالة للادارة ، فهناك مكان اسمه ( الشكاوى والاقتراحات ) وسوف ترحب الادارة بان تسمع رأيك هناك .


مع جزيل احترامي وتقديري .


----------



## NEW_MAN (10 نوفمبر 2008)

enahmed5 قال:


> وهل كان يونان ميتا فى بطن الحوت لا والله لقد كان حيا



عزيزي الفاضل احمد 

عندما تكلم المسيح عن يونان قال ( كما كان يونان ) فواضح انه يضرب مثلا .
وقد سبقت وقلت في ضرب الامثال لا ينبغي التطابق الكامل ، بل يفهم من المثل ما يريد ان يشير اليه .
فاذا قلت ان ( احمد مثل الاسد ) فانا افهم انه يقصد الشجاعة ، اما اذا قال احدهم ان احمد ليس له ذيل او لبدة مثل الاسد ، فيكون هذا الشخص فاته القصد من التشبيه هنا .

ارجو ان يكون ردي واضحا .

مع تحياتي واحترامي


----------



## نبيل توفيق (10 نوفمبر 2008)

السيد الفاضل نيو مان 
شكرا علي ردك 
ولي علية تعقيب 
تقول ان لغتك ركيكة 
اشكرك علي حسن ادراكك الظاهري  الذي ادركت بة ان لغة ركيكة وانا لا اريد منك التعليق 
بل اريد منك العلم فقط 
وللعلم و التوضيح 
انا لو  اردت ان اكتب تعبيرا لفظيا  انشائيا كان او شعريا  ففي اللغة الفظا موسيقية  وعندي المقدرة علي تجميعها بطريقة مرضية 0  وتطاوعني اللغة 
ولكن ما غاب عن ذهن حضراتكم 
ان لكل فرع من فروع الحياة مدرستة الخاصة بة 
وانا في موضوع اللغة  اتبع مدرسة خاصة  الا وهي مدرسة الفهم 
يجب ان تفهم يا سيدي ان ادراك الناس لا يقتصر علي الادراك الظاهري 
فانا وان كنت متعمد الا ادقق في موضوع اللغة  لاني كما ذكرت في بعض مداخلاتي  واذكرك بها
ان الخرس فئة من البشر لا تتكلم وربما لا تسمع ومع ذلك هم بشر يجارون جميع البشر في جميع نواحي الحياة 
فلم تكن اللغة حائلا بينهم وبين فهمهم للذين يحتاجون هم فهمة 
وحتي لا تعتقد اني اخرس 
فلاعبي الكرة ايضا يلعب فريقان من افرقيا وياتي الحكم من البرازيل  ويشاهدة الصنيون  
والنتيجة ان الكل يفهم ما يتكلمة الاخر  وما يريدة الاخر 0 
ولا اطيل عليك 0 
انت مرة اخري تذكرني بالحساب اليهودي 
وانا اذكرك ايضا  ان في هذا الوضوع يوجد لي مداخلتان متتاليتان المداخلة الاولي  خاصة بالحساب الروماني ( الحساب الغربي )    والمداخلة الثانية والتي تلي الاولي مباشرة هي خاصة بالحساب اليهودي ايضا 0 هذا للتنوية فقط 
****وتقول سيادتكم انكم تقبلون الرأي ولا تتفقون مع من يظن ان رأة الحاسم 
***سيدي اسمح لي ان اقول ان هذا هو ادراك خاطئ
*** هناك اشياء لا يجب الاختلاف فيها 
 المسألة المتعلقةبالاحساس  فلا يوجد فيها اتفاق 
مثلا درجة الحرارة هي احساس 
فاذا وصلت درجة الحرارة 45 درجة مؤية ***فهناك من يشعر انها عادية ****وهناك من تكون بالنسبة لة مميتة ( واذكرك بحادثة دنشواي التي كانت في مصر يوم موت الانجليز بضربة الشمس 
 ومن ناحية اخري الحقائق لا تقبل اختلاف  فهل تختلف علي قانون الجاذبية الارضية مع اي فاهم لهذا القانون علي وجة الارض  ولي مر الزمان 

وشكرا


----------



## نبيل توفيق (10 نوفمبر 2008)

السيد العزيز السائل 
اشكر الله كثيرا لا الادارة سمحت لي بالرد علي سؤالكم 
لانها غالبا  ما ترفض مواضيع نكون قد بزلنا فيها مجهود 
ولكن هذا من حسن حظي  ان تسأل هذا السؤال 
وتقول هل كان يونا ن في بطن الحوت ميتا  وتؤكد كلامك بقسم لفظ الجلالة حيا 
وتستشهد باية كريمة من القران   تقول فيها ان هم الا كانعام او اضل سبيلا  هذا ماذكرتة انت 
**** واريد منك عزيزي السائل ما هو ادراكك الذي تفرق بة بين الحي والميت 
**** اولا الحركة فالحي يتحرك والميت لا يتحرك 
**** ثانيا التلف   وما اقصدة تلف حخلايا الجسم  ففور وفاة اي كائن حي تبدأ عملية( التاكل)  التعفن لهذا الكائن 
**** فجسد السيد المسيح بقي ثلاث ايام بدون حركة 
****فجسد السيد المسيح لم يتعفن لا جسدة لا يري فسادا 
**** فجسد السيد المسيح عند موتة علي الصليب تحول الي جسد ممجد 
**** هذة العملية فوق ادراك البشر 
 **** نحن نتكلم عن حقائق حدثت بالفعل 
**** اتقبل نصف الحقيقة الخاصة بالبشر وهو يونان النبي  رغم ما فيها لاستحالات  كيف يكون في حوت ولم يهضم وكيف يعيش بدون هواء يتنفسة وكيف يعيش بدون طعام لمدة ثلاثة ايام 

**** وترفض حقيقة متنبأ عنها قبل حدوثها 
**** ان ما تم للسيد المسيح لة كل المجد عملية وقعت بالفعل ورأتها الناس ودونها في وثائق 
**** فالكلام لا ينفيها 
وشكرا


----------



## كيلوا (12 نوفمبر 2008)

النبي يونس  اسف انتو انذكر عندكم في الانجيل المقدس يونان بقى في بطن الحوت وذلك من عضمت الله لانه ترك الرسالة التي ارسل اليها من الله وهذا عقابه ثم قال في بطن الحوت لا اله الا انت اني كنت من الظالمين فتاب عليه الله سبحانه وتعالى ورجع الى قومه في نينوى العراق وبدء مشواره من جديد


----------



## نبيل توفيق (13 نوفمبر 2008)

الاخ الكريم 
ان تقول ان الله عاقبة 
حسنا ان تدرك هذا 
فكل مخطئ يجب ان يعاقب لان الله عادل
 فعندما مات ادم قال له موتا تموت 
ولكن لان الله رحيم لم يشأ  موت كل اناس 
فصالحنا معة بالمسيح 
فاخذ المسيح الموت عنا 
ومات وقام بقوتة 
وقال انا حي وانتم ستحيون 
اي اعطانا الحياة 

وشكرا


----------



## نبيل توفيق (13 نوفمبر 2008)

سقطمني سهوا عدم ذكر الشاهد الذي يبين فية ان الله صالحنا معة بالمسيح
رسالة كورنثوس الثانية الاصحاح الخامس والعدد18 ولكن الكل من الله الذي صالحنا لنفسة بيسوع المسيح


----------



## اللص المخلْص (15 نوفمبر 2008)

ربنا يباركك ياخي new man
تفسيرك واضح وتعبك كمان يسوع يحميك ويكون معك


----------



## NEW_MAN (16 نوفمبر 2008)

اللص المخلص 
اشكر محبتك ولطفك 
صلي من اجل ضعفي


----------



## nofeir (17 ديسمبر 2008)

إلى الأخ ياهادى -- سلام الرب-- هذا الأسلوب فى الحديث عن الوقت كان معروفا تماما وشائعا عند العبرانيين-وهو إمكانية الحديث عن جزء من اليوم كيوم كامل بنهاره وليله-- مثل ماذكر فى سفر إستير بالإصحاح الرابع أن اليهود صاموا ثلاثة أيام نهارا وليلا قبل أن تدخل إستير إلى الملك ومع ذلك يقول فى بداية الإصحاح الخامس أنهم فى اليوم الثالث أنهوا الصيام ولبست إستير الثياب الملكى ودخلت إلى دار الملك       -------------   ورداً على الأخ  enahmed5 -- المسيح الكلمة الأزلى الذى فيه كل ملئ اللاهوت ظهر بطبيعة بشرية كاملة حقيقية بلا خطية- كإنسان كامل نائب عن البشرية- وهو الذى له كل القدرة والمجد والسلطان ولكنه من خلال الجسد تصرف كإنسان كامل ولكن الوحيد الذى بلا خطية- ولم يستخدم قدرته فى إنزال جيش من الملائكة لإهلاك أعداءه مع أن هذا كان فى سلطانه كما أعلن هو بنفسه- لأنه جاء من أجل الفداء ليهبنا النصرة على الخطية والموت الأبدى- وخاض فى حكم الموت جسديا بكامل إرادته وسلطانه وقد قال عن نفسه الإنسانية لى سلطان أن أضعها ولى سلطان أن اَخذها ثم قام بقوة منتصرا على الموت لصالح بشريتنا وصعد ظاهرا فى مجده على يمين القوة فى الأعالى وبهذه الصورة التى ظهر بها سيجئ بقوة فى اليوم الأخير ليدين المسكونة بالعدل ---- وسلام الرب مع الجميع


----------



## NEW_MAN (15 يناير 2009)

الفاروق2 قال:


> ولا يعمل لي حذر علي هذا المنتدي والا هذه ستكون آخلر مره للمشاركه ويكون اعتراف منهم انا الاسلام هو الدين الصحيح وان ما يعتنقون هو الباطلواليكم ما اطلعت عليه في انجيل متي والاسئله حوله
> 
> شاطرين تعملو لنا حزر من المنتدي


 

اخي الفاضل 

مداخلتك  خارج عن سياق الموضوع 

تحياتي


----------



## رفعت بشاى (20 فبراير 2009)

فى الحقيقة لم اجد كلام لاعبر بة عن شكرى لك بخصوص ردك هذا.
طريقة مفصلة وممتازة وكل كلمة افادتنى تماما. 
ولم يكن هذا كما ذكر البعض انها طريقه تلخبط وتوة القارئ  ولكن من وجهة نظرى انها طريقة مفصلة ومقنعة جدااا لا تدع مجالا للشك. 
لان هذا الموضوع كان يشغلنى جدا منذ فترة كبيرة.
اعلم كم استغرق هذا من مجهود . الرب يعوض تعب محبتك.
اشكرك بقدر ما افدتنى بردك الجميل والمفصل والمفيد.


----------



## خالد مصطفى (4 يونيو 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
ارجو من الأخوه توضيح اكثر كأن يشرحوا على المده التى بقاها يسوع فى القبر 
من كذا لكذا يوم وهكذا وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## My Rock (4 يونيو 2009)

خالد مصطفى قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> ارجو من الأخوه توضيح اكثر كأن يشرحوا على المده التى بقاها يسوع فى القبر
> من كذا لكذا يوم وهكذا وشكرا جزيلا


 

إقرأ الموضوع من جديد, فالسؤال مردود عليه بالتفصيل


----------



## خالد مصطفى (4 يونيو 2009)

my rock قال:


> إقرأ الموضوع من جديد, فالسؤال مردود عليه بالتفصيل



بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
تانك يو  ماى روك بحثت فى كافة الردود فلم اجد ما ابغيه كله ماسك فى كله 
عموما شكرا لك برجاء توجيهى


----------



## My Rock (4 يونيو 2009)

خالد مصطفى قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> تانك يو ماى روك بحثت فى كافة الردود فلم اجد ما ابغيه كله ماسك فى كله
> عموما شكرا لك برجاء توجيهى


 
  #*1*


----------



## يا هادى (11 نوفمبر 2009)

*فى نقطه مهمه جدا

الاوهى:

المثال الاول : في حوار قادة الشعب مع الملك يربعام ، قال لهم الملك (فقال لهم ارجعوا اليّ بعد ثلاثة ايام.فذهب الشعب) (2 أخبار 10: 5) ثم يقول الكتاب انهم رجعوا في اليوم الثالث وقابلهم الملك ولم يعترض على مدة الايام المحسوبة (فجاء يربعام وجميع الشعب الى رحبعام في اليوم الثالث كما تكلم الملك قائلا ارجعوا اليّ في اليوم الثالث)(2 أخبار 10 : 12)


هو الملك فى هذا النص قال للشعب

ارجعوا الى فى اليوم التالت ولا بعد اليوم التالت؟​
لانها نقطه مهمه جدا جدا 

ولتوضيح المفهوم اليهودى اكثر نرى فى هذا النص قمه الوضوح

هوشع الاصحاح:6

 2 يحيينا بعد يومين.في اليوم الثالث يقيمنا فنحيا امامه.

وناتى للتفسير لنعرف ماذا يقول
وهي استجابت وقالت هلَّم نرجع إلى الرب هذه آيات إنجيلية فيها نبوة عن صلب المسيح وقيامته بعد ثلاثة أيام وإرساله للروح القدس لكنيسته التي أقامها معه.(انطونيوس فكرى للعهد القديم)

اى انها نبؤه لموت يسوع وقيامته

انظروا الى النص ماذا يقول مره اخرى

 2 يحيينا بعد يومين.في اليوم الثالث يقيمنا فنحيا امامه.


بعد يومين .............................................فى اليوم الثالث يقيمنا



تعالوا ننظر الى ماذا يقول مرقس فى الاصحاح8

8: 31 و ابتدا يعلمهم ان ابن الانسان ينبغي ان يتالم كثيرا و يرفض من الشيوخ و رؤساء الكهنة و الكتبة و يقتل و بعد ثلاثة ايام يقوم 


نتابع ..فى الاصحاح 9
9: 31 لانه كان يعلم تلاميذه و يقول لهم ان ابن الانسان يسلم الى ايدي الناس فيقتلونه و بعد ان يقتل يقوم في اليوم الثالث


سؤالى

نص هوشع نبؤه كما قال المفسر لكن النبؤه تقول بعد يومين وليس بعد ثلاثه ايام فايهما اخطا النبؤه ام قول يسوع ​

فارجو التوضيح
*


----------



## NEW_MAN (11 نوفمبر 2009)

يا هادى قال:


> *فى نقطه مهمه جدا*
> 
> *الاوهى:*
> 
> ...




يا اخ هادي ، 

المقصود من النص ان الملك طلب منهم الرجوع بعد ثلاثة ايام ، ولكنهم عندما رجعوا له في اليوم الثالث قبل هذه الحسبة ولم يقل لهم ان الايام الثلاثة لم تنقض .

اذا في اليوم الثالث بالنسبة لليهودي فهي تعادل تماما ( ثلاثة ايام ) 
واذا رجعت الى المقال من اوله ، ستجد استشهادات كثيرة ومن تفسيرات اليهود انفسهم تقول ان الجزء من اليوم يحسب كيوم كامل 

فاذا كانوا يتكلمون مع في منتصف او في انتهاء اليوم وذهبوا وقضوا يوما كاملا ثم رجعوا له في اليوم الثالث من المقابلة ، فهذا بحسب التقدير اليهودي ( ثلاثة ايام ) .





> *8: 31 و ابتدا يعلمهم ان ابن الانسان ينبغي ان يتالم كثيرا و يرفض من الشيوخ و رؤساء الكهنة و الكتبة و يقتل و بعد ثلاثة ايام يقوم *
> 
> 
> *نتابع ..فى الاصحاح 9*
> ...


 

الامر ابسط من البساطة يا اخ هادي ، ولكن محاولتك المستميتة للبحث عن اختلافات جعلتك تتوهم انك اكتشفت واحدة .

انظر معي :

المقالة من اولها الى اخرها تشرح قول المسيح عن بقائه في بطن الارض كما بقي يونان في بطن الحوت ، وقد اوضحنا ان اليوم الثالث او ثلاثة ايام يمكن ان يحسبها اليهودي بدون اي اعتراض كما يلي 

جزء من اليوم الاول ( حتى ولو ساعة واحدة ) 
يوم كامل 
جزء من اليوم الثالث ( حتى ولو ساعة واحدة ) 

هذه الحسبة بالنسبة لليهودي مقبولة تماما بانها ( ثلاثة ايام ) او ( في اليوم الثالث ) ..

اما ما جئت به من اقوال المسيح للتلاميذ ، فهي تتكلم عن ( القبض عليه ومحاكمته والصلب والموت والدفن والقيامة ) .

اما عن قول هوشع النبي فيقول 


(هلم نرجع الى الرب لانه هو افترس فيشفينا.ضرب فيجبرنا.
يحيينا بعد يومين.في اليوم الثالث يقيمنا فنحيا امامه.)
(هوشع 6: 1- 2 )

وقد كتب هوشع سفره بصورة شعرية موسيقية في اللغة العبرية ، ولذلك ، ومع هذا فان الترجمة لم تفقد الصورة الموسيقية للكلام ، وما يهمنا هنا انه قال ( يحيينا بعد يومين في اليوم الثالث يقيمنا ) ، وليس هناك اي تعارض بين هذه النبؤة وبين تحقيقها في دفن وقيامة الرب يسوع او كلامه عن رفض اليهود والمحاكمة والموت بالصليب والدفن والقيامة .
 
تحياتي


----------



## Molka Molkan (19 فبراير 2018)

للرفع.


----------

